# Apartheid Israel



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 17, 2010)

"Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."

A Jew among 25,000 Muslims | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."



LOL, Arabs are lining up to become Israeli citizens because Arabs in Israel have more freedom, human rights and civil liberties than Arabs in Arab countries.

Do you take the Muslim-Only apartheid highway in apartheid Saudi Arabia or the Infidel-Only apartheid highway?
http://sondrak.com/images/uploads/muslim_only_sign.jpg


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 17, 2010)

There isn't a nickels worth of difference between apartheid South Africa and apartheid Israel.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> _"Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."_


No self-respecting individual, unless he or she is an abject musloleftoid, would quote the Guardian, of course.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 17, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> 
> A Jew among 25,000 Muslims | World news | The Guardian



a·part·heid  (-pärtht, -ht)
n.
1. An official policy of racial segregation formerly practiced in the Republic of South Africa, involving political, legal, and economic discrimination against nonwhites.
2. A policy or practice of separating or segregating groups.
3. The condition of being separated from others; segregation.




you can substitute arab for white anywhere U like....there is no apartheid in Israel. 

And yes I am aware they are restricted to knesset seats they can hold etc. and I find that problematic, but considering the atmosphere in the region not surprising and prudent, for now.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> There isn't a nickels worth of difference between apartheid South Africa and apartheid Israel.



Islam is an apartheid cult. 
Quran 5:51...


> O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them.



Israel is the only country in the apartheid Middle East where every citizen is constitutionally guaranteed equal rights.

Do you take the apartheid Muslim-Only roads in apartheid Saudi Arabia, Muhammadan trash?
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wcDKFbII7...0yf-Om9hVk/s400/hway-2-mecca-muslims-only.jpg


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Trajan said:


> And yes I am aware they are restricted to knesset seats they can hold etc. and I find that problematic, but considering the atmosphere in the region not surprising and prudent, for now.



Arabs have no restrictions in the Knesset.  The system of parliamentary democracy assigns representation to political parties based on the results of national elections.  If Arab parties garner greater proportions of votes, they secure greater representation.

Same as in Great Britain or any other parlamentary democracy.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> There isn't a nickels worth of difference between apartheid South Africa and apartheid Israel.



Rev. Malcolm Hedding, the civil rights activist who helped abolish apartheid in South Africa and who lives in Israel, knows better, ignorant Muhammadan.


> *Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today*. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately dumbed down Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> ...



Lol, you're gas murc, so you're happy to allow another couple of million Arabs into Israel  gas init...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



When a couple million Jews are allowed in Arab countries, retard.  Less than 20,000 Jews live among 400 million Arabs in nearly 30 apartheid Arab countries.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




I'm all for that, no Arabic apartheid and no Jewish apartheid, retards or not...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 17, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Israel is the only country in the Middle East where all citizens are constitutionally guaranteed equal rights, including Isral's 1.5 million Arabs, retard.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 18, 2010)

"Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region. 

"It is no coincidence that the portion of land that was initially supposed to host the Jewish state was 'ethnically cleansed' early. 

"*Along the once flourishing Palestinian coast only two Arab villages remain today.*"

A Short History of Apartheid


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 stop signing your posts murc, we already know  returd...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 18, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You have damaged genetics.


----------



## Tank (Oct 18, 2010)

Who can blame the Jews for wanting to be seperate from the dirty Arabs?


----------



## jillian (Oct 18, 2010)

Tank said:


> Who can blame the Jews for wanting to be seperate from the dirty Arabs?



its not about wanting to be 'separate from the dirty Arabs'. Arabs live with full citizenship in Israel and with greater rights than they have in any Arab country.

The problem is that Jews can't live freely in Arab countries.... a fact that the anti-semitic lying trash conveniently forget. They also don't whine about the muslim countries that jews can't live in.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> The problem is that Jews can't live freely in Arab countries.... a fact that the anti-semitic lying trash conveniently forget. They also don't whine about the muslim countries that jews can't live in.



Nobody lives freely in Arab countries.  They love their dictators.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




At least I'm not Jewish  now we're havin fun eh murc


----------



## Jos (Oct 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that Jews can't live freely in Arab countries.... a fact that the anti-semitic lying trash conveniently forget. They also don't whine about the muslim countries that jews can't live in.
> ...





> Morocco has one of the most tolerant environments for Jews in the Arab world. Moroccan Jewish emigres, even those with Israeli citizenship, freely visit friends and relatives in Morocco. Moroccan Jews have held leading positions in the business community and government. The major Jewish organization representing the community is the Conseil des Communautes Israelites in Casablanca. Its functions include external relations, general communal affairs, communal heritage, finance, maintenance of holy places, youth activities, and cultural and religious life


Jews of Morocco


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Just one word criticising Morocco's illegal occupation of Western Sahara will wind you up in a Moroccan jail.

Try it, Ho-say.  You can clean their toilets.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 18, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Jews have superior genetics, retard.  You have damaged DNA.

Mark Twain...
"If statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of stardust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly, the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvelous fight in this world, in all the ages; and had done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed; and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other people have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?"


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



MT was a good fictional writer, he liked Jews at a time when they were an oppressed minority everywhere, I would have praised his prose at the time but if he could see what the Zionists have done today behaving like nazis I doubt he would support them.


----------



## Tank (Oct 19, 2010)

I will stand with the Jews should the political winds shift in an ugly direction


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 19, 2010)

Tank said:


> I will stand with the Jews should the political winds shift in an ugly direction



You will end up like your polar bear


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 19, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > I will stand with the Jews should the political winds shift in an ugly direction
> ...



You will end up ranting about Jews all day in internet chat rooms angry over being such an utter failure in life.

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 20, 2010)

How do rich parasites like Buffett stay rich?

"Taxes may be the bane of the Tea Party, but they&#8217;re a relative boon for the wealthy. Let&#8217;s look at some of the ways America&#8217;s tax system keeps Warren Buffett&#8217;s fortune in Warren Buffet&#8217;s hands.

"The major vehicle is George W. Bush&#8217;s 15 percent levy on long-term capital gains&#8212;the lowest since FDR&#8217;s first term&#8212;and on corporate dividends. 

"The top 1 percent of U.S. households owns nearly 40 percent of all privately-held stock, from which the dividends flow. Similarly, the super rich get more than half their income from capital gains.

"In the meantime, for the working middle-class, the tax rate on wages is 25 percent.

"Taxing income from wealth at little more than half the rate of income from work: it&#8217;s the perfect recipe to make sure that Warren Buffett (and all the Buffett wannabes) pay effective tax rates far below what their incomes suggest."

It's not hard to understand why economically privileged parasites like Buffett would support Jewish privilege in Israel.

Tax System Favors...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Just one word criticizing Israel's illegal occupation of the West Bank will land you in an Israeli Jail.

"Bil&#8217;in protest organizer Abdallah Abu Rahmah was sentenced to 12 months imprisonment today, for his involvement in his village&#8217;s unarmed struggle against the wall...

"Abu Rahmah, the coordinator of the Bil&#8217;in Popular Committee Against the Wall and Settlements, was arrested last year by soldiers who raided his home at the middle of the night and was subsequently indicted before an Israeli military court on unsubstantiated charges that included stone-throwing and arms possession. 

"Abu Rahmah was cleared of both the stone-throwing and arms possession charges, but convicted of organizing illegal demonstrations and incitement. 

"An exemplary case of mal-use of the Israeli military legal system in the West Bank for the purpose of silencing legitimate political dissent, Abu Rahmah&#8217;s conviction was subject to harsh international criticism. 

"The EU foreign policy chief, Catherine Ashton, expressed her deep concern 'that the possible imprisonment of Mr Abu Rahma is intended to prevent him and other Palestinians from exercising their legitimate right to protest[...]', after EU diplomats attended all hearings in Abu Rahmah&#8217;s case. Ashton&#8217;s statement was followed by one from the Spanish Parliament."

Apartheid Israel would never impede Palestinians from exercising their legitimate right of protest.

Would it?

Abdallah Abu Rahmah...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



He was sentenced to 12 months in prison for protesting Israel's illegal activities.

This sounds like something that would happen in Iran.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 20, 2010)

Or Mississippi in the mid-'60s.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Just one word criticizing Israel's illegal occupation of the West Bank will land you in an Israeli Jail.



There is no occupation, Georgie.  Open a history book and a law book.

The League of Nations established Palestine as the Jewish homeland in 1922.

League of Nations' Palestine Mandate...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country"
> 
> "The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions"
> 
> ...


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate

Your lesson for the day, Georgie


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Apartheid Israel would never impede Palestinians from exercising their legitimate right of protest.



Georgie, Israel is the only country in the apartheid Arab Muslim Middle East with no apartheid, where all citizens are constitutionally guaranteed equal rights.

Civil rights activist Rev. Malcolm Hedding fought to abolish apartheid in South Africa and lives in Israel, today...


> Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately dumbed down Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 20, 2010)

Since September 29, 2000, 1072 Israelis and at least 6,348 Palestinians have been killed.

Far fewer Jews and Arabs would have died had the population of Palestine been permitted self determination in 1948. 

It's the occupation, stupid.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Since September 29, 2000, 1072 Israelis and at least 6,348 Palestinians have been killed.
> 
> Far fewer Jews and Arabs would have died had the population of Palestine been permitted self determination in 1948.
> 
> It's the occupation, stupid.



Arabs start wars with Israel.  Casualties are an inevitable consequence of war.

85 million died in WW I and WWII.

1 million died in the Iran Iraq War

Millions are being slaughtered by Muslims in Darfur and Sudan.

Get a grip on reality, psycho


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Far fewer Jews and Arabs would have died had the population of Palestine been permitted self determination in 1948.



Fewer Jews and Arabs would have died had Arab sub-humans not been born with a genetic need to kill and die.

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg[/ame]


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Far fewer Jews and Arabs would have died had the population of Palestine been permitted self determination in 1948.
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsoCF-G_hmk&feature=related[/ame]
The IDF will run you over with a tank, grandpa.


----------



## jillian (Oct 20, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> 
> A Jew among 25,000 Muslims | World news | The Guardian



I'm sorry... i seem to have missed all your threads on how jews aren't allowed to enter certain muslim countries.

... or the thread about how jordan won't take in its jordanian citizens from the gaza and west bank.


.... or the fact that jews aren't allowed to practice their religion in muslim countries while arabs in israel have greater rights than arabs in arab countries.


it must really suck being an anti-semite and having a pathetic hatred for an entire group of people.

loser.


----------



## CMike (Oct 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Since September 29, 2000, 1072 Israelis and at least 6,348 Palestinians have been killed.
> 
> Far fewer Jews and Arabs would have died had the population of Palestine been permitted self determination in 1948.
> 
> It's the occupation, stupid.



It's the arab aggression, stupid.

If the arabs would have let Israel have the little tinsy insy sliver of land granted to them in 1948, the arab countries wouldn't have lost land by their naked aggression.

P.S. You are an idiot


----------



## Trajan (Oct 20, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> 
> A Jew among 25,000 Muslims | World news | The Guardian



gee, if you took out arabs and jews and substituted "minorities" vis a vis whites it sounds like what we are subjected to here, you really can't point to the 'apartheid' or have to use one off or extreme examples, but you feel free to regurgitate it as a systemic reality...no thx.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> ...



We know all that but it is irrelevant. Palestine is the model democracy in the ME. Palestinian Christians and Jews have more rights and freedoms than Christians and Muslims in Israel.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



There is no country called Palestine, Tin Head.

Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1287621647&sr=1-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]



There is not one Arab or Muslim democracy in the world.

Go to sleep, dumb little boy


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is the model democracy in the ME. Palestinian Christians and Jews have more rights and freedoms than Christians and Muslims in Israel.



Wall Street Journal:  Muslim Persecution And Murder Of Christians In Bethlehem...


> Meet Mr. Ibrahim (a pseudonym to protect him from reprisals), a 23-year old Palestinian refugee living in the West Bank. Unlike those descendents of refugees born in United Nations camps, Mr. Ibrahim fled his birthplace just two years ago. And he wasn't running away from Israelis, but from his Palestinian brethren in Gaza.
> 
> Mr. Ibrahim's crime in that Hamas-ruled territory was to be a Christian, a transgression he compounded in the Islamists' eyes by writing love poems.
> 
> ...


Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine is the model democracy in the ME. Palestinian Christians and Jews have more rights and freedoms than Christians and Muslims in Israel.



 That was a joke right? ok since I'm new here and don't know anybody this guy has got to be joking.. Or on drugs..


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope.

He is stating a fact.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 20, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Nope.
> 
> He is stating a fact.



Really? facts are stubborn thing, Just becouse some idiot says something, means nothing give proof to back up the statement. I love the thank you feature one, idiot can thank another for being an idiot great feature.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine is the model democracy in the ME. Palestinian Christians and Jews have more rights and freedoms than Christians and Muslims in Israel.
> ...


He's not joking, he just suffers from a self re-enforcing delusion called Palestine. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhvhNZC51gY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine is the model democracy in the ME. Palestinian Christians and Jews have more rights and freedoms than Christians and Muslims in Israel.
> ...



Tin Head is mentally ill.  The abortion failed.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

"Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards, displacement always lay at the core of the *Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region.* 

"It is no coincidence that the portion of land that was initially supposed to host the Jewish state was 'ethnically cleansed' early. 

"*Along the once flourishing Palestinian coast only two Arab villages remain today*.

"The first task, then, was to cleanse the areas of the Jewish state  as defined in the partition resolution  of Arab inhabitants. 

"This was followed by the displacement of Arabs from the Galilee and other parts of the presumed Arab state. 

"The result: a large Jewish majority made it possible to impose the democratic sovereignty of the Jews, albeit in a non-liberal manner and with military and settler values. 

"*Thus did Jewish democracy turn religious commitment into a tool of national formation while it pillaged the Arab Palestinian people*.

"The uprooting of Palestinians in 1948 was an exercise in demographic separation through displacement."

A Short History of Apartheid


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2010)

*World War I changed the map of the world.*

World War I, a huge conflict waged over four years (1914-1918) pitted the Allies (chiefly France, Britain, Russia, and later, the U.S.) and the Central Powers (Germany, Austria-Hungary, and the Turkish Ottoman Empire) against each other. The end result of their struggle was very dramatic:



&#8226;Russia of the Czars disappeared. In the midst of the war, and in some part because of it, the Russian Revolution succeeded, creating the Communist state known as the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics.
&#8226;The domination of Eastern Europe by Germany and the Austria-Hungarian Empire ended. Poland -- which had not existed for more than a hundred years, having been divided between Russia, and Prussia (Germany) and Austro-Hungary -- was re-created anew.
&#8226;The entire Middle East, which had been part of the Ottoman Empire, was split into two great swaths. Half was controlled by France (the French Mandate), the other half by England (the British Mandate).


BALFOUR DECLARATION

The French Mandate included the northern part of what is today the territory of Lebanon and Syria. The British Mandate included the southern and eastern part of the Ottoman Empire.

It is important to keep in mind that the Ottoman Empire controlled the Middle East from the 16th to the early 20th century -- for some 400 years. During this time, the countries of Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, etc. did not exist. The residents in these areas were predominately Arab subjects of the Ottoman Empire, living in loosely organized tribal communities.

The British Mandate included the landmass on the West Bank of the Jordan River all the way to the Mediterranean Sea, as well as the landmass on the East Bank of the Jordan River, an area known as Trans-Jordan. The British called this whole huge area "Palestine."

(As we might recall from Part 38, the name Palestine for the land of Israel had been coined by the Romans after their destruction of Jerusalem, which they re-named Aelia Capitolina.)

When the British took over the land of Israel, suddenly the dream of a homeland for the Jews became a real possibility as opposed to a fervent hope.

By this time, there were between 85,000 to 100,000 Jews living in the Land of Israel, of a total population of 600,000. (See History of the Jews by Paul Johnson, p. 430.) Most of the Arabs living in the land had migrated there only in the previous thirty years attracted by the jobs created by the Jews who were building and farming. (Note that when Jews began to immigrate to Palestine in large numbers in 1882, fewer than 250,000 Arabs lived there. See From Time Immemorial by Joan Peters, p. 244)

A big boost for a Jewish homeland came from Earl Arthur Balfour (1848-1930), then foreign secretary, who in 1917 promised British support for the cause.

As we might recall from Part 63, Balfour became a friend of the Jewish cause in some measure because of Chaim Weizmann whose invention of artificial acetone, the chief ingredient in cordite-smokeless gun powder, enabled the British to mass-produce gunpowder for the war effort. Balfour said that acetone converted him to Zionism.

A fascinating conversation is recorded between Balfour and Weizmann in 1906, with Balfour arguing that the Jews should consider the offer made by the British some three years earlier to take Uganda instead of Israel (At the time the Ottomans still controlled the Middle East)l:



In reaction, Weizmann said to Balfour, "Would you take Paris over London?" 


Balfour replied, "But we already have London." (He meant, of course, Jews should take whatever they can get; beggars can't be choosers.)

At which point Weizmann came back with, "Mr. Balfour, the Jews had Jerusalem when London was a marsh."

That gave Balfour pause. "Are there many Jews who think like you?" he asked.

"I believe I speak the mind of millions of Jews whom you will never see and who cannot speak for themselves, but with whom I could pave the streets of the country I come from," Weizmann answered.

"If this is so, you will one day be a force," Balfour concluded.



Balfour's support for a Jewish homeland became known in history as the Balfour Declaration which was issued in the form a letter to Lord Rothschild on November 2nd, 1917. It stated:



"His Majesty's government looks with favor upon the establishment in Palestine of a national homeland for the Jewish people."


One month later, in December of 1917, the Turks surrendered Jerusalem to British.

But talk is cheap, and when it came to the reality of creating such a state, the British had many other considerations and interests to take into consideration, as we shall see presently.

FAILED PROMISES

Despite the support of certain British political figures, the British Foreign Ministry and others were generally much more pro-Arab, and the British government got busy carving out Arab countries from the lands of the Ottoman Empire.

Through their efforts the country of Iraq was created in 1921. It was a monarchy with Faisal ibn Hussein, the son of Hussein the Sherif of Mecca, as king. Soon thereafter Iraqi oil started to flow to the West.

Iraq has the second largest known oil reserves in the world (after Saudi Arabia) and it is no wonder the British were interested in having a bond with this country as well as other oil-rich Arab states.

Another country created by the British in 1922 was Jordan. In 1923, the British installed Abdullah ibn Hussein, another son of the Sherif of Mecca, as emir of the new country called Trans-Jordan, later Jordan. Jordan was confined to the East Bank of the River Jordan and did not include any part of the West Bank. (Jordan encompassed 75% of the total area of the British Mandate. In 1922 the British separated this territory from the mandate territory on the west bank of the Jordan River (which they called Palestine) and made it off-limits to Jewish settlement.)

Why were the sons of the Sherif of Mecca made rulers of these countries?

The British wanted alliances with all the Arab kingdoms. They had shored up support for the Ibn Saud of the Arabian Peninsula, who had fought the Turks alongside them. Ibn Saud got Saudi Arabia.

But when that happened, the British had to pay off the Hussein Sherif of Mecca, who was in charge of the Islamic holy sites and who had also sided with British against the Ottomans in WW I. (The Hussein family are Hashemites, the tribe of Mohammed, the founder of Islam, and have been traditionally the keepers of Holy City of Mecca.)

They had to give him and his children some land, so they gave them Iraq and Trans-Jordan -- the land on the East Bank of the River Jordan.

King Abdullah of Jordan was not adverse to the creation of a Jewish State and even met secretly with members of the Jewish Agency.. He paid for his moderation with his life when he was gunned down by an assassin on the Temple Mount in Jerusalem on July 20th, 1951. His brother, King Faisal I of Iraq, was also willing to live at peace with a Jewish State and even welcomed the return of the Jewish people to the land of Israel [2]

NO ISRAEL

Yet despite all this country-making, and despite the Balfour Declaration, the British could not get around to creating a country called Israel.

Why not?

There was a clear British bias against the Jews as is readily apparent to anyone who has studied the series of White Papers issued by the British government in the 1920s and 1930s.

The reasons for this bias were:



&#8226;The British had to deal with the issue of an Arab majority living in what was left of Palestine. They came up with all kinds of partition plans all of which were rejected by the Arabs. (Not all Arabs were opposed by-the-way; King Faisal of Iraq signed an agreement with Chaim Weizman calling for peace and cooperation.) 




&#8226;Many members of the British government and military were clearly anti-Semitic and had a romantic/patronizing attitude toward the Arabs. 


The Arabs had oil and England needed oil. In the final analysis, the British had to take into consideration what was in their best interest. Looking after their strategic interests and placating tens of millions of Arabs was more important in their eyes than saving a few hundred thousand Jews, even though this went against the conditions of the mandate that they were granted in 1920.[1]



Meanwhile the poor Jews, not knowing that the British were going to back out of their promise, kept migrating to the land.

The third migration or aliyah (between 1919 and 1923) brought 35,000 Jews to the land. The fourth aliyah (between 1924 and 1928) brought 80,000 Jews to the land. The fifth aliyah (between 1929 and 1939 as Hitler rose to power in Germany) brought 250,000 Jews to the land.

ARAB RIOTS

The Arabs made it clear that they were not going to sit still for a Jewish state. In August of 1929, due to the instigation of the preachers in the mosques, a series of riots broke out in which many Jews were massacred.

The New York Times in its history of Israel (Israel: from Ancient Times to the Modern Nation, pp. 38-39) writes of this time:



"The riots of August, 1929, were ignited in Jerusalem over a rumor spread by Arab leaders that Jews were going to destroy Al-Aqsa Mosque, Islam's third most holy shrine. Fighting soon spread throughout Palestine. The worst massacres were in Hebron, sacred to Jew and Muslim alike, where 67 Orthodox Jews - men, women and children - were slaughtered by Arabs and 50 more wounded. Pierre van Paassen, a reporter, described the horror that he witnessed by lamplight in a Jewish seminary in Hebron: 'The slain students in the yard, the dead men in the synagogue, slashed throats and mutilated bodies.' By the time order was restored 133 Jews had been killed, 399 wounded."


The 1930s saw more rioting and more massacres, especially in Jaffa and again in Hebron.

In response, the British convened the Peel Commission which almost totally did away with the Balfour Declaration that had originally promised a Jewish homeland in Palestine on both sides of the River Jordan.

In July of 1937, the Peel Commission issued a report which said that all the Jews should be confined to a tiny state that would include a sliver of land along the Mediterranean coast and a small piece in the north abutting the west side of the Lake Kineret ("Sea of Galilee").

The Arabs greeted the Peel Commission recommendation with a revolt which lasted until 1939.

The Arab Revolt was led by Haj Amin Husseini (c. 1893-1974), who was originally appointed as the Mufti of Jerusalem by the British. It is interesting to note that in addition to hundreds of Jews who were killed by Arabs, some 3,000 Arabs died in this revolt at the hands of other Arabs and at the hands of the British.

For all the British criticism of Israel today, at that time the British were not shy in their efforts to quell the rioting. They introduced the policy of housing demolition and used artillery to shell rebellious towns.

The revolt was finally crushed and the Mufti fled first to Beirut and later to Europe, where he became an ally of Adolph Hitler, organizing a Bosnian S.S. unit to kill Jews in the Balkans.

After the war he was captured but escaped. He was later involved in fomenting violence, including the assassination of King Abdullah of Jordan in 1951. He died in Beirut in 1974. (Faisal Husseini, who was the PLO's representatives in Jerusalem and who died of a heart attack 2001 was a relative of his.)

DEATH SENTENCE

The British did not keep the promise contained in the Balfour Declaration and neither did they keep the promise contained in the Peel Commission report.

They did enforce one aspect of the Peel Commission report -- that which limited Jewish migration to the land to only 12,000 a year for the next five years (1939-1943). By doing so the British doomed the Jews under the control of Nazis -- they would no longer be able to find refuge in their homeland.

They did this, knowing full well what the Germans were doing to the Jews -- this was after the Nuremberg Laws and Kristallnacht (see Part 60). And still the British closed an escape route that would have saved millions of Jewish lives.

The Jews were desperate and they tried to come illegally in a movement known as Aliyah Bet. In response, the British set up a blockade to keep them out.

Many Jews managed to circumvent the blockade and it is estimated that 115,000 Jews got through. But 115,000 is a very small number compared to the 6 million Jews who died in the Holocaust and who could not find refuge in the land of Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the Zionist 101 history lesson


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Thanks for the Zionist 101 history lesson



Allah is a Zionist, virgin chaser.

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.



Allah is most wise.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 isn't it about shower time for you.


----------



## CMike (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Marc39 isn't it about shower time for you.



You first.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards, displacement always lay at the core of the *Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region.*


*

Arabs displaced themselves by going to war with Israel to commit another Holocaust after rejecting their own statehood offered by the UN.

Historian Benny Morris...



The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.

In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.

on the local level, in dozens of localities around Palestine, Arab leaders advised or ordered the evacuation of women and children or whole communities, as occurred in Haifa in late April, 1948. And Haifa's Jewish mayor, Shabtai Levy, did, on April 22nd, plead with them to stay, to no avail.

Most  of Palestine's 700,000 "refugees" fled their homes because of the flail of war (and in the expectation that they would shortly return to their homes on the backs of victorious Arab invaders). 

The displacement of the 700,000 Arabs who became "refugees" - and I put the term in inverted commas, as two-thirds of them were displaced from one part of Palestine to another and not from their country (which is the usual definition of a refugee) - was not a racist crime but the result of a national conflict and a war, with religious overtones, from the Muslim perspective, launched by the Arabs themselves.

Click to expand...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Marc39 isn't it about shower time for you.



Isn't it jihad time for you, virgin chaser?

Quran 2:216...


> Jihâd (holy fighting in Allâh's Cause) is ordained for you (Muslims) though you dislike it, and it may be that you dislike a thing which is good for you and that you like a thing which is bad for you. Allâh knows but you do not know.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

CMike said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 isn't it about shower time for you.
> ...


I'm not jewish.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Muhammad ripped off Judaism when he invented his scam cult of Islam.

So, you are, indirectly, Jewish.

At least, you now belong to a real religion with real prophets.  LOL


----------



## Jos (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Historian Benny Morris...
> 
> 
> > *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> ...


Once again your "Quote" is not contained in the link you gave


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Historian Benny Morris...
> ...



Ho-Say, you're not the moderator.  You are just a toilet cleaner.

The link is to the book containing the quote.

Try reading books in-between soliciting strangers for sex on the internet.

Here, stupid Ho-Say tries to pawn off an "ancient" "Palestinian" coin not realizing it was made in...1931.   LOL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2863898-post16.html


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

"The displacement of 1948, and the post-1967 occupation  an occupation that shirks annexation by preferring a formula that includes 'the application of Israeli law in the West Bank and Gaza' though without, of course, granting citizenship and political rights to the occupied  are two cases of demographic segregation undertaken on behalf of a Jewish majority...

"The Palestinians, apparently, live beyond the pale of citizenry and political life. They dwell beyond a political system based on a Jewish majority, and this without the benefit of a wall. 

"Once this society that lived  and still lives  under occupation evolved its struggle for national sovereignty and for separation in an independent state comprising Palestinian citizens Israel responded with plans to separate from the Palestinians on its own terms. 

"*What Israel wants to separate itself from is the largest possible number of Palestinians living on the smallest possible area of land*. 

"The self-rule plans negotiated with Egypt in January 1980, the Oslo Accords, the Camp David proposals, the unilateral withdrawal schemes by Sharon and Olmert, the Geneva initiative by the Zionist Israeli left, and the separation wall, are merely different manifestations of such thinking."

A Short History of Apartheid


----------



## Jos (Oct 21, 2010)

I never suggested the coin was "ancient" , ( the date is clearly visable) I posted a photo of a coin from Palestine, a country you would like us to belive never existed
You are once again exposed as a crude Liar,


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2010)

Good post, Jroc.

This is the epitome of political clusterfuck.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jos said:


> I never suggested the coin was "ancient" , ( the date is clearly visable) I posted a photo of a coin from Palestine, a country you would like us to belive never existed
> You are once again exposed as a crude Liar,



This "Palestinian country," shithead?

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> *For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant *but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. *For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine.* The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole.  *Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, *only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1287675291&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I never suggested the coin was "ancient" , ( the date is clearly visable) I posted a photo of a coin from Palestine, a country you would like us to belive never existed
> ...



Bernard Lewis has been known to fudge history to benefit Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The displacement of 1948



Displacement caused by Arabs, themselves, high school dropout.

Historian Benny Morris...


> *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.*
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2010)

I would like Mr Sunni Man to Show me were in the history of the world a country called "Palestine" existed. Arabs are Arabs they have plenty of Arab countries they can live. Jordan is actually the so called " Palestinian" homeland and it was supposed to be part of the partition before the Jews started returning to THIER HOMELAND the muslims could care less about that area. When the Jews brought it back to life becoused they loved THIER land lots of Arabs started moving in. yeah there were Arabs there and Jews So what. Israel is there and will always be there as a Jewish state sorry to all the haters


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You've been known to sit in your bedroom all day and masturbate, your only achievement in life.

When it comes to Islamic studies, Bernard Lewis is the father of us all. With brilliance, integrity, and extraordinary mastery of languages and sources, he has led the way for Jewish and Christian investigators seeking to understand the Muslim world."--National Review

"No scholar of Islam in the Western world has more thoroughly earned the respect of generalists and academics alike than Bernard Lewis."--Baltimore Sun

"No one has done more to examine the interactions of the West and the Middle East. Lewis' book will remain a landmark in the study of the modern Middle East."--Foreign Affairs

Lewis's scholarship is prodigious....He avoids dogmatic positions himself and sees dogma as something to be analyzed. It is this sense of nuance, of historical setting, of honesty to texts, that informs the essays in Islam and the West."--The New York Review of Books

"Professor Lewis never fails in respect for the culture he has illuminated so brilliantly...this is a book for everyone interested in the contemporary evolution of the Islamic world"
Middle East International

"Lucidly argued and richly supported by telling quotations.... Lewis is a persuasive chronicler of Muslim resistance to change and modernity."--Robert Irwin, Washington Post Book World 

Lewis's academic credentials are impeccable... the collection of essays, articles, reviews, lectures and contributions to encyclopaedias gives a glimpse of his towering scholarship.' -- Michael Binyon THE TIMES 

"Lewis brings to this work not only his superb technical competence as a historian and mastery of the requisite Near Eastern and European languages but also an underlying humanism which raises his scholarship above a purely academic level. For this reason this book should be read by anyone who is interested in the Middle East, past and present"---CHOICE

Muslim loss of civilizational leadership and retreat from modernity is at the center of global history over the last five hundred years and remains at this very time a major factor in international conflicts and diplomatic quarrels. What went wrong? Indeed. Muslims often have the feeling that history has somehow betrayed them, and on no comparable issue is the historian's potential contribution more important--the more so because the subject is plagued by ideological commitments, partisan blather, and the constraints of political correctness. People have shunned the topic for all the wrong reasons. All the more reason to be grateful for Bernard Lewis's interventions. No one knows better the languages and motivations of the players, and no one is more reliable in the objectivity of his judgments."--David Landes, Harvard University 

"Brilliant...weaves a seamless web between past and present. In collection of remarkable learning and range Mr. Lewis takes us, as he alone among today's historians and interpreters of Islam can, from the early encoutners of Christendom and Islam to today's Islamic dilemmas. To read Mr. Lewis on Europe's obsession with the Ottoman Turks, the raging battle between secularism and fundamentalism in the Muslim world, or the difficulty of studying other peoples' histories is to be taken through a treacherous terrain by the coolest and most reassuring of guides. You are in the hands of the Islamic world's foremost living historian. Of that world's ordeal he writes with the greatest care and authority and no small measure of sympathy."--Fouad Ajami, writing in The Wall Street Journal

As this collection of writings and speeches from the last 40 years demonstrates once again, Lewis is probably the world's most erudite scholar of the Middle East. The pieces cover virtually all aspects of the region--from medieval Turkish history to the roots of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, and everything in between. Food for thought abounds.... Reflects the thinking of a profound mind."--Publishers Weekly

"The press of world events has transformed Bernard Lewis into the most public sort of intellectual, well into the emeritus phase of his scholarly career. His 2002 study, What Went Wrong?, shed much welcome, if controversial, light on the divergent courses of Islamic and Western civilization at a moment when the question could not be more urgent. Now in a new collection of essays, From Babel to Dragomans, Lewis teases out the implications of his earlier argument in a wide range of settings, from traditional Middle Eastern feasts and rituals to the anti-Western propaganda campaigns of al Qaeda."--Chris Lehmann, The Washington Post

"No one has done more to examine the interactions of the West and the Middle East.Lewis' book will remain a landmark in the study of the modern Middle East."--Foreign Affairs
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287698741&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East (9780195144215): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Oct 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> I would like Mr Sunni Man to Show me were in the history of the world a country called "Palestine" existed.



If the unification of a tract of land as a single political entity is what gives its people the right to self-rule, may we have all of this territory returned to us, please?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > I would like Mr Sunni Man to Show me were in the history of the world a country called "Palestine" existed.
> ...



Allah says the Holy Land is Jewish land, virgin chaser.   Run along, jihadist 

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.



Allah is most wise.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> I would like Mr Sunni Man to Show me were in the history of the world a country called "Palestine" existed. Arabs are Arabs they have plenty of Arab countries they can live. Jordan is actually the so called " Palestinian" homeland and it was supposed to be part of the partition before the Jews started returning to THIER HOMELAND the muslims could care less about that area. When the Jews brought it back to life becoused they loved THIER land lots of Arabs started moving in. yeah there were Arabs there and Jews So what. Israel is there and will always be there as a Jewish state sorry to all the haters



Professor Philip Hitti, Princeton University Arab historian, who represented the Institute of Arab American Affairs before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry...


> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, because by smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine they are associating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman, too--with the Jews. *Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not.
> 
> *


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287699997&sr=1-1-fkmr1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

You can post all the "never was a Palestine" non sense that you want

And live in some biblical make believe.

But the reality is that IsraHells days are numbered,

I give the Zionist terror state about 20 more years.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kalam said:


> may we have all of this territory returned to us, please?



When was it ever your land, jihadist?  "Palestine" was Ottoman Turkish land for 400 years, not Arab land.

Jews lived in "Palestine" for thousands of years before the Arab trash invaded from Arabia.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> At first, the country of which Palestine was a part was felt to be Syria. In Ottoman times, that is, immediately before the coming of the British, Palestine had indeed been a part of a larger Syrian whole from which it was in no way distinguished whether by language, culture, education, administration, political allegiance, or any other significant respect. The dividing line between British-mandated Palestine and French-mandated Syria-Lebanon was an entirely new one and for the people of the area was wholly artificial. It was therefore natural that the nationalist leadership when it first appeared should think in Syrian terms and describe Palestine as southern Syria.
> 
> *Until the very end of the Ottoman Empire the great majority of the inhabitants of Palestine, as of the neighboring countries, remained loyal subjects of the Ottoman Sultan, whom they saw not as the representative of an alien Turkish domination over Arabs*


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1287700894&sr=1-1[/ame]


Your history lesson for the day, ignorant Muhammadan loser


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> You can post all the "never was a Palestine" non sense that you want
> 
> And live in some biblical make believe.
> 
> ...



Allah is a Zionist, jihadist.

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> You can post all the "never was a Palestine" non sense that you want
> 
> And live in some biblical make believe.
> 
> ...



The backward Muhammadan trash is reviled.  The Zionist rules!

Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Account-Reconquest-Sudan/dp/0786707518]Amazon.com: The River War: An Account of the Reconquest of the Sudan (9780786707515): Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


Warren Buffett...


> "Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

It will be a combination of demographics and world opinion.

Just as it took many years for the world to unite against South Africa.

The world will unite against the apartheid state of Israel and the fascist Zionists who rule it.

Plus, the low birth rate of the Jews will make them a minority population in the near future.

Whereas, the Muslims have an extremely high birth rate and will overwhelm the Jewish population in one or two generations.    

Like I have said before, "Israel will just be a footnote in the history books".


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> It will be a combination of demographics and world opinion.
> 
> Just as it took many years for the world to unite against South Africa.
> 
> ...



Arabs and Muslims are the world losers, last in literacy, education, healthcare, productivity and industrial development.  One third of all Arabs and half of all Arab women are illiterate, according to the Arab League.

New York Times: Israel, Silicon Valley Of The Middle East...


> Jews are a famously accomplished group. They make up 0.2 percent of the world population, but 54 percent of the world chess champions, 27 percent of the Nobel physics laureates and 31 percent of the medicine laureates. Jews make up 2 percent of the U.S. population, but 21 percent of the Ivy League student bodies, 26 percent of the Kennedy Center honorees, 37 percent of the Academy Award-winning directors, 38 percent of those on a recent Business Week list of leading philanthropists, 51 percent of the Pulitzer Prize winners for nonfiction.
> 
> *Tel Aviv has become one of the world's foremost entrepreneurial hot spots. Israel has more high-tech start-ups per capita than any other nation on earth, by far. It leads the world in civilian research-and-development spending per capita. It ranks second behind the U.S. in the number of companies listed on the Nasdaq. Israel, with seven million people, attracts as much venture capital as France and Germany combined.*


The Tel Aviv cluster - Sun Sentinel


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Whereas, the Muslims have an extremely high birth rate and will overwhelm the Jewish population in one or two generations.



Cockroaches, too, have an extremely high birth rate, loser. Nothing to boast about.  
Muslims have contributed nothing to civilization.

1.5 BILLION Muslims: Only 2 Muslim Nobel Prize winners

13 MILLION Jews: 160 Jewish Nobel Prize winners.

Islam sucks.
Zionism rules.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Nazi Germany used to brag all the time about their accomplishments to the world.

While at the same time running large concentration camps.

Exactly like Israel and the Zionists do today.





e


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> You can post all the "never was a Palestine" non sense that you want
> 
> And live in some biblical make believe.
> 
> ...










And the islamic flag will be flying over the White house





Dream on Israel has one of the most powerfull militarys in the world and if Israel ever goes, that means the rest of the world will soon follow. "So let it be written"


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

I personally don't believe Israel will be taken down militarily.

Although, that would be just fine with me.

I will be a combination of demographics and world sanctions against it.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2010)

These Barbarians kill thier own people...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1M4eH9Kk7I"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1M4eH9Kk7I[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Nazi Germany used to brag all the time about their accomplishments to the world.
> 
> While at the same time running large concentration camps.
> 
> Exactly like Israel and the Zionists do today.



Islam is a Nazi cult, jihadist.  You're 1.5 billion murderers.  

"Oh, allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> It will be a combination of demographics and world opinion.
> 
> Just as it took many years for the world to unite against South Africa.
> 
> ...



the arabs had overwhelmingly advantages in hardware and power before in several conflicts. 

The Egyptian army out up a hell of a fight last time out, they aren't in the game? Syria? Please...who else is there? Jordan? they won't touch it......

the arabs can multiply in Irasel all they like, they will never be allowed to manipulate the levers of power in Israel no matter what. 

Oh, and conversely neither would jews in any Arab country ever enjoy that access either....


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> I personally don't believe Israel will be taken down militarily.
> 
> Although, that would be just fine with me.
> 
> I will be a combination of demographics and world sanctions against it.



Bill Gates...
Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution

Warren Buffett...
If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.

CNBC...
When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel   
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.

And the Muslim voting block grows larger.

Israel will slowly lose it's position as the pseudo 51st state.

American politicians will find they can campaign against Israel and not be charged with anti-semitism.

Then the apartheid state of Israel will be alone and isolated.

Much like South Africa in the 1980's


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Then the apartheid state of Israel will be alone and isolated.
> 
> Much like South Africa in the 1980's




Aparthied? Humm...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi-c6lbFGC4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi-c6lbFGC4[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.



Jihadist, more and more Americans have figured out Muslims are murderous barbarians who celebrated on 9/11...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k[/ame]


More and more Americans "feel good" about successful, democratic Israel...

Warren Buffet...


> Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Jroc I really had hope that you were going to bring something new to the forurm.

Not just another Marc39 clone with no discussion or genuine debate.

But so far you are just like him posting the same old youtube videos that everyone has seem a hundred times.


----------



## Tank (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.
> 
> And the Muslim voting block grows larger.
> 
> ...


And then Isreal will be a shithole, like South Africa is today.


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2010)

Tank said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.
> ...



that isn't what i hear about south africa.

nonetheless, pals aren't israeli citizens and israel has a huge population of muslims and christians all of whom have greater rights than anywhere in the mideast.

the pals can always go back to jordan. oh wait... they can't because jordan won't take them.

maybe they can go to egypt... oh wait.. egypt built the same walls to keep them out as the israelis.

hmmmmmm... funny that.


----------



## CMike (Oct 21, 2010)

Tank said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.
> ...




Hey douche bag, Israel rescued about 10,000 black women and men from Ethopia. They wanted to rescue more but the arab countries exerted pretty to not let them go.

What other country has done something like that?

The apartheid arguement is pretty


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc I really had hope that you were going to bring something new to the forurm.
> 
> Not just another Marc39 clone with no discussion or genuine debate.
> 
> But so far you are just like him posting the same old youtube videos that everyone has seem a hundred times.



Coming from you, jihadist?

There's no debating the brainwashed Muslim slave of Allah.

Quran 2:216...


> Jihâd (holy fighting in Allâh's Cause) is ordained for you (Muslims) though you dislike it, and it may be that you dislike a thing which is good for you and that you like a thing which is bad for you. Allâh knows but you do not know


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tank said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.
> ...



Do you drive on the Muslim-Only roads or the Infidel-Only roads in South Africa, er, Saudi Arabia?
http://sondrak.com/images/uploads/muslim_only_sign.jpg


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tank said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As more and more Americans figure out that Israel is an economic burden and not an asset.
> ...



Israel is one of the most advanced, successful and prosperous countries in the world.

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

CMike said:


> Hey douche bag, Israel rescued about 10,000 black women and men from Ethopia. They wanted to rescue more but the arab countries exerted pretty to not let them go.
> 
> What other country has done something like that?
> 
> The apartheid arguement is pretty


*Israels treatment of Ethiopians racist*

January 06. 2010

NAZARETH, Israel // Health officials in Israel are subjecting many female Ethiopian immigrants to a controversial long-term birth control drug in what Israeli womens groups allege is a racist policy to reduce the number of black babies.

The contraceptive, known as Depo Provera, which is given by injection every three months, is considered by many doctors as a birth control method of last resort because of problems treating its side effects.

However, according to a report published last week, use of the contraceptive by Israeli doctors has risen threefold over the past few years. Figures show that 57 per cent of Depo Provera users in Israel are Ethiopian, even though the community accounts for less than two per cent of the total population.

Ethiopians are reported to face widespread discrimination in jobs, housing and education and it recently emerged that their blood donations were routinely discarded.

This is about reducing the number of births in a community that is black and mostly poor, said Hedva Eyal, the author of the report by Woman to Woman, a feminist organisation based in Haifa, in northern Israel. The unspoken policy is that only children who are white and Ashkenazi are wanted in Israel, she said, referring to the term for European Jews who founded Israel and continue to dominate its institutions.

www.jkcook.net/Articles3/0444.html


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> ]www.jkcook.



Bogus website, jihadist.

Muslims slaughter millions in Darfur and Sudan and immoral Arabs embrace the president of Sudan...
An Arab Summit Embraces the Butcher of Darfur - washingtonpost.com

Meanwhile, sub-human Palestinian scum who kill Israelis go to Israel for medical treatment...



> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.





> When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.





> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.



Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesn&#8217;t matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasn&#8217;t such difficulty getting their visas


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

In February and March of 2001 Alison Weir traveled alone through out Gaza and the West Bank, looking for what the US media was ignoring about the conflict between Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories.

"I saw people convulsing and writhing in pain from a mysterious poison gas that had been lobbed at them; they said it felt like there were knives in their stomach.3

"I talked to men who had been tortured.4

"I watched as a mother wept for her small son, and I took pictures of his spilled blood. 

"I watched a son grieve for his mother, killed on her way home from the market on a day that I was told was the Muslim equivalent of the day before Christmas, or Passover, and I thought of my own son, the same age.

"I listened to old people who described the start of this holocaust  over fifty years ago, at the end of an earlier one. 

"They described what it was like when three-quarters of your entire population is ethnically cleansed from their homes and land, children dying along the roadside while aircraft shell the fleeing families. 

"They told of dozens of massacres of entire villages, and *Ive since read accounts by Israeli soldiers, published in Israeli publications, of how they raped the women, and then killed them, of how they used sticks to crush the skulls of children*.5 

"I discovered the message sent by Menachem Begin, later elected Israeli prime minister, to troops following the massacre of Palestinians in one village, Deir Yassin:

Accept my congratulations on this splendid act of conquest. Convey my regards to all the commanders and soldiers. We shake your hands. We are all proud of the excellent leadership and the fighting spirit in this great attack...Tell the soldiers: you have made history in Israel with your attack and your conquest. Continue this until victory. As in Deir Yassin, so everywhere, we will attack and smite the enemy. 

"*God, God, Thou has chosen us for conquest*. 6

That's the Israel admired by Warren Buffet and Bill Clinton. One where a terrorist of Begin's stature gives thanks to a "God" that hates adultery more that chattel slavery

Israel and Palestine..


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> ifamericansknew



Bogus website, high school dropout.   That's why I graduated from Princeton.

Civil rights activist Malcom Hedding, who fought against apartheid in South Africa and who lives, today, in Israel, extolling the freedom and equality in Israel...


> Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance &#8211; not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was &#8220;dumbed down&#8221; for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately &#8220;dumbed down&#8221; Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> That's the Israel admired by Warren Buffet and Bill Clinton.



That's the Warren Buffett giving his $60 billion fortune to charity.

Georgie, you only have your massive pornography collection to give away, loser.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> That's why I graduated from Princeton.



We all know that you are lying.

But even if you did.

Who cares?


----------



## CMike (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> In February and March of 2001 Alison Weir traveled alone through out Gaza and the West Bank, looking for what the US media was ignoring about the conflict between Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories.
> 
> "I saw people convulsing and writhing in pain from a mysterious poison gas that had been lobbed at them; they said it felt like there were knives in their stomach.3
> 
> ...




And she continues...

I made up this bullshit to spread arab terrorist propoganda.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I graduated from Princeton.
> ...



Your perverted cult of Islam sanctions lying, jihadist.  

Bukhari:V7B67N427...


> The Prophet said, 'If I take an oath and later find something else better than that, then I do what is better and expiate my oath.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ifamericansknew
> ...


You "graduated" from "Princeton" like I dropped out of high school.

Neither happened.

All you contribute here are lies, distortions and propaganda.

Like how Jews bought $20 billion worth of US goods in 2009 while the US bought $6 billion worth of Israeli goods.

Maybe you should leave mommy's house and get a real job.

"Princeton" Poseur.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Georgie, civil rights activist Malcom Hedding, who lives in Israel and who extolls the virtues of freedom and equality of Israel, actually fought to abolish apartheid in South Africa.

You, OTOH, sit in your squalid little room and polish your knob all day, frustrated over your failed, miserable life


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Like how Jews bought $20 billion worth of US goods in 2009 while the US bought $6 billion worth of Israeli goods.



US State Department...


> Israel is our 20th largest export market for goods.


Israel

Georgie gets smacked down, again.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Like how Jews bought $20 billion worth of US goods in 2009 while the US bought $6 billion worth of Israeli goods.



Israel purchased $15 BILLION in American goods in '08, close to $20 BILLION in '09, sucker...

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports [to Israel] in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative

Georgie loses, again.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

"t's rarely questioned, by many Israelis and Zionists, how the Jewish minority in Palestine became a majority within few months in 1948. 

"Since the inception of Zionism, its leaders have been keen on creating a 'Jewish state' based on a 'Jewish majority' by mass immigration of Jews to Palestine, primarily European Jews fleeing from anti-Semitic Tsarist Russia and Nazi Germany. 

"When a "Jewish majority" was impossible to achieve, based on Jewish immigration and natural growth, Zionist leaders (such as Ben Gurion, Moshe Sharett, Ze'ev Jabotinsky, and Chaim Weizmann) concluded that "*population transfer" was the only solution to what they referred to as the 'Arab Problem.'* 

"Year after year, the plan to ethnically cleanse Palestine of its indigenous people became known as the 'transfer solution'. 

"*David Ben-Gurion, the first Israeli Prime Minister, eloquently articulated the 'transfer solution' as the following*:

    * In a joint meeting between the Jewish Agency Executive and Zionist Action Committee on June 12th, 1938:

*"With compulsory transfer we [would] have a vast area [for settlement] .... I support compulsory transfer. I don't see anything immoral in it." (Righteous Victims p. 144)*.

    * In a speech addressing the Central Committee of the Histadrut on December 30, 1947:

      "In the area allocated to the Jewish State there are not more than 520,000 Jews and about 350,000 non-Jews, mostly Arabs. 

"Together with the Jews of Jerusalem, the total population of the Jewish State at the time of its establishment, will be about one million, including almost 40% non-Jews. *such a [population] composition does not provide a stable basis for a Jewish State*. 

"This [demographic] fact must be viewed in all its clarity and acuteness. 

"With such a [population] composition, there cannot even be absolute certainty that control will remain in the hands of the Jewish majority .... 

"*There can be no stable and strong Jewish state so long as it has a Jewish majority of only 60%." (Expulsion Of The Palestinians, p. 176 & Benny Morris."*

Isn't it True...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "t's rarely questioned, by many Israelis and Zionists, how the Jewish minority in Palestine became a majority within few months in 1948.



Georgie, "Palestine" was under Ottoman Turkish sovereignty for 400 years and the Turks permitted Jewish immigration.

Arabs also sold their land to Jews.

Georgie, over one million Arabs flooded "Palestine" as recently as the 1940s in order to take advantage of the booming economy created by the Jews.

Not coincidentally, two common "Palestinian" surnames are al-Masri (the Egyptian) and Maghrebi (Maghreb, Africa), where Fakestinians migrated from Egypt and north Africa

Read, learn, high school dropout...

Palestine Royal Commission...


> *The Arab population shows a remarkable increase since 1920, and it has had some share in the increased prosperity of Palestine. Many Arab landowners have benefited from the sale of land [to Jews] and the profitable investment of the purchase money.* The fellaheen are better off on the whole than they were in 1920. This Arab progress has been partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the National Home. *In particular, the Arabs have benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews.*



[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123627[/ame]

Georgie the high school dropout gets smacked down, again.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Like how Jews bought $20 billion worth of US goods in 2009 while the US bought $6 billion worth of Israeli goods.
> ...


From your latest link, "Princeton".

"Trade in Goods

"*The U.S. goods trade deficit with Israel was $7.8 billion in 2008, an increase of $72 million from 2007*. 

"U.S. goods exports in 2008 were *$14.5 billion*, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were *$22.3 billion*, up 7.4 percent.

"Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.

Which places Israel between Thailand and Nigeria on the US trade scale AND neither Nigeria nor Thailand receive $7 million US taxpayer/day in military aid.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> There can be no stable and strong Jewish state so long as it has a Jewish majority of only 60%." (Expulsion Of The Palestinians, p. 176 & Benny Morris."[/B]



Benny Morris, "1948"..


> *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.*
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "t's rarely questioned, by many Israelis and Zionists, how the Jewish minority in Palestine became a majority within few months in 1948.
> ...


"With compulsory transfer we (would) have a vast area (for settlement)...I support compulsory transfer. I don't see anything immoral in it."

Do you support compulsory transfer?

Do you see any immorality in it?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Total gibberish, above, from Georgie the psycho high school dropout.


Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.
> Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



There was no transfer, shmuck.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Which places Israel between Thailand and Nigeria on the US trade scale AND neither Nigeria nor Thailand receive $7 million US taxpayer/day in military aid.



Nigeria's population is 151,000,000
Thailand's population is 72,000,000

Israel's population is...just 7,000,000.

Thus, you're a complete dimwit.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > There can be no stable and strong Jewish state so long as it has a Jewish majority of only 60%." (Expulsion Of The Palestinians, p. 176 & Benny Morris."[/B]
> ...


"Benny Morris is the dean of Israeli 'new historians', who have done so much to create a critical vision of Zionism--its expulsion and continuing oppression of the Palestinians, its pressing need for moral and political atonement.

"His 1987 book, The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, chronicled the *Zionist murders, terrorism, and ethnic cleansing that drove 600,000-750,000 Palestinians from their homes in 1948, thus refuting the myth that they fled under the orders of Arab leaders.*

Survival of the Fittest..


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Which places Israel between Thailand and Nigeria on the US trade scale AND neither Nigeria nor Thailand receive $7 million US taxpayer/day in military aid.



Neither Thailand nor Nigeria are important US allies as Israel is.

Letter From 50 Prominent US Military Leaders To Barack Obama...



> *Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*
> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> ...



__________________________________________________________



Lieutenant General Mark Anderson, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Charles Beers, USN (ret.)
General William Begert, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Stanley W. Bryant, USN (ret.)
Lieutenant General Anthony Burshnick, USAF (ret.)
Lieutenant General Paul Cerjan, USA (ret.)
Admiral Leon Edney, USN (ret.)
Brigadier General William F. Engel, USA (ret.)
Major General Bobby Floyd, USAF (ret.)
General John Foss, USA (ret.)
Major General Paul Fratarangelo, USMC (ret.)
Major General David Grange, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Tom Griffin, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Earl Hailston, USMC (ret.)
Lieutenant General John Hall, USAF (ret.)
General Alfred Hansen, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral James Hinkle, USN (ret.)
General Hal Hornburg, USAF (ret.)
Major General James T. Jackson, USA (ret.)
Admiral Jerome Johnson, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Herb Kaler, USN (ret.)
Vice Admiral Bernard Kauderer, USN (ret.)
General William F. Kernan, USA (ret.)
Major General Homer Long, USA (ret.)
Major General Jarvis Lynch, USMC (ret.)
General Robert Magnus, USMC (ret.)
Lieutenant General Charles May, Jr., USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral Martin Mayer, USN (ret.)
Major General James McCombs, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Fred McCorkle, USMC (ret.)
Rear Admiral W. F. Merlin, USCG (ret.)
Rear Admiral Mark Milliken, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Riley Mixson, USN (ret.)
Major General William Moore, USA (ret.)
Lieutenant General Carol Mutter, USMC (ret.)
Major General Larry T. Northington, USAF (ret.)
Lieutenant General Tad Oelstrom, USAF (ret.)
Major General James D. Parker, USA (ret.)
Vice Admiral J. T. Parker, USN (ret.)
Major General Robert Patterson, USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral James Perkins, USN (ret.)
Rear Admiral Brian Peterman, USCG (ret.)
Lieutenant General Alan V. Rogers, USAF (ret.)
Rear Admiral Richard Rybacki, USCG (ret.)
General Crosbie Saint, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Norm Saunders, USCG (ret.)
General Lawrence Skantze, USAF (ret.)
Major General Sid Shachnow, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Jeremy Taylor, USN (ret.)
Major General Larry Taylor, USMCR (ret.)
Lieutenant General Lanny Trapp, USAF (ret.)
Vice Admiral Jerry O. Tuttle, USN (ret.)
General Louis Wagner, USA (ret.)
Rear Admiral Thomas Wilson, USN (ret.)
Lieutenant General Robert Winglass, USMC (ret.)
Rear Admiral Guy Zeller, USN (ret.)
"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Tank (Oct 21, 2010)

If the palestinian people wanted apartheid the world would cooperate.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Bogus website, high school dropout. 

Benny Morris, "1948"...


> *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.*
> 
> *In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.*
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Like there was no Holocaust?

Are you paid to spout this shit?

"Princeton"


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


"A second edition of this book is due out this month, chronicling even more massacres, *and a previously unsuspected number of rapes and murders of Palestinian women*. 

"*Thus Morris continues to provide crucial documentation for Palestinians fighting the heritage of Al-Nakba, 'The Catastrophe.'"*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The U.S. goods trade deficit with Israel was $7.8 billion in 2008, an increase of $72 million from 2007[/B].



Georgie, I already explained basic economics to you, high school dropout.  Given Israel's small population of just 7 million to the US's population of over 300 million, of course the US will buy more from Israel than Israel from the US.

Trade deficits with Israel are irrelevant as the US had a trade SURPLUS 9 out of 10 years of the 1929 Great Depression.

You're so fucking dumb, Georgie, you're bordering on retarded.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> A second edition of this book is due out this month, chronicling even more massacres, and a previously unsuspected number of rapes and murders of Palestinian women[/B].



More massacres of Pallies by their own government, Georgie, the high school dropout.

Benny Morris...


> Hamas may not have announced the imposition of sharia law, but it has gradually and relentlessly imposed it in the area that it has controlled since 2007, the Gaza Strip, without fanfare, without proclamations. Women are forced to wear headscarves; separate male and female venues are enforced (in private weddings, at beaches, and so on); no cinemas operate; and Christians and their sites (a library, a bookshop, a school) are intimidated and forced out or closed down. Sometimes it is the Hamas police that are the explicit agents of coercion; and sometimes Hamas allows "extremist" (to use Primakov's phrase) gangs to do the dirty work. But the work gets done--and so Gaza increasingly resembles Iran . . .


The Party Line | The New Republic


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

"But in an astonishing recent Ha'aretz interview, after summarizing his new research, Morris proceeds to argue for the necessity of ethnic cleansing in 1948. 

"*He faults David Ben-Gurion for failing to expel all Arab Israelis, and hints that it may be necessary to finish the job in the future." *


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "But in an astonishing recent Ha'aretz interview, after summarizing his new research, Morris proceeds to argue for the necessity of ethnic cleansing in 1948.



Benny Morris, "1948"...


> The displacement of the 700,000 Arabs who became "refugees" - and I put the term in inverted commas, as two-thirds of them were displaced from one part of Palestine to another and not from their country (which is the usual definition of a refugee) - was not a racist crime but the result of a *national conflict and a war, with religious overtones, from the Muslim perspective, launched by the Arabs themselves.
> 
> There was no Zionist "plan" or blanket policy of evicting the Arab population, or of "ethnic cleansing". *


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press

Benny Morris...


> Hamas may not have announced the imposition of sharia law, but it has gradually and relentlessly imposed it in the area that it has controlled since 2007, the Gaza Strip, without fanfare, without proclamations. Women are forced to wear headscarves; separate male and female venues are enforced (in private weddings, at beaches, and so on); no cinemas operate; and Christians and their sites (a library, a bookshop, a school) are intimidated and forced out or closed down. Sometimes it is the Hamas police that are the explicit agents of coercion; and sometimes Hamas allows "extremist" (to use Primakov's phrase) gangs to do the dirty work. But the work gets done--and so Gaza increasingly resembles Iran . . .


The Party Line | The New Republic


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 21, 2010)

Benny the Left Wing Zionist:

"Though he calls himself a left-wing Zionist, he invokes and praises the fascist Vladimir Jabotinsky in calling for an 'iron wall' solution to the current crisis. 

"Referring to Sharon's Security Wall, he says, 'Something like a cage has to be built for them. I know that sounds terrible. It is really cruel. But there is no choice.'

"'There is a wild animal there that has to be locked up in one way or another.'" 

"He calls the conflict between Israelis and Arabs a struggle between civilization and barbarism, and suggests an analogy frequently drawn by Palestinians, though from the other side of the Winchester: 

*"'Even the great American democracy could not have been created without the annihilation of the Indians.'"*

Benny Morris...a fascist and a racist still obsessed with transfer.
And genocide.

Survival of the Fittest


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Benny the Left Wing Zionist:



Two seconds ago, Georgie, you were using Benny Morris to support your propaganda.

Now, you turn against Benny when I use him to demolish you?

You are just too, too funny, Georgie.  

Georgie, you're my bitch


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "But in an astonishing recent Ha'aretz interview, after summarizing his new research, Morris proceeds to argue for the necessity of ethnic cleansing in 1948.
> 
> "*He faults David Ben-Gurion for failing to expel all Arab Israelis, and hints that it may be necessary to finish the job in the future." *



*"Oh, Allah, Kill all Jews"*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

"Nasma Abu Lasheen died on Saturday, October 16, 2010 in Gaza. Israel failed to issue her an urgent entry permit for life-saving medical treatment at Ha-Emek Medical Center in Afula, Israel. She was two years old.

"Abu Lasheen, a young resident of Gaza diagnosed with Leukemia, was referred for emergency treatment in Israel on October 6, 2010. When requests to the Israeli Army for an entry permit went unanswered for several days, by way of B'tselem, the family contacted Physicians for Human Rights- Israel (PHR-Israel) for additional help. 

"That very same day, on October 13, 2010, PHR-Israel contacted the Gaza District Coordination Office (DCO) demanding a permit be issued immediately to the baby and her father to enable their entry into Israel. A military approval was finally granted the next afternoon, October 14, 2010.

"Abu Lasheen's medical condition had been deteriorating rapidly and by the time the permit was received, the treating doctor in Gaza, Dr. Mohammad Abu Sha'aban, said she was too sick to travel. Nasma died in the early morning hours of October 16, 2010."

And somewhere Benny Morris (and David Ben-Gurion) are smiling.

Along with Marc "the Princeton Bitch"39

Hope it happens to you and yours, bitch.

Soon.

Updates: OPT


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Benny the Left Wing Zionist:
> ...


Benny's Chilling Candor:

"Morris's chilling candor effectively removes him from the realm of rational argument, and hauls Sharon's fascist vision of a Greater Israel out into the light of day. 

"*There's no point in saying, 'You're talking about ethnic cleansing!' for Morris says bluntly, 'There are circumstances in history that justify ethnic cleansing.'*" 

Israeli apartheid from one of Israel's "Founding Fathers."

Survival of the Fittest


----------



## Jos (Oct 22, 2010)

> JERUSALEM (JTA) -- Israeli Sephardic leader Rabbi Ovadia Yosef in his weekly Saturday night sermon said that non-Jews exist to serve Jews.
> 
> Goyim were born only to serve us. Without that, they have no place in the world; only to serve the People of Israel, he said during a public discussion of what kind of work non-Jews are allowed to perform on Shabbat.
> 
> ...


Sephardi leader Yosef: Non-Jews exist to serve Jews | JTA - Jewish & Israel News


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Nasma Abu Lasheen died on Saturday, October 16, 2010 in Gaza. Israel failed to issue her an urgent entry permit for life-saving medical treatment at Ha-Emek Medical Center in Afula, Israel. She was two years old.



Er, Georgie, Gazans are not permitted to travel for any reason, even for medical emergencies, without permission from the Hamas Nazis.

Gaza is in a declared state of war with Israel and Israel has no obligation to provide medical treatment to terrorists.

You're sooooo stupid, high school dropout Georgie.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jos said:


> > JERUSALEM (JTA) -- Israeli Sephardic leader Rabbi Ovadia Yosef in his weekly Saturday night sermon said that non-Jews exist to serve Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Oct 22, 2010)

Jos said:


> > JERUSALEM (JTA) -- Israeli Sephardic leader Rabbi Ovadia Yosef in his weekly Saturday night sermon said that non-Jews exist to serve Jews.
> >
> > Goyim were born only to serve us. Without that, they have no place in the world; only to serve the People of Israel, he said during a public discussion of what kind of work non-Jews are allowed to perform on Shabbat.
> >
> ...




You people with this moral equivalency are a joke....This is surley as bad as these wackos sending thier children out to blow themselves up right?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Nasma Abu Lasheen died on Saturday, October 16, 2010 in Gaza. Israel failed to issue her an urgent entry permit for life-saving medical treatment at Ha-Emek Medical Center in Afula, Israel. She was two years old.
> ...



A two year old baby girl is a terrorist?

Could you link to that declaration of war?

It is Israel that denies travel for treatment be it to Israel, Egypt or wherever.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 22, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > JERUSALEM (JTA) -- Israeli Sephardic leader Rabbi Ovadia Yosef in his weekly Saturday night sermon said that non-Jews exist to serve Jews.
> ...



Yeah, they should hide in airplanes and tanks when they blow people up like the cowards in Israel.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Hamas can get 4 year olds to hate the Jews and Israel, so they must have made a significant improvement in their training methods possibly using a Muslim version of the teletubbies.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Clueless Georgie, my bitch. 



> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.





> When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.
> 
> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.



Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:



> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is Israel that denies travel for treatment be it to Israel, Egypt or wherever.



Wrong, clueless one.  The PA and Hamas have travel bans on Pallies without prior permission from the regimes.
Go back to sleep, psycho.



> Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.


 


> When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.
> 
> When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.


 
Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:


> All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesn&#8217;t matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasn&#8217;t such difficulty getting their visas.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Arab subhumans blow their own children up.
"We Desire Death"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO81aO7QxbM[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"He faults David Ben-Gurion for failing to expel all Arab Israelis, and hints that it may be necessary to finish the job in the future."_



Why does one have to plant a little "arab israelis" lie?
Every loud-mouth fighter for palestinian rights caring about palestinians® should promote and actively participate in the organised relocation of palestinians® to the great arab void to their newly-built homes and newly-created jobs. The palestinian® exodus is a noble cause to spend countless money on instead of flushing it down the drain.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Even the great American democracy could not have been created without the annihilation of the Indians."_


And how is it, supposedly, israeli fault?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Abu Lasheen, a young resident of Gaza diagnosed with Leukemia, was referred for emergency treatment in Israel on October 6, 2010. When requests to the Israeli Army for an entry permit went unanswered for several days, by way of B'tselem, the family contacted Physicians for Human Rights- Israel (PHR-Israel) for additional help."_



Where's the aid money palestinians® have been supposed to be building clinics on? Stolen by palestinians®, of course.
Funny, palestinians® will run to Israel, which they occupy and oppress with their occupation, instead of running to their bros in islam in the egyptian hood.
My loud-mouth fans here should find me a leftoid palestinian® "B'tselem", denouncing hamas and various other terrorist gangsters.
Throughout their sorry existence palestinians® have done nothing worthy of notice, perfecting the bomb-belt, of course, doesn't count.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Yep.... I guess these brave heros of yours sure prove themselves by brainwashing children and sending them out to blow themsleves up once they reach a certain age. You never see any of the wacko leaders wanting to meet thier 72 virgins do you?

This guys is a hero...

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgOrCq07C-c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgOrCq07C-c[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

"Israel has a long history of water theft in Salfit, which has the biggest water table in the West Bank. 

"16 artesian wells in Salfit have been confiscated over the years  the water was diverted miles away to Israel itself as well as settlements in Salfit and the Jordan valley. 

"*Israelis and settlers consume five times as much water as Palestinians, but Palestinians pay 300% more*.

"*This racist system of water delivery, perfected by the South African apartheid regime, is controlled by the Israeli private water company Merkorot*. 

"The nearby villages of Kufr Dik and Bruqin are currently without a consistent supply of water because of overconsumption by settlers."

When the rest of the world turned against White South Africa, Israeli elites continued doing business with Apartheid.

Now Israel's Apartheid Wall proves how much rich Jews learned from their White mentors.

Occupied Salfit:


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

[QUOTE=georgephillip;2877942 ifamericansknew.org

Bogus website, Georgie.  This is why you're so uneducated and my bitch


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*This racist system of water delivery, perfected by the South African apartheid regime, is controlled by the Israeli private water company Merkorot*


*

Georgie, Israel isn't responsible for providing water to Pestilinians at war with Israel.

You're my bitch.*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Now Israel's Apartheid Wall proves how much rich Jews learned from their White mentors.



Georgie, evidently, you don't even know what apartheid is.  Pestilinians are not Israeli citizens and, thus, apartheid doesnt apply.

You're so dumb, Georgie, and you're my bitch


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> When the rest of the world turned against White South Africa, Israeli elites continued doing business with Apartheid.



Georgie, you're so dumb, you don't even know what apartheid is.  

Civil rights activist Rev. Malcolm Hedding fought against apartheid in South Africa and lives in Israel, today, and extolls the virtues of freedom and equality in Israel...


> *Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today.* A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> *THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately dumbed down Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

"For the past nine years, the municipality has been trying to build a wastewater treatment plant to service the residents of Salfit town. The plant was initially supposed to be built on Salfit land 13kms from the town. 

"The municipality received a grant of DM 22 million from the German government to build the plant and a mainline pipe to the town but the Israeli Occupation Forces (IOF) stopped the building and seized all the equipment, which they returned only 18 months later. 

"The Salfit municipality then had to take out a loan to buy a new piece of land eight kilometres closer to the town and another loan of DM 2 million to move the pipes and the electricity cables. 

"*Although Israel approved the new site of the plant, the Apartheid Wall will now separate Salfit from the sewage plant, which will then be up for grabs for confiscation by settlers."* 

Be the Bitch, "Princeton"!


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "For the past nine years, the municipality has been trying to build a wastewater treatment plant to service the residents of Salfit town. The plant was initially supposed to be built on Salfit land 13kms from the town.



Georgie, no love from you for Palestinians suffering in apartheid Lebanon?  You pathetic fraud.

Human Rights Watch..


> *Lebanon has marginalized Palestinian refugees for too long," said Nadim Houry, Beirut director at Human Rights Watch. "Parliament should seize this opportunity to turn the page and end discrimination against Palestinians."
> 
> Lebanon's estimated 300,000 Palestinian refugees live in appalling social and economic conditions - most of them in crowded camps that lack essential infrastructure.
> 
> ...


Lebanon: Seize Opportunity to End Discrimination Against Palestinians | Human Rights Watch


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Where were the Palestinians living before they were transferred to Lebanon?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Where were the Palestinians living before they were transferred to Lebanon?



Dumbass, Lebanon's Palestinian population was born in Lebanon.

You're so stupid, it's not even funny.

You're my bitch, Georgie


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Where were the Palestinians living before they were transferred to Lebanon?_


In Jordan. It was an express transfer, like a boot in the butt, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

An express transfer with pit stops at Sabra and Shatila?

"One theory is that the massacre (at Sabra and Shatila) took place, not because the Christian Phalangists wished to avenge their leader, but rather because the Israelis' wished to frighten the Palestinians into fleeing, possibly to Jordan. 

"The theory behind such an idea was that the Palestinians from Lebanon would then be joined, voluntarily or otherwise, by those living in the West Bank, thus effecting a wholesale Jordanian 'transfer,' an option for solving the Palestinian 'problem' still favored today by many Israeli right-wingers."

More like a bullet in the brain than a boot in the butt, but it may be hard for right wingers to tell the difference.

Sabra and Shatila


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> An express transfer with pit stops at Sabra and Shatila?
> 
> "One theory is that the massacre (at Sabra and Shatila) took place, not because the Christian Phalangists wished to avenge their leader, but rather because the Israelis' wished to frighten the Palestinians into fleeing, possibly to Jordan.
> 
> ...



Bogus website, uneducated Georgie.  This is why you're soooo dumb and my bitch.

Lebanese Christians and Muslims slaughtered each other, as they are prone to do.

Georgie, still not a peep out of you condemning your cohorts in Hizballah who murdered 300 Marines in Beirut.

You fucking fraud


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 22, 2010)

Are you still too stupid to refute "bogus" websites?

And you're still Israel's Bitch.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are you still too stupid to refute "bogus" websites?
> 
> And you're still Israel's Bitch.



I'm a Princeton grad.  I don't traffic in bogus websites, like Georgie the high school dropout.

You're my bitch, Georgie.  Go fetch my slippers.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _An express transfer with pit stops at Sabra and Shatila?_


Let's not deviate from the subject at hand, which is how those palestinian® bastards wound up in Lebanon in the first place. Well, my dear ignorami fans, let the great me introduce you to history. Palestinian® baboons started trashing Lebanon after they had been booted out of Jordan by the late king Hussein in the course of the famous Black September counter-terrorist military operation. The late king was extremely "displeased" with the aforementioned baboons, when they rampaged through the Dawson's Field airport, burned four passenger jets, engaged the jordanian army and, generally, were set to destabilize Jordan. Kudos to the king - he knew a palestinian® bastard when he saw one.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 23, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Where were the Palestinians living before they were transferred to Lebanon?_
> ...



Like the Nazis did in the Warsaw ghetto?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still too stupid to refute "bogus" websites?
> ...




You're the princeton garbage man more like


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Well, if my ignorami fans want to put it this way, then the late king Hussein did to them, what the latter wanted to do to jews, but failed galactically. Although, the royal hashemite family of Jordan would resent being called nazis, and palestinians® would resent being called jews, so, this comparison may end in a fatwa. Funny, isn't it?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _An express transfer with pit stops at Sabra and Shatila?_
> ...


Except Palestinian violence in Jordan in 1970 had its precursor a generation earlier when the Jewish State of Israel was formed in the middle of an overwhelmingly Arab Middle East.

'Think someone saw the potential for arms sales?

"*Zionist Transfer Policy*

"Another crucial precondition was the penchant among Yishuv leaders to regard transfer as a legitimate solution to the 'Arab problem.' 

"Recently declassified Zionist documents demonstrated the virtual consensus emerged among the Zionist leadership, (in) the wake of the publication in July 1937 of the Peel Commission recommendations, *in favor of the transfer of at least several hundred thousand Palestinian Arabs--if not all of them-- out of the areas of the Jewish state-to-be.* 

"The tone was set by Ben-Gurion himself in June 1938:

    "'*I support compulsory [Palestinian Arab population] transfer. I do not see in it anything immoral*.'

"Ben-Gurion's views did not change--though he was aware of the need, for a tactical reasons, to be discreet. 

"In 1944, at a meeting of the Jewish Agency Executive discussing how the Zionist movement should deal with the British Labor Party decision to recommend the transfer of Palestinian Arabs, he said:

    "'When I heard these things. . . I had to ponder the matter long and hard ....[but] I reached the conclusion that this matter [had best] remain [in the Labor Party Program] . . . 

"'*Were I asked what should be our program, it would not occur to me to tell them transfer . . . because speaking about the matter might harm [us] . . . in world opinion, because it might give the impression that there is no room in the Land of Israel without ousting the Arabs *[and] . . . it would alert and antagonize the Arabs . . ."

Ben-Gurion added,

    "'The transfer of Arabs is easier than the transfer of any other [people]. There are Arabs states around . . . And it is clear that if the [Palestinian] Arabs are transferred this would improve their situation and not the opposite.'"

Apparently the Land of Israel still has no room for those whose ancestors have lived there for generations.

Critical Analysis...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "'The transfer of Arabs is easier than the transfer of any other [people]. There are Arabs states around . . . And it is clear that if the [Palestinian] Arabs are transferred this would improve their situation and not the opposite.'"



Georgie, your use of bogus sources is embarrassing.  This is why you're so painfully uneducated.

20% of Israel's population is Arab, about 1.5 million.  There has been no transfer.

It was the Kuwaitis who transfered 400,000 Pestilinians out of Kuwait during the Gulf War as punishment for Arafat's support for Saddam.

IT was Jordan's King Hussein who transfered 80,000 Pestilinians out of Jordan in Black September.

Get a grip on reality, boy


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "'The transfer of Arabs is easier than the transfer of any other [people]. There are Arabs states around . . . And it is clear that if the [Palestinian] Arabs are transferred this would improve their situation and not the opposite.'"
> ...


"*There has been no transfer*."

"Beside the emergence of the State of Israel, the other major result of the 1948 war was the destruction of the Palestinian society and the birth of the refugee problem. 

"About 700,000 [Palestinian] Arabs --the figure was later to be a major point of dispute, the Israelis officially speaking of some 520,000, the Palestinian themselves of 900,000-1,000,000--fled or were ejected from the areas that became the Jewish State and resettled in the territories that became known as the West Bank and Gaza Strip, as well as Transjordan, Syria, and Lebanon, with additional small communities in Egypt, Iraq, and the states of the Arabian Peninsula. 

"*The war's end found less than half of the Palestinians in their original homes--fewer then 150,000 in Israel, some 400,000 in the West Bank, and 60,000 in the Gaza Strip."*

Sounds like transfer to me.

Critical Analysis...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Beside the emergence of the State of Israel, the other major result of the 1948 war was the destruction of the Palestinian society



The war initiated by the Pestilinians.    Bad decision on their part.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The war's end found less than half of the Palestinians in their original homes--fewer then 150,000 in Israel, some 400,000 in the West Bank, and 60,000 in the Gaza Strip.



Pestilinians fled as a result of a war they started to cause another Jewish Holocaust and from Arab leaders ordering them to leave.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

Is "Pestilinian" a word used at "Princeton"?

Are you retarded?

Or racist?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Is "Pestilinian" a word used at "Princeton"?
> 
> Are you retarded?
> 
> Or racist?



This forum is not Princeton--You lower the IQ of the forum by 100 pts.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

"Ben-Gurion added,

    "The transfer of Arabs is easier than the transfer of any other [people]. There are Arabs states around . . . And it is clear that if the [Palestinian] Arabs are transferred this would improve their situation and not the opposite."

"None of the members of the Executive opposed or questioned these views; most spoke in favor. 

"Moshe Sharett, director of the Jewish Agency's Political Department, declared:

    "'Transfer could be the crowning achievements, the final stage in the development of [our] policy, but certainly not the point of departure. 

"'By [speaking publicly and prematurely] we could mobilizing vast forces against the matter and cause it to fail, in advance.'

And he added:

* "[W]hen the Jewish state is established--it is very possible that the result will be transfer of Arabs.'*

On February 7, 1948, three months into the war, Ben-Gurion told Mapai's Central Committee that in Jerusalem's Western neighborhoods, from which the Arabs had fled or been expelled, he had seen:

    "'no strangers [Palestinian Arabs]. Not since Jerusalem's destruction in the days of the Romans has it been so Jewish. . . . I do not assume this will change. . .

"'And what happened in Jerusalem . . . could well happen in great parts of the country . . if we hold one, it is very possible that in coming six to eight or ten months of the war there will take place great changes. . . .

"*Certainly there will be great changes in the composition of the population of the country*.'"

Do you think David Ben-Gurion was a racist?

Critical Analysis


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Is "Pestilinian" a word used at "Princeton"?
> ...


You're not Princeton, either.

Poseur.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Is "Pestilinian" a word used at "Princeton"?_


Pestilence ..., a pestilinian. A pesky pestering pestilinian. Indeed. Cleared for use in Princeton.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Beside the emergence of the State of Israel, the other major result of the 1948 war was the destruction of the Palestinian society
> ...



It was the Zionists who invaded Palestine.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _It was the Zionists who invaded Palestine._


Arab major immigrants and their descendants, calling others invaders. Hilarious.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Open a history book, stupid little boy.

Jews lived in Judea for thousands of years before the Arabs, who originated from Arabia.

"Palestine" is a Roman invention.  The correct geographic term is Judea, as in Jewish.

Your lesson for the day, moron


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 23, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _It was the Zionists who invaded Palestine._
> ...



Links?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Read, learn, stupid little boy...
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

> *Vitriolic racism and hatred has become the Israeli norm*
> 
> Israel appears to be awash with Jewish hate preachers. In the past, rabbis who issued racist edicts or offensive remarks about Palestinians or non-Jews were generally dismissed as radicals and extremists who were no more than a trifling annoyance to be ignored in the hope that they would simply go away. However, it is now clear that ignoring this problem has only made it worse. In the current climate in Israel, extremist hate preaching has apparently become the norm and it is being embraced, not just on the extreme political right but also by a disturbing number of Israelis in general, be they preachers, politicians, settlers or simply ordinary citizens. Hate-filled Israelis have become emboldened over the years by the knowledge that they can say and do almost anything without fear, knowing that they will not be condemned or, if they are, that nothing will come of it. That is due to the widespread support for their views across Israeli society as well as their religious leaders and the political elite.


Hate-filled Israeli rabbis incite violence against non-Jews :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-5]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> > *Vitriolic racism and hatred has become the Israeli norm*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



No reference to a so called israel there, schmeckel


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Forget to take your mental illness medication, Ho-Say?

Have you found any more "ancient" Palestinian coins, such as this one...circa 1931?  LOL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2863898-post16.html

You're my bitch, Ho-Say


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > *Vitriolic racism and hatred has become the Israeli norm*
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Have you found any more "ancient" Palestinian coins, such as this one...circa 1931?  LOL
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2863898-post16.html


Nice coin, from which county is it?  Oh yes Palestine, the country you try  to claim never existed, keep on bumping it for all to see


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> You're my bitch, Ho-Say?  Fetch my slippers, dog.


All the slippers are in a big pile outside the "shower room", which ones are yours, and do you *really* think you might need them later?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you found any more "ancient" Palestinian coins, such as this one...circa 1931?  LOL
> ...



This country of Palestine, shit-for-brains?...

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> *For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant *but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. *For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole.  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; *it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1287859573&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


You're so stupid, it's not even funny, moron.  
Yoiu're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Fetch my slippers, dog.


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Copy quote, click on your link, highlight find, search returns = Phrase not found... a bogus link


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Copy quote, click on your link, highlight find, search returns = Phrase not found... a bogus link



This country of Palestine, shit-for-brains?

Professor Philip Hitti, eminent Arab historian, who represented the Institute of Arab American Affairs before the Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry...


> The Sunday schools have done a great deal of harm to us, because by smearing the walls of the rooms with maps of Palestine they are associating it in the mind of the average American--and I may say perhaps the Englishman, too--with the Jews.* Sir, there is no such thing as Palestine in history, absolutely not. *


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287851305&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


You're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Fetch my slippers, dog.


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Copy quote, click on your link, highlight find, search returns = Phrase not found... a bogus link
> ...


Once again for that link,  Copy quote, click on your link, highlight find, search returns = Phrase not found... a bogus link


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



These Palestinians, shit-for brains?...

Former PLO leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Fetch my slippers, dog.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> a bogus link[/SIZE]



Coming from Ho-Say who tried to pawn off a coin from 1931 as an ancient "Palestinian" coin...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2863898-post16.html


You're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Go fetch my slippers.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> a bogus link



Bogus "ancient Palestinian" coin you tried to pass off...circa 1931   LOL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2863898-post16.html

You're my bitch, Ho-Say.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're my bitch, Ho-Say?  Fetch my slippers, dog.
> ...




Still angry because your gay sexual solicitations on the internet were turned down, Ho-Say?


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



From your link


> (*Zuheir Mohsen*)  while as a Palestinian, I can undoubtedly demand Haifa, Jaffa, Beer-Sheva and Jerusalem. However, the moment we reclaim our right to all of Palestine, we will not wait even a minute to unite Palestine and Jordan."
> 
> While this contravened the PLO charter, which affirms the existence of a Palestinian people with national rights, it was in line with al-Sa'iqa's Syrian-Baathist ideology.
> * Assassination*
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



These Palestiniains, shit-for-brains?

Arab American Joseph Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.


Myths of the Middle East 


You're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Fetch my slippers, dog.


----------



## Jos (Oct 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> You're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Go fetch my slippers.







are yours the pink ones?
What makes you think you will need them after your " shower" ?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're my bitch, Ho-Say.  Go fetch my slippers.
> ...



This "country" of Palestine, shit-for-brains?

Arab American Joseph Farah...


> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East 


Ho-Say, go fetch my slippers, bitch.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 23, 2010)

Did Mandate Palestine exist?

"*Population and Land Ownership prior to the UN Partition Resolution*.

An Anglo-American commission of inquiry in 1945 and 1946 examined the status of Palestine. 

"No official census figures were available, as no census had been conducted in Palestine in 1940, so all their surmises and figures are based on extrapolations and surmises. 

"*According to the report, at the end of 1946, About 1,220,000 Arabs and 608,000 Jews resided within the borders of Mandate Palestine*. 

"*Jews had purchased 6 to 8 percent of the total land area of Palestine*. 

"This was about 20% of the land that could be settled and cultivated. 

"About 46% of the land was registered in the tax registers to Arab villages, to Arabs living on the land,  or absentee owners, and about the same amount was government land. However, most of this land was not privately owned. 

"The Arabs of Palestine had received much of their land in leases conditional upon cultivation or used land that was part of village commons.  

"The partition borders were drawn to give the Jews a majority within the allotted area of the Jewish state, but the  land conquered during the fighting included the populous Arab areas of the Galilee, as well as Arab towns such as Lod and Ramla.

"Greater Jerusalem, which was to be internationalized, included about 100,000 Jews and a larger number of  Arabs."

MidEast Web


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 23, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Did Mandate Palestine exist?



League of Nations' Palestine Mandate...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate

Now, you know, uneducated Georgie.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

Which proves exactly what, "Princeton" retard Marcie?

"There are large discrepancies between official population figures and the  number of Palestinian refugees  -  An analysis of population by subdistricts and villages, using the admittedly incomplete data of the Palestine Remembered Web site, shows that there were about  *736,000 Muslim and Christian Arabs* in the part of Palestine that was to become "Green Line Israel" in 1949. 

"There would not have been more than 620,000 refugees in 1949 if these figures are correct, since the Israeli census showed 156,000 non-Jews living in Palestine in November 1948, of whom about 14,000 were Druze. 

"*The number of refugees reported by UNRWA in 1948 was 726,000.* 

Any thoughts on why all the refugees during the Civil War were Arab?

Population Transfer, maybe?

MidEast Web


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*The number of refugees reported by UNRWA in 1948 was 726,000. *


*

The UNRWA went to the extraordinary step of establishing a different definition of "refugee" than the UN to apply to "Palestinian" "refugees:  Anyone who was in the area for at least 2 years before the '48 War was instantly a "Palestinian refugee"  Since millions of Arabs migrated to the area in the 1940s to sponge off of Jews who built businesses and improved the local economy, an Algerian, an Egyptian, a Moroccan who arrived to the area in 1946 became a "Palestinian" refugee.  As if by magic.

Anyone without any proof immediately declared themselves "Palestinian refugees" in order to receive UN welfare and millions have turned being a refugee into careers.  Palestinians are the only intergenerational "refugees" in history.

Thus, the common surnames of al-Masri (The Egyptian) and Maghrebi (Maghreb, Africa) for so-called "Palestinians" who are really just Arabs from throughout the Middle East and north Africa.

Palestinians are a hoax. 

Now, even you know, retarded Georgie.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL, Marc39 you come up with the stupidest nonsense to justify there were no Palestinian people in Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, Marc39 you come up with the stupidest nonsense to justify there were no Palestinian people in Palestine.



Muhammadan, shouldn't you be commititng jihad, instead of posting on the Internet?
No virgin chasing for you, slave of allah.

Quran 2:216...


> Jihâd (holy fighting in Allâh's Cause) is ordained for you (Muslims) though you dislike it, and it may be that you dislike a thing which is good for you and that you like a thing which is bad for you. Allâh knows but you do not know.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "*The number of refugees reported by UNRWA in 1948 was 726,000. *
> ...


*
For the last hundred years Arabs have outnumbered Jews in Palestine. In 1948 two out three residents of Palestine were not Jews, yet no Jews were dispossessed during the Civil War.

That was due to the Jewish policy of population transfer as even apologists like Benny Morris now attest.

Why is it Jews habitually steal the land of their neighbors and then blame their victims?

Something in the Jewish religion, maybe?*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

Jordan constitutes 80% of Mandate Palestine.  When will you speak with King Abdullah about abdicating his throne and giving Jordan to Pallies as a state?

Jews lived in "Palestine" for thousands of years before the Arab invaded from Arabia.

Get used to it, psycho.*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

Two out of three residents on Mandate Palestine were not Jewish. Jews owned about 20% of the land of Mandate Palestine.
What entitled the Jews to 55% of the land of Mandate Palestine?
Would the same result likely have occurred if there had been elections in 1948 instead of a western colonial solution?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Two out of three residents on Mandate Palestine were not Jewish. Jews owned about 20% of the land of Mandate Palestine.
> What entitled the Jews to 55% of the land of Mandate Palestine?
> Would the same result likely have occurred if there had been elections in 1948 instead of a western colonial solution?



The Quran acknowledges the Holy Land as ancestral Jewish land.
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.



Since Jordan constitutes 80% of Palestine, when will you speak with King Abdullah about renouncing the throne and giving Jordan to the Pallies, Georgie?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, Marc39 you come up with the stupidest nonsense to justify there were no Palestinian people in Palestine.



 Since there is and never has been a country called, Palestine how can there be Palestinians? And your stupid aviators dont do anything but discredit you I hope you dont think it enhances youre credibility.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Sunni Man
> LOL, Marc39 you come up with the stupidest nonsense to justify there were no Palestinian people in Palestine.



Arab American Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.



Arab PLO leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, Marc39 you come up with the stupidest nonsense to justify there were no Palestinian people in Palestine.



Where does Palestine and Palestinians appear in the Quran?

Take your time to tell us.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Marc39 you come up with the stupidest nonsense to justify there were no Palestinian people in Palestine.
> ...


There was Mandate Palestine with about 1,220,000 Arabs and 608,000 Jews residing within its borders.

Jews owned about 6 to 8 percent of its total land area.
Arabs/absentee land owners owned about 46% of the land.
The government owned about 46% of the land.

How did one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine owning 6-8 percent of the total land acquire 55% of Palestine in the UN partition plan?

Why didn't the UN call for a vote so that the entire population of Mandate Palestine could decide for themselves whether to impose a Jewish State in the heart of the oil-rich Middle East?

Arms sales?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Georgie, Arabs illegally immigrated into the land, which is sovereign Jewish land under international law, in order to sponge off of Jews.

British Palestine Royal Commission...


> *The Arab population shows a remarkable increase since 1920, and it has had some share in the increased prosperity of Palestine.* Many Arab landowners have benefited from the sale of land [ to Jews} and the profitable investment of the purchase money. The fellaheen are better off on the whole than they were in 1920.* This Arab progress has been partly due to the import of Jewish capital into Palestine and other factors associated with the growth of the National Home. In particular, the Arabs have benefited from social services which could not have been provided on the existing scale without the revenue obtained from the Jews.
> *
> 
> The shortage of land is due less to purchase by Jews than to the increase in the Arab population. *The Arab claims that the Jews have obtained too large a proportion of good land cannot be maintained. Much of the land now carrying orange groves was sand dunes or swamps and uncultivated when it was bought [by Jews].*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287851305&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


Jordan constitutes 80% of Mandate Palestine---When will you ask King Abdullah to abdicate his throne and give Hashemite-occupied Jordan to the Pallies as a state?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Is it Jordan's responsibility to clean up after Israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jordan was established in 1922 when the British gave it to the Hashemites from the Hijaz.  That would be almost 30 years before Israeli statehood.

You're so stupid, it's not even funny, shit-for-brains.  You really were raised by animals.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2010)

"Jews avoided purchasing land in areas where Arabs might be displaced. They sought land that was largely uncultivated, swampy, cheap and, most important, without tenants. It was only after the Jews had bought all of the available uncultivated land that they began to purchase cultivated land. According to British statistics, Arab farmers did not own 70% of the land in what would become Israel; it belonged to the mandatory government. Those lands reverted to Israeli control after the departure of the British. Nearly 9% of the land was owned by Jews and about 3% by Arabs who became citizens of Israel . That means only about 18% belonged to Arabs who left the country before and after the Arab invasion of Israel in 1948."


"Jordan constitutes 80% of Mandate Palestine"

For some reason everybody seems to ignore that fact.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



What does that have to do with Jordan cleaning up after Israel?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 24, 2010)

Jroc said:


> "Jews avoided purchasing land in areas where Arabs might be displaced. They sought land that was largely uncultivated, swampy, cheap and, most important, without tenants. It was only after the Jews had bought all of the available uncultivated land that they began to purchase cultivated land. According to British statistics, Arab farmers did not own 70% of the land in what would become Israel; it belonged to the mandatory government. Those lands reverted to Israeli control after the departure of the British. Nearly 9% of the land was owned by Jews and about 3% by Arabs who became citizens of Israel . That means only about 18% belonged to Arabs who left the country before and after the Arab invasion of Israel in 1948."
> 
> 
> "Jordan constitutes 80% of Mandate Palestine"
> ...



The mandate was an administrative function. It did not take possession of the land. Land that was not "owned" was the communal land of the inhabitants.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Those with functioning brains will understand.  Those raised by animals, like you, won't


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Another unanswered question by Mr. Scholar.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Why are you on a discussion forum when you contribute nothing?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Mirror mirror.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

"For example, after opening the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) archives, a cable was discovered dated October 31, 1948, signed by Major General Carmel and addressed to all the division and district commanders under his command. 

"In that cable he stated, '*Do all you can to immediately and quickly purge the conquered territories of all hostile elements in accordance with the orders issued. The residents should be helped to leave the areas that have been conquered.*' 

"A detailed analysis of such declassified material is provided by Nur Masalha in his book Expulsion of the Palestinians: The Concept of Transfer in Zionist Political Thought, 1882-1948."

Palestinian Refugees..


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Palestinian Refugees..[/URL]



These Palestinians, Georgie?  You also believe in the Easter Bunny?

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Arab American Publisher Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.


Myths of the Middle East

Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

"Yitzhak Rabin, the future Prime Minister and Noble Prize winner, wrote in his diary soon after Lydda&#8217;s and Ramla&#8217;s occupation:

    After attacking Lydda and then Ramla...What would they do with the 50,000 civilians living in the two cities...

"Not even Ben-Gurion could offer a solution...and during the discussion at operation headquarters, he [Ben-Gurion] remained silent, as was his habit in such situations. 

"Clearly, we could not leave hostile and armed populace in our rear, where it could endanger the supply route [to the troops who were] advancing eastward...Ben-Gurion would repeat the question: &#8220;What is to be done with the population?," waving his hand in a gesture which said: 'Drive them out!.' 

*"Driving out" is a term with a harsh ring... Psychologically, this was one of the most difficult actions we undertook.*"

Palestinian Refugees...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Palestinian Refugees...



These "Palestinian refugees," Clueless Georgie?  You also believe in Mother Goose?

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.


 
Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara... 


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Driving out" is a term with a harsh ring... Psychologically, this was one of the most difficult actions we undertook



Historian Benny Morris...


> *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.*
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 24, 2010)

"The 1948 Palestinian exodus from Lydda and Ramla began around 12 July 1948, when 50,00070,000 Palestinian residents fled or were expelled as Israeli troops moved into the towns. 

"Israel's military action occurred within the context of the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. 

"*Both towns, which had been Arab areas in Palestine, became predominantly Jewish areas in the new state of Israel, with Lydda becoming known as Lod."*

"Between 290450 Palestinians and around 10 Israeli soldiers were killed during the conquest of Lydda. 

"The death toll in Ramla is unknown, but presumed lower because it surrendered immediately.[2] 

"*Once the Israelis were in control, expulsion orders were issued by the Israel Defense Forces (IDF). Ramla's residents were bussed out*. 

"The people of Lydda were forced to walk 17 kilometers (10 miles) to Barfiliya in temperatures of 3035 °C (8695 °F), from where the Arab LegionJordan's British-led armyhelped them reach a refugee camp in Ramallah.[3] 

"The harsh conditions of the exodus, known as the *Lydda death march*, caused deaths among the refugees, with figures ranging from a few to 355, mostly from exhaustion and dehydration.

"*Eyewitnesses said people were killed by Israeli soldiers for refusing to part with their valuables*."

1948 - Wiki


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The 1948 Palestinian exodus from Lydda and Ramla began around 12 July 1948, when 50,00070,000 Palestinian residents fled or were expelled as Israeli troops moved into the towns.



This one is for you, Psycho Georgie...
Historian Benny Morris---


> The demonisation of Israel is largely based on lies - much as the demonisation of the Jews during the past 2,000 years has been based on lies. And there is a connection between the two.



Benny Morris...


> *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.*
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


I own you, Georgie.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The 1948 Palestinian exodus from Lydda and Ramla began around 12 July 1948, when 50,00070,000 Palestinian residents fled or were expelled as Israeli troops moved into the towns.
> ...





> ...two-thirds of them were displaced from one part of Palestine to another and not from their country... ~ Benny Morris



I thought you said that there was never a country called Palestine.


----------



## Jos (Oct 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Driving out" is a term with a harsh ring... Psychologically, this was one of the most difficult actions we undertook
> ...


That quote does not appear at the link you gave
Part of what does appear is


> Morris stresses the jihadi character of the two-stage Arab assault on the Jewish community in Palestine. Throughout, he examines the dialectic between the war's military and political developments and highlights the military impetus in the creation of the refugee problem, which was a by-product of the disintegration of Palestinian Arab society. The book thoroughly investigates the role of the Great PowersBritain, the United States, and the Soviet Unionin shaping the conflict and its tentative termination in 1949. Morris looks both at high politics and general staff decision-making processes and at the nitty-gritty of combat in the successive battles that resulted in the emergence of the State of Israel and the humiliation of the Arab world, a humiliation that underlies the continued Arab antagonism toward Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Ho-Say, remember when I ripped you a new asshole over your inability to substantiate quotes and bitch slapped you like a cheap ho?  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2883941-post26.html

Go back to soliciting gay sex on the internet, Ho-Say.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Driving out" is a term with a harsh ring... Psychologically, this was one of the most difficult actions we undertook
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> As Benny the pretend historian should know the Palestinians had the right to believe they would be able to return to THEIR homes under whatever circumstances, an Arab victory, they should have been allowed to return or a Jewish victory, they should be allowed to return.



These "Palestinians," shit-for-brains?  You're clueless, moron.

Zuheir Mohsen, former PLO Leader...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.


Myths of the Middle East

Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara.. 


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 25, 2010)

"Q:What do you think at bottom is the cause of the Arab-Israeli conflict?

"A: I would say that there is a territorial dispute between two peoples who claim the same patch of land. It is a very small patch of land, and so the idea of dividing it between the two is extremely problematic in the technical sense. But it is also a cultural-religious conflict between the Islamic East and the West.

"The Islamic Arab world sees Israelas it sees itselfas an offshoot and outpost of the West inin their viewa Muslim area and as an infidel, invasive presence. 

"Israel and Zionism are seen by the Islamic Arab world, and the wider Islamic world, as illegitimate. 

*"This, at root, is the cause of the ongoing conflict*. 

"Were they to accord it legitimacy, the problem in Palestine/Israel would be soluble. 

"At present, given this mindset, it isnt.

Interview with Benny Morris


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Q:What do you think at bottom is the cause of the Arab-Israeli conflict?



Cause of Arab-Israel conflict...

Quran 9:111...


> Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed.



Now, even you know, jackass.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Q:What do you think at bottom is the cause of the Arab-Israeli conflict?



Cause of Arab-Israeli conflict...

Sahih Bukhari, 4:52:177...


> The Day of Judgment will not have come until you fight with the Jews, and the stones and the trees behind which a Jew will be hiding will say: 'O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!



Now, even you know, dunce.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The Islamic Arab world sees Israel&#8212;as it sees itself&#8212;as an offshoot and outpost of the West in&#8212;in their view&#8212;a Muslim area and as an infidel, invasive presence.



Wrong.  

The Islamc world sees all non-Muslim countries as infidel states that must be converted to Islam, submit to Islam or be destroyed, in an effort to establish an Islamic caliphate.

Read, learn...

Islamic scholar Sheikh Maulana Maududi...


> Islam wishes to destroy all states and governments anywhere on the face of the earth which are opposed to the ideology and program of Islam regardless of the country or the nation which rules it. The purpose of Islam is to set up a state on the basis of its own ideology and program &#8230; the objective of Islamic jihad is to eliminate the rule of an un-Islamic system and establish instead an Islamic system of state rule. Islam does not intend to confine this revolution to a single state or a few countries; the aim of Islam is to bring about a universal revolution.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Mawdudi-Making-Islamic-Revivalism-Seyyed/dp/0195096959/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288053064&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Mawdudi and the Making of Islamic Revivalism (9780195096958): Seyyed Vali Reza Nasr: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## u2scram (Oct 26, 2010)

""The Islamc world sees all non-Muslim countries as infidel states that must be converted to Islam, submit to Islam or be destroyed, in an effort to establish an Islamic caliphate.""

thats the kind of paranoid, racist rubbish that the average double digit iq, teabagger lives by.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 26, 2010)

u2scram said:


> ""The Islamc world sees all non-Muslim countries as infidel states that must be converted to Islam, submit to Islam or be destroyed, in an effort to establish an Islamic caliphate.""
> 
> thats the kind of paranoid, racist rubbish that the average double digit iq, teabagger lives by.



You know less than zero about the subject matter, fool.

Eminent Islamic scholar Bernard Lewis...


> For most of the fourteen centuries of recorded Muslim history, jihad was most commonly interpreted to mean armed struggle for the defense or advancement of Muslim power. In Muslim tradition, the world is divided into two houses: the House of Islam (Dar al-Islam), in which Muslim governments rule and Muslim law prevails, and the House of War (Dar al-Harb), the rest of the world, still inhabited and, more important, ruled by infidels. The presumption is that the duty of jihad will continue, interrupted only by truces, until all the world either adopts the Muslim faith or submits to Muslim rule.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288130564&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


Now, you know, dumbass.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 26, 2010)

"Reminding us that 'in 1984, a picket line and refusal to unload cargo of a ship carrying South African cargo was a key event in mobilizing the anti-apartheid movement worldwide,' more than 500 activists (with some estimates of 1,000) blocked the unloading of an Israeli flagged ship yesterday in Oakland harbor.

"Answering a call from the Palestinian Trade Union Movement for 'dockworkers unions worldwide to block Israeli maritime trade in response to Israels massacre of humanitarian relief workers and activists aboard the Freedom Flotilla, until Israel complies with international law and ends its illegal blockade of Gaza, California activists picketed the berth of the Israeli ship."

Opposition to Gaza...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 26, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Reminding us that 'in 1984, a picket line and refusal to unload cargo of a ship carrying South African cargo was a key event in mobilizing the anti-apartheid movement worldwide,' more than 500 activists (with some estimates of 1,000) blocked the unloading of an Israeli flagged ship yesterday in Oakland harbor.
> 
> "Answering a call from the Palestinian Trade Union Movement for 'dockworkers unions worldwide to block Israeli maritime trade in response to Israels massacre of humanitarian relief workers and activists aboard the Freedom Flotilla, until Israel complies with international law and ends its illegal blockade of Gaza, California activists picketed the berth of the Israeli ship."
> 
> Opposition to Gaza...



UN: Hamas Stole Humanitarian Aid From Gazans...


> The United Nations Relief and Works Agency, which provides assistance to Palestinian refugees, said Wednesday that the Hamas police force in Gaza had seized aid supplies intended for the desperately needy from a distribution store in a Gaza refugee camp, signaling tensions between the agency and the Islamic rulers of the Palestinian enclave.
> 
> The UN agency said it condemned the Hamas action "in the strongest terms.


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/04/world/africa/04iht-mideast.4.19933553.html


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

"Not a day  quite literally  passes without a group of Knesset members tabling a new racist bill. 

"*The country is still divided by the amendment to the law of citizenship, which will compel applicants to swear allegiance to 'Israel as a Jewish and democratic state*'. 

"Now the ministers are discussing whether this will be demanded only of non-Jews (which doesnt sound nice) or of Jews, too  *as if this would change the racist content one bit.*"

Israel on the Verge...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Not a day  quite literally  passes without a group of Knesset members tabling a new racist bill.
> 
> "*The country is still divided by the amendment to the law of citizenship, which will compel applicants to swear allegiance to 'Israel as a Jewish and democratic state *


*

Clueless One, the United States requires an oath of allegiance for all immigrants wishing to become US citizens.  

Now, even you know.

8 C.F.R. Part 337 (2008)...

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."
*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

Nothing about allegiance to a Christian state.

How would Jews swear allegiance to a Jewish state with a Muslim majority?

Like the one in '48?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Nothing about allegiance to a Christian state.
> 
> How would Jews swear allegiance to a Jewish state with a Muslim majority?
> 
> Like the one in '48?



The constitution of Greece requires allegiance to the Greek Orthodox Church.

Your 60 Islamic states demand allegiance to Islam.

Run along, twit.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not Greek.
Or Muslim.

FLUSH yourself.

"Princeton'


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> I'm not Greek.
> Or Muslim.
> 
> FLUSH yourself.
> ...



You're from Planet Whacko.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

Better than Planet Hasbara


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Better than Planet Hasbara



Martin Luther King, Jr. was in the hasbara...


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.



"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Not a day  quite literally  passes without a group of Knesset members tabling a new racist bill.
> ...


*




			I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state,...
		
Click to expand...


What about all those Israelis who have dual citizenship? Do they renounce their allegiance to Israel? I think not.*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

The US permits dual citizenship, shit-for-brains.  Millions of American citizens are also citizens of Italy, Greece, France, Germany, Britain and other countries.*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

Al Nakba marks the most recent beginning of the Jewish State in the heart of the Middle East:

"Al-Nakba stands as a critical marker in the life of at least three generations of Palestinians since 1947-1948; and it will be indelible in the minds of future Palestinian generations. 

"It is, no doubt, a violent severance and interruption of the Palestinians from their past: from their familiarity with their daily surroundings, their immediate environment, and their natural connection with their milieu. 

"It is a process that led to the cleansing (i.e., killing and expulsion) of at least 86% of the indigenous Palestinian population that lived in the area that became Israel; and the erasure of at least 531 of their villages and towns, *with the explicit goal of creating an exclusive Jewish state in the same area."*

Khalil Nakhleh


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Al Nakba marks the most recent beginning of the Jewish State in the heart of the Middle East:



Wrong, again, Georgie.  You're severely uneducated.

Israel existed not once but twice in antiquity.  Archaeological evidence demonstrates Israel existed at least 3200 years ago.

Not one Arab country existed as a sovereign state prior to WW I.

The world community established Palestine as the Jewish homeland...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


Now, even you know, dunce.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "It is, no doubt, a violent severance and interruption of the Palestinians from their past: from their familiarity with their daily surroundings, their immediate environment, and their natural connection with their milieu.



Fakestinians LOL  

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc


Myths of the Middle East

Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Al Nakba marks the most recent beginning of the Jewish State in the heart of the Middle East:
> ...


Palestine Mandate.
1948.
1,220,000 Arab Muslims and Christians.
650,000 Jews
One person
One Vote

No Jewish State of Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Palestine is the Jewish homeland.  Arabia is the Muslim homeland.

Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House

Winston Churchill agreed... 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

"Avraham Stern and his followers announced that

    "The NMO, which is well-acquainted with the goodwill of the German Reich government and its authorities towards Zionist activity inside Germany and towards Zionist emigration plans, is of the opinion that:

"1. Common interests could exist between the establishment of a new order in Europe in conformity with the German concept, and the true national aspirations of the Jewish people as they are embodied by the NMO.

"2. Cooperation between the new Germany and a renewed folkish-national Hebraium would be possible and, 

"3. *The establishment of the historic Jewish state on a national and totalitarian basis, bound by a treaty with the German Reich, would be in the interest of a maintained and strengthened future German position of power in the Near East.*

Are you still swallowing for Bibi, Haver?

Lenni Brenner


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Avraham Stern and his followers announced that
> 
> "The NMO, which is well-acquainted with the goodwill of the German Reich government and its authorities towards Zionist activity inside Germany and towards Zionist emigration plans, is of the opinion that:
> 
> ...



Palestine is the Jewish homeland.  

Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House

Winston Churchill agreed... 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

Havers for Hitler?

What's the matter?

Stuck on suck?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Havers for Hitler?
> 
> What's the matter?
> 
> Stuck on suck?



IslamoNazis For Hitler, like jihadist ass licking scumbag Georgie.  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

*"Zionism convicts itself. On June 21, 1933, the German Zionist Federation sent a secret memorandum to the Nazis:*

    "Zionism has no illusions about the difficulty of the Jewish condition, which consists above all in an abnormal occupational pattern and in the fault of an intellectual and moral posture not rooted in one's own tradition. 

"Zionism recognized decades ago that as a result of the assimilationist trend, symptoms of deterioration were bound to appear, which it seeks to overcome by carrying out its challenge to transform Jewish life completely.

    "It is our opinion that an answer to the Jewish question truly satisfying to the national state can be brought about only with the collaboration of the Jewish movement that aims at a social, cultural and moral renewal of Jewry--indeed, that such a national renewal must first create the decisive social and spiritual premises for all solutions.

    "*Zionism believes that a rebirth of national life, such as is occurring in German life through adhesion to Christian and national values, must also take place in the Jewish national group. 
*
"For the Jew, too, origin, religion, community of fate and group consciousness must be of decisive significance in the shaping of his life. 

"This means that the *egotistic individualism* which arose in the liberal era must be overcome by public spiritedness and by willingness to accept responsibility."

Lenni Brenner

Ready to do your part for Israel's "National Renewal"


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *"Zionism convicts itself. On June 21, 1933, the German Zionist Federation sent a secret memorandum to the Nazis:*


*

George the Nazi was raised by Nazis. 

Martin Luther King, Jr...



			When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism. 

I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality. 

I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2002/01/21/ED115336*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 27, 2010)

Avraham and the Reich appreciate all you do.

Haver.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Avraham and the Reich appreciate all you do.
> 
> Haver.



You've been shredded, George.  Go to sleep with the Nazi scum who raised you.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

"Board of Deputies of British Jews: 'Pragmatic' Nazi-Zionist Collaboration was OK"

Feeling "pragmatic", Haver?

How many Jews did Zionism sacrifice for its "homeland"?

The Plot...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Board of Deputies of British Jews: 'Pragmatic' Nazi-Zionist Collaboration was OK"
> 
> Feeling "pragmatic", Haver?
> 
> How many Jews did Zionism sacrifice for its "homeland"?



You learned anti-Semitism from the losers who raised you?

Martin Luther King, Jr...


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.
> 
> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.


"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

? Edited by Intense.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Board of Deputies of British Jews: 'Pragmatic' Nazi-Zionist Collaboration was OK"
> 
> Feeling "pragmatic", Haver?
> 
> How many Jews did Zionism sacrifice for its "homeland"?



IslamoNazis Collaborated With Hitler, Like George the loser in life...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 28, 2010)

"Zionism, however, is an ideology, and its chronicles are to be examined with the same critical eye that readers should bring to the history of any political tendency.

"*Zionism is not now, nor was it ever, co-extensive with either Judaism or the Jewish people*. 

"The vast majority of Hitlers Jewish victims were not Zionists. 

"It is equally true, as readers are invited to see for themselves, t*hat the majority of the Jews of Poland, in particular, had repudiated Zionism on the eve of the Holocaust, that they abhored the politics of Menachem Begin*, in September 1939, one of the leaders of the self-styled 'Zionist-Revisionist' movement in the Polish capital. 

"As an anti-Zionist Jew, the author is inured to the charge that anti-Zionism is equivalent to anti-Semitism and 'Jewish self-hatred'.

Lenni Brenner...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Zionism, however, is an ideology, and its chronicles are to be examined with the same critical eye that readers should bring to the history of any political tendency.
> 
> "*Zionism is not now, nor was it ever, co-extensive with either Judaism or the Jewish people*


*

Denying Jews their right to self-determination, which is Zionism, constitutes anti-Semitism, based on US and EU guidelines.

Tsk tsk.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

Is Zionism...

"An ideology - Zionist ideology holds that the Jews are a people or nation like any other, and should gather together in a single homeland. 

"*Zionism was self-consciously the Jewish analogue of Italian and German national liberation movements of the nineteenth century*. 

"The term 'Zionism' was apparently coined in 1891 by the Austrian publicist Nathan Birnbaum, to describe the new ideology, but it was used retroactively to describe earlier efforts and ideas to return the Jews to their homeland for whatever reasons, and it is applied to Evangelical Christians who want people of the Jewish religion to return to Israel in order to hasten the second coming. 'Christian Zionism' is also used to describe any Christian support for Israel." 

Are you looking forward to the second coming?

Zionism and...


----------



## jillian (Oct 29, 2010)

gotta give you props, georgie... you're absolute proof that anti-israel propaganda has as its basis anti-semitism.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

jillian:

Do you believe this is accurate?

"*Zionism is not a religious movement, and Israel is not the state of the Jewish religion*. 

Would the State of Israel in its present incarnation exist without a Jewish majority of voters?

Can it be both democratic and Jewish in a part of the world that's overwhelmingly Muslim?

Zionism and ...


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> jillian:
> 
> Do you believe this is accurate?
> 
> ...



Open a history book, uneducated one.

Israel existed not once but twice in antiquity.  The Merneptah Stele demonstrates Israel existed at least 3200 years ago.

Not one Arab country today existed as a sovereign state before WW I.

Now, even you know, uneducated one.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

Same stupid shit, "Princeton"

1948 CE
1,220,000 Arab Muslims and Christians
650,000 Jews.
One person; one vote?

Try for originality if relevancy is beyond your pay grade.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Same stupid shit, "Princeton"
> 
> 1948 CE
> 1,220,000 Arab Muslims and Christians
> ...



The totalitarian Arab world does not conduct voting, uneducated one.

The Ottoman Turks who conquered Palestine for 400 years did not hold votes for the Arabs they ruled over.

Your posts are redeeming only for the vague entertainment value.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

What about the UN?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What about the UN?



The League of Nations unanimously voted Palestine as the Jewish homeland...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


Now, you know.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 29, 2010)

When did the US join the League of Nations?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> When did the US join the League of Nations?



The US Congress supported the League of Nations, confused one  

*The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED*


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

The League of Nations had nothing to do with Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The League of Nations had nothing to do with Israel.



Dummy, close down Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and Jordan, because the League of Nations established statehood for those countries.  

League of Nations Palestine Mandate eventuated in Israeli statehood...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country
> 
> The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the country under such political, administrative and economic conditions as will secure the establishment of the Jewish national home, as laid down in the preamble, and the development of self-governing institutions
> 
> ...



The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

> Dummy, close down Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and Jordan, because the League of Nations established statehood for those countries. ~ marc39



The League of Nations did not establish statehood for Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> > Dummy, close down Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and Jordan, because the League of Nations established statehood for those countries. ~ marc39
> 
> 
> 
> The League of Nations did not establish statehood for Israel.



Yes, it did.   You're severely uneducated.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > Dummy, close down Syria, Iraq, Lebanon and Jordan, because the League of Nations established statehood for those countries. ~ marc39
> ...



The League of Nations had nothing to do with Israel.

The Palestine Mandate had nothing to do with Israel.

The UN had nothing to do with Israel.

Israel was declared in Palestine by a bunch of foreigners who had no legal standing to do so.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Open a history book, dummy.

Arabs originated from Arabia.  Jews originated from Israel.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> During the first period in Islamic history [622 AD] when Islam was an Arab religion and the Caliphate an Arab Kingdom, *the term Arab came to be applied to those who spoke Arabic, were full members by descent of an Arab tribe, and who, either in person or through their ancestors, had originated in Arabia.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Arabs-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0192803107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288187880&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Arabs in History (9780192803108): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


Now, you know, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Allah says Israel is for the Jews.  Allah is most wise.

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"*WHAT IS APARTHEID*?

"Apartheid literally means separation.  It has its roots in the separation of people based on race in South Africa.  

"Since then, the application of the word has been made universal, with the adoption of the United Nations 'International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid'.

*THE CREATION OF ISRAEL*

"In order to understand the current situation in Israel/Palestine, it is necessary to examine the origins of the Israeli state in 1948.

"In that year, which is referred to in Palestine as the Nakba ('catastrophe'), thousands of Palestinians were expelled from their homeland to make way for the creation of Israel.  

"These refugees remain today the longest standing refugee population in the world.

"In 1954, Israeli education minister Ben-Zion Dinur proclaimed, *'In our country there is room only for the Jews. We shall say to the Arabs: Get out!  If they don&#8217;t agree, if they resist, we shall drive them out by force.'&#8221;*

Apartheid 101


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*WHAT IS APARTHEID*?
> 
> "Apartheid literally means separation.  It has its roots in the separation of people based on race in South Africa.



george, you don't even know what apartheid is.  You're severely uneducated.

Apartheid was the discrimination of S. Africa's own Black population which was legislated into official policy by denying Blacks the vote.

Pallies are not Israeli citizens.

All Israeli citizens are constitutionally guaranteed equal rights, supported by the Supreme Court, including the right to vote.

Arabic is a national language in Israel.  
There are Arabic street signs in Israel.

25% of Hebrew University's student body is Arab.
There are Arab members of the government and the Israeli military.
There is an Arab Supreme Court justice.
Arabs own land in Israel.
Arabs own businesses in Israel.
Arabs have their own media in Israel

Civil rights activist Malcolm Hedding, who fought apartheid in S. Africa, lives in Israel, today, where he extols the equality and freedom in Israel.


> Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance &#8211; not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was &#8220;dumbed down&#8221; for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately &#8220;dumbed down&#8221; Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*WHAT IS APARTHEID*?



The Arab shitholes are apartheid, clueless one.

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades?
> 
> Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Abu Toameh, Khaled - News - US News and World Report


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jroc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX9T4JODRyM



Fakestinians didn't have a flag, because, they never had a country in history, so, they stole the Jordanian flag, dropped the star and made it a Fakestinian flag.

Everything about the Fakestinians is fake, even their flag.

Jordanian flag...
http://www.jordanbkk.com/image/jordan-flag.gif

Fakestinian flag...
http://www.topnews.in/files/palestinian-flag.jpg

Mother Goose is less a fiction than the Fakestinians.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"...What really happened was that the Zionist movement, from the beginning, *looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the indigenous Arab population so that Israel could be a wholly Jewish state,* or as much as was possible.

"Land bought by the *Jewish National Fund* was held in the name of the Jewish people and could never be sold or even leased back to Arabs (a situation which continues to the present).

"The Arab community, as it became increasingly aware of the Zionists intentions, strenuously opposed further Jewish immigration and land buying because it posed a real and imminent danger to *the very existence of Arab society in Palestine*. 

"Because of this opposition, the entire Zionist project never could have been realized without the military backing of the British. 

"*The vast majority of the population of Palestine, by the way, had been Arabic since the seventh century A.D. (over 1200 years).*

"In short, Zionism was based on a faulty, colonialist world-view that the rights of the indigenous inhabitants didnt matter. 

"*The Arabs opposition to Zionism wasnt based on anti-Semitism but rather on a totally reasonable fear of the dispossession of their people.*

Origin


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "...What really happened was that the Zionist movement, from the beginning, *looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the indigenous Arab population so that Israel could be a wholly Jewish state, or as much as was possible.
> 
> ifamericansknew.org*


*

Bogus website.  This is why you're severely uneducated.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...



Between 1947 and 1949 a large part of the Arab inhabitants of the territories included in the new state of Israel left their homes and took refuge on the West Bank, in the Gaza Strip, and in the neighboring countries. 

The Israelis claim that they left at the instigation of their own leaders, who told them to go so as not to interfere with the movements of troops, and promised them that they would return in the wake of the triumphant Arab armies very shortly. The Arabs maintain that they were driven out by the Israelis. Both arguments are true; both are false. Some were undoubtedly told to go by their own leaders; some, notably in the strategically vital corridor between Jerusalem and the coast, were ordered to leave by the advancing Israeli troops. 

The great majority [of Arabs], like countless millions of refugees elsewhere, left their homes amid the confusion and panic of invasion and war&#8212;one more unhappy part of the vast movement of populations which occurred in the aftermath of World War II. As the Poles fled from the eastern areas seized by the Russians, as the Germans fled from East German territories annexed by the Poles, as millions of Muslims and Hindus fled from India to Pakistan and from Pakistan to India, so too did great numbers of Arabs flee from Palestine to the neighboring Arab states while large numbers of Jews, most of them previously unaffected by Zionist ideology, fled from the tensions which had arisen in the Arab states to the relative safety of Israel. 

At the time it was hoped that this problem would be resolved, like the refugee problems in Eastern Europe and in the Indian subcontinent, and that the Arab refugees would be partly resettled in the Arab countries, partly returned to their homes. This did not happen, and with the exception of Jordan, the Arab governments made a point of not according citizenship to the refugees and of opposing their resettlement.

Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288442131&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]*


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"...What really happened was that the Zionist movement, from the beginning, looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the indigenous Arab population so that Israel could be a wholly Jewish state, or as much as was possible._



It is the Palestine® - Israeli conflict, the origin of which is the desire of the largely immigrant bunch of the neighbourhood arabs, who were drawn in by the joovish development projects, to grab what wasn't theirs. To cover such an unpleasant fact the palestinian® mythology was compiled, at the center of which lies a fairy-tale about the "indigenous palestinian people"®.
Quoting "ifamericansknew" and other palestinian® pornsites is obscene and bad manners too.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> The vast majority of the population of Palestine, by the way, had been Arabic since the seventh century A.D. (over 1200 years).



Re-inventing history?

Jews lived in "Palestine" 2000 years before Arabs, who originated from Arabia in 636 AD.

The Merneptah Stele shows Jews lived in "Palestine" at least since 1300 BCE.  

Furthermore, the correct historical geographical description of the land is Judea or Canaan, not Palestine, which was a Roman invention when they renamed Judea "Palestina" after the Philistines, who were Greek, not Aegean.

Arabs don't even recognize "Palestine," it was always southern Syria.

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis edifies further...



> The word Palestine comes from "Philistine" and originally denoted the coastal region north and south of Gaza [not the land now known as Israel] which was occupied and settled by the Philistine invaders from across the sea [who were Aegean, not Arab or Jewish
> 
> *Palestine was sometimes extended to include territories further east but was not usually applied to Judaea [Israel, today] , which in Roman times was still officially and commonly known by that name.*
> 
> *It would seem that the name Judaea was abolished at the same time as Jerusalem and the country renamed Palestina or Syria-Palestina with the same intention to obliterate its historic Jewish identity.*


 



> *After the Ottoman conquest in 1516-17...Palestine was no longer used by Muslims, for whom it had never meant more than an administrative sub-district [of Syria and Lebanon], and it had been forgotten even in that limited sense.  In the final phase of this rule before the British conquest, Palestine was part of Beirut.   The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate*.


 


> *For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288442131&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Oct 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jews lived in "Palestine" 2000 years before Arabs, who originated from Arabia in 636 AD.



And you know for a fact that the people who are todays Palestinians are not decended from the original Jews of Biblical times, who adopted Arabic culture and Islam during the Arabic reign over the region?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jews lived in "Palestine" 2000 years before Arabs, who originated from Arabia in 636 AD.
> ...



Monkey Boy, stop inventing bullshit, your only skill.  

Pallies are merely Arabs who originated from Arabia.  They didn't even call themselves Pallies until 1967.  

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> During the first period in Islamic history [622 AD] when Islam was an Arab religion and the Caliphate an Arab Kingdom, *the term Arab came to be applied to those who spoke Arabic, were full members by descent of an Arab tribe, and who, either in person or through their ancestors, had originated in Arabia.*





> *The word Palestine comes from "Philistine" and originally denoted the coastal region north and south of Gaza [not the land now known as Israel] which was occupied and settled by the Philistine invaders from across the sea [who were Aegean, not Arab or Jewish*



*



			Palestine was sometimes extended to include territories further east but was not usually applied to Judaea [Israel, today] , which in Roman times was still officially and commonly known by that name.
		
Click to expand...


*


> It would seem that the name Judaea was abolished at the same time as Jerusalem and the country renamed Palestina or Syria-Palestina with the same intention to obliterate its historic Jewish identity.


 


> *After the Ottoman conquest in 1516-17...Palestine was no longer used by Muslims, for whom it had never meant more than an administrative sub-district [of Syria and Lebanon], and it had been forgotten even in that limited sense.  In the final phase of this rule before the British conquest, Palestine was part of Beirut.   The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate*.


 


> *For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288442131&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"...What really happened was that the Zionist movement, from the beginning, looked forward to a practically complete dispossession of the indigenous Arab population so that Israel could be a wholly Jewish state, or as much as was possible._
> ...


&#8220;Professor Erich Fromm, a noted Jewish writer and thinker, [stated]...&#8217;*In general international law, the principle holds true that no citizen loses his property or his rights of citizenship; and the citizenship right is de facto a right to which the Arabs in Israel have much more legitimacy than the Jews. *

"Just because the Arabs fled? 

"*Since when is that punishable by confiscation of property, and by being barred from returning to the land on which a people&#8217;s forefathers have lived for generations?* 

"Thus, the claim of the Jews to the land of Israel cannot be a realistic claim. 

*"If all nations would suddenly claim territory in which their forefathers had lived two thousand years ago, this world would be a madhouse...*

"I believe that, politically speaking, there is only one solution for Israel, namely, the unilateral acknowledgment of the obligation of the State towards the Arabs &#8212; not to use it as a bargaining point, but to acknowledge the complete moral obligation of the Israeli State to its former inhabitants of Palestine&#8217;..."

Are you also smarter than Erich Fromm?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> _And you know for a fact that the people who are todays Palestinians are not decended from the original Jews of Biblical times, who adopted Arabic culture and Islam during the Arabic reign over the region?_


Of course! As Winnie, who, of course, knew his arabs inside out, put it: "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population."


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Bogus website.  

"Palestine" was under Ottoman Turkish, not Arab, sovereignty for 400 years.  Arabs leased land from the Sultanate.  

Thus, Arabs are merely renters and renters have no property rights.

The Ottomans relinquished sovereignty over the Middle East after collapse of the Empire in WW I and the San Remo Resolution signed by the Allies transferred sovereignty over Palestine to the Jews.

Yes, I'm smarter.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

Renters have Human Rights.

Renters have voting rights.

Whether Arabs leased or owned their land is irrelevant since between the 7th and 20th Centuries CE Arabs were an overwhelming majority of the land that became Mandate Palestine.

The year that the Jewish State of Israel came into existence saw 1,220,000 Arab Muslims and Christians living in Mandate Palestine alongside 650,000 Jews.

One person, one vote?

Smart enough to do that math?

Too racist to bother?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Renters have Human Rights.
> 
> Renters have voting rights.
> 
> ...



Untrue.  No reliable census figures were recorded by the Ottomans or the British.

Your figures are bogus.

Jews are the most wonderful people in the world and Arabs the most wretched.  The ratio of 1 Jewish state to 30 Arab states should be reversed.

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 


> Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world


 


> The coming into being of a Jewish state in Palestine is an event in world history to be viewed in the perspective, not of a generation or a century, but in the perspective of a thousand, two thousand or even three thousand years" "This is an event in world history


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]



Alexis de Toqueville...


> Istudied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

More wonderful Jews...

&#8220;There is no such thing as a Palestinian people... It is not as if we came and threw them out and took their country. 

"*They didn&#8217;t exist.*'

    - Golda Meir statement to the Sunday Times, 15 June, 1969.

"The Israeli newspaper Yediot Aharonot interviewing Israeli foreign Minister Shimon Peres (Oct. 5, 2001): 

"Y.A.: 'I was wondering, would [the Palestinian] dreams about Jaffa and Haifa suddenly disappear?' 

"*Peres: 'On this issue I recommend to kill and annihilate.*'

Quick!
Make up some hasbara statistics showing a Jew majority in 1948
Palestine Mandate.

Palestinian Refugees


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> More wonderful Jews...
> 
> &#8220;There is no such thing as a Palestinian people... It is not as if we came and threw them out and took their country.
> 
> ...


*

PLO leader Zuheir Mohsen was an Arab 



			The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
		
Click to expand...

Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Journalist Joe Farah is an Arab-American...



			There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass. 

Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.
		
Click to expand...

Myths of the Middle East


Azmi Bishara is an Arab...



			&#8220;Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.
		
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"The estimated population of Palestine in 1893, under the Ottoman Empire, was 469,000 (98%) Arabs, composed of a mixture of Muslims and Christians, and 10,000 (2%) Jews. 

"In 1897, the population of Arabs was 563,000 and of Jews was 21,500, slightly shifting the population proportions to 96% and 4% respectively. 

"In 1912, the estimated population of Palestine was 525,000 (93%) Arabs and 40,000 (6%) Jews. 

"By 1920, the population of Arabs was 542,000 (90%) and of Jews was 61,000 (10%).3 

"Thus, in 23 years, only a small number of European Jews had chosen to come live in Palestine.

"Things changed dramatically in the 1920s. Following World War I, the victorious British took Palestine over from the Ottomans and at *the urging of British Zionists, proceeded to fulfill their 100-year-old program to bring Jews to create a colony for British interests*. 

"In the 16 years after 1920, Jewish immigrants flooded into Palestine, and by 1936, 385,400 Jews (27.8% of the population) were living among 983,200 Arabs.4 

"*Thus, in approximately one generation (40 years), the population of Jews in Palestine increased from 2% to 28% due to the synergy of the Zionist program and anti-Jewish actions in Europe."*Palestinian Refugees Right to Return and Repatriation


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The estimated population of Palestine in 1893, under the Ottoman Empire, was 469,000 (98%) Arabs, composed of a mixture of Muslims and Christians, and 10,000 (2%) Jews.



Problem is, there was no Palestine.  The correct geographic name of the land was Judea, as in Jewish.

Arabs did not recognize Palestine.

Thus, you made it all up.  

Palestine was invented by the Romans when they renamed Judea "Palaestina" after the Philistines," who were Greek, not Arab.

Maybe, the Pallies can change their bogus story to really being Greek and claim Greece as their homeland.  

Eminent Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> *The word Palestine comes from "Philistine" and originally denoted the coastal region north and south of Gaza [not the land now known as Israel] which was occupied and settled by the Philistine invaders from across the sea [who were Aegean, not Arab or Jewish*





> *Palestine was sometimes extended to include territories further east but was not usually applied to Judaea [Israel, today] , which in Roman times was still officially and commonly known by that name.*
> 
> *It would seem that the name Judaea was abolished at the same time as Jerusalem and the country renamed Palestina or Syria-Palestina with the same intention to obliterate its historic Jewish identity.*





> *After the Ottoman conquest in 1516-17...Palestine was no longer used by Muslims, for whom it had never meant more than an administrative sub-district [of Syria and Lebanon], and it had been forgotten even in that limited sense.  In the final phase of this rule before the British conquest, Palestine was part of Beirut.   The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate*.





> *For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0684832801/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288442131&sr=8-5]Amazon.com: The Middle East (9780684832807): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The estimated population of Palestine in 1893, under the Ottoman Empire, was 469,000 (98%) Arabs, composed of a mixture of Muslims and Christians, and 10,000 (2%) Jews.
> ...



And besides that, what difference does it make?


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

Problem is...

"The British Mandate for Palestine, also known as the Palestine Mandate and the British Mandate of Palestine, was a legal commission for the administration of *Palestine*, the draft of which was formally confirmed by the Council of the League of Nations on 24 July 1922 and which came into effect on 26 September 1923.[1] 

"The document was based on the principles contained in Article 22 of the draft Covenant of the League of Nations and the San Remo Resolution of 25 April 1920 by the principal Allied and associated powers after the First World War.[1] The mandate formalised British rule in the Southern part of Ottoman Syria from 1923&#8211;1948. 

"With the League of Nations' consent on 16 September 1922, the UK divided the Mandate territory into two administrative areas, *Palestine*, under direct British rule, and autonomous Transjordan,..." 

Get it yet, "Princeton"?

The British Mandate for *Palestine* aka the *Palestine* Mandate aka the British Mandate of *Palestine* was a legal commission for the administration of *Palestine*.

Thus you still full of wonderful shit AND more stupid than dirt.

British Mandate for Palestine - Wiki


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Problem is...
> 
> "The British Mandate for Palestine, also known as the Palestine Mandate



Georgie, don't bullshit because I formally studied the subject matter.

You, OTOH, know less than zero about the subject matter.  This is why I rip you so many new assholes.

The British Mandate and Palestine Mandate are two entirely separate entities.

The Palestine Mandate is the document ratified by the League of Nations establishing Palestine as the Jewish homeland.

The British Mandate was the British government's implementation of the Palestine Mandate in establishing the legal and political framework for the Jewish homeland.

The British Mandate was terminated and resp. for "Palestine" transferred to the UN.

The Palestine Mandate has not been terminated, protected by the UN Charter.

Now, you know.  How does your new asshole feel?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

What does the word "Palestine" refer to in the two different mandates?

If you expect any expert consideration, find some links that don't include "Add to Cart"

Until your last post, you haven't shown anything that would qualify you as an authority on the Middle East.

Although you certainly qualify as the biggest asshole.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What does the word "Palestine" refer to in the two different mandates?



There is only one Palestine Mandate.   Open a book, for once in your life.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What does the word "Palestine" refer to in the two different mandates?
> 
> If you expect any expert consideration, find some links that don't include "Add to Cart"
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

*Zionism as social Darwinism*...

"What was needed was a popular Zionist version of the social-Darwinism which had swept the bourgeois intellectual world in the wake of Europe&#8217;s imperial conquests in Africa and the East.

"The Zionist version of this notion was developed by the Austrian anthropologist Ignatz Zollschan. To him the secret value of Judaism was that it had, albeit inadvertently, worked to produce a wonder of wonders:

    "a nation of pure blood, not tainted by diseases of excess or immorality, of a highly developed sense of family purity, and of deeply rooted virtuous habits would develop an exceptional intellectual activity. 

"*Furthermore, the prohibition against mixed marriage* provided that these highest ethnical treasures should not be lost, through the admixture of less carefully bred races ... there resulted that natural selection which has no parallel in the history of the human race ... 

"If a race that is so highly gifted were to have the opportunity of again developing its original power, nothing could equal it as far as cultural value is concerned."

What cultural value do you find in Apartheid?

Zionism is


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *Zionism as social Darwinism*


*

Ardent Zionist Martin Luther King, Jr. was highly evolved.  Nazi kook George, not so much.

MLK, Jr...



			When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism. 

I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality. 

I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.
		
Click to expand...

"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel*


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *What cultural value do you find in Apartheid?*


*

All Israeli citizens are constitutionaly guaranteed democracy, freedom, equal rights and civil liberties.

Apartheid Arab countries, not so much.

What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh 



			How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? 

Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.   Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians? 

The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre? 

And where was the United Nations when Kuwait and several Gulf countries expelled more than 400,000 Palestinians in one week? The exodus took place in March 1991, after Kuwait was liberated from Iraqi occupation. Ironically, the first week of March is being celebrated on university campuses as Israel Apartheid Week with no reference to the mass expulsion of Palestinians from the Gulf.  Although there are more than 400,000 Palestinians living in Lebanon in twelve refugee camps -- which human rights organizations and Palestinians say have the worst living conditions of all the refugee camps in the Middle East -- as in most of the Arab countries, these Palestinians have been assigned the status of "foreigners," a fact which has deprived them of health care, social services, property ownership and education.
		
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288456590&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]*


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

The sort of bigotry Israel repeatedly inflicts on those living in the occupied territories.

How much would MLK have in common with Bibi?

About as much as FW???


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> The sort of bigotry Israel repeatedly inflicts on those living in the occupied territories.



Israel occupies...Israel.    Arab trash illegally occupy Israel.

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"Benny Morris published three books detailing the reasons for the Israeli &#8260; Palestinian conflict and the core issue the displacement of the Palestinians played in creating the present state of Israel8:

    * Israel&#8217;s Border Wars, 1949-1956: Arab Infiltration, Israeli Retaliation and the Countdown to the Suez War (1993)
    * The Birth of the Palestinian Refugee Problem, 1947-1948 (1987)
    * Jews and Arabs in Palestine &#8260; Israel, 1936-1956 (2000)

"Based on declassified and newly opened archives from Israeli government and military sources, these books *detail the removal of many Palestinians villages to create room for the Jewish State and its intent to import millions of Jews*.

"According to Morris and other Israeli historians, the reasons Palestinians left these localities were: 

   1. *Expulsion by Zionist &#8260; Jewish forces -* 122 localities
   2. Military assault by Zionist &#8260; Jewish forces - 270 localities
   3. Fear of Zionist &#8260; Jewish attack, or of being caught in the fighting, influence of the fall of neighboring town, and psychological warfare - 12 localities
   4. Abandonment on Arab orders - 6 localities
   5. Unknown - 34 localities

"213 Palestinian villages and towns (population 413,794, 52% of the refugees) were 'cleansed' while under the 'protection' of the British mandate; *that is before the start of the Arab-Israeli war on May 15, 1948*. 

"264 localities with 339,272 inhabitants (42%) were vacated during 1948 War. 

"After signing the Armistice Agreements, 54 localities were ethnically cleansed (52,001 people or 6% of refugees)."

Maybe you should worry more about Zionist trash and less about Arabs?

Palestinian


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Benny Morris published three books detailing the reasons for the Israeli &#8260; Palestinian conflict and the core issue the displacement of the Palestinians played in creating the present state of Israel8:



Benny Morris wrote about you, psycho...


> Israel-haters are fond of citing - and more often, mis-citing - my work in support of their arguments.   The demonisation of Israel is largely based on lies - much as the demonisation of the Jews during the past 2,000 years has been based on lies. And there is a connection between the two.



Benny Morris criticizes Arabs for going to war with the Jews in an effort to destroy them.


> *The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.*
> 
> ...



1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nakuOWRDVlI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nakuOWRDVlI[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jroc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nakuOWRDVlI



Judging by the stench Pallie trash give off, they desperately need some ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lHjeCGI9X4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lHjeCGI9X4[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 30, 2010)

"Given the damage that has been done to the Palestinian people, Israel&#8217;s moral obligation is to make whatever amends possible. 

"Among these should be assisting the creation of a sovereign Palestinian state in the entire West Bank and Gaza with its capital in East Jerusalem. 

"Israel should not object to this state and, in addition, should help with its foundation via generous reparations.

"Besides being the right thing to do, this would stop the sporadic acts of violence against Israel, as the Palestinians&#8217; legitimate desire for their own state would be realized. 

"*Moreover, all laws that discriminate against non-Jews living in Israel should be repealed.* 

"All citizens should enjoy full and equal rights, as should any Palestinians who wish to return to their ancestral homeland. "These refugees should, as a matter of principle, be compensated for their lost homes and land."

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/download/origin_booklet.pdf


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Given the damage that has been done to the Palestinian people, Israels moral obligation is to make whatever amends possible.



Palestinians = Fakestinians.  You also believe in the Tooth Fairy, little boy?  

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Given the damage that has been done to the Palestinian people, Israels moral obligation is to make whatever amends possible.
> 
> "Among these should be assisting the creation of a sovereign Palestinian state in the entire West Bank and Gaza with its capital in East Jerusalem.



Arabs are scum, excrement, thieves and terrorists not worthy of a state, let alone 30.

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 


> Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world


 


> The coming into being of a Jewish state in Palestine is an event in world history to be viewed in the perspective, not of a generation or a century, but in the perspective of a thousand, two thousand or even three thousand years" "This is an event in world history


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]



Alexis de Toqueville...


> Istudied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Given the damage that has been done to the Palestinian people, Israels moral obligation is to make whatever amends possible.
> ...



Churchill was a racist pig. Why do you keep bringing him up?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 31, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Churchill was a racist pig. Why do you keep bringing him up?_


Racists, calling others racists. Very funny.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

Looked in any mirrors lately?

"Nationalism and racism

"Nation states are components of a nationalist world order, and nationalism is the ideology or movement that promotes that world order. 

"The present world order is composed of permanent states. With one exception, the Vatican, they are formed by trans-generational communities - nations. 

"Together these states hold all inhabitable territory, as contiguous national territories: a planet of nations. 

"All nationalists hold certain core beliefs about this world order, about the nation itself and about the nation state. 

"*Some of these core beliefs are clearly racist*. 

"Others - such as the belief that nation states should be transgenerational - are not racist in themselves, but lead almost inevitably to racist policies by the states. 

"*All modern nation states are founded on certain racist principles, which derive directly from nationalist ideology.* 

"The multi-ethnic empires, the traditional target of European nationalist resentment, did not always apply such principles."


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Looked in any mirrors lately?_


When I'm being called names, we will know we've run out of arguments completely, won't we? And, bth, I don't look like a "georgephillip", of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Looked in any mirrors lately?
> 
> "Nation states are components of a nationalist world order, and nationalism is the ideology or movement that promotes that world order.
> 
> ...



Is it any wonder Georgie the psycho has no reputational points?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Looked in any mirrors lately?_
> ...


"*Origins and definition of Zionism*

"*The racist characteristics of nationalism can be found in the Zionist ideology and in the State of Israel, a nation state*. 

"The word Zionism is used today for the foundational ideology of the Israeli nation state - the claims by which it justifies its existence.

"However Zionism as a nationalist movement is older than that state: past and present Zionism do not always coincide.

"Zionism is a diaspora nationalism of the Jewish people. In a diaspora nationalism, most members of the national group are not resident on the claimed national territory, and the nation state can only be achieved by 'return' migration. 

"Zionism is an unusual nationalism: it is largely the creation of a single individual, Theodor Herzl. He was the first to make a public claim to a Jewish State, and promoted that idea in Europe. 

"His work reflected the general climate of nationalist revival movements in eastern Europe at the time, especially in the Austro-Hungarian empire. 

"It was almost inevitable, that a Jewish movement would identify Jews as 'a people' when all around them Germans, Poles, Czechs, Slovaks, Ruthenians, Slovenes, Croats, Serbs, and Hungarians were doing the same. 

"The other historically possible options - a purely religious revival movement, and an emancipation movement - were side-tracked."

Zionism = Racism


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Zionism = Racism[/URL]



Martin Luther King, Jr....


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.
> 
> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> I solemnly pledge to do my utmost to uphold the fair name of the Jews -- because bigotry in any form is an affront to us all.



"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

"*Zionism in the State of Israel*

"When the State of Israel came into existence, it included a mainly Arab minority, now about one million people. Historically Zionism has never recognised any 'national minority' within the nation, the status of (for instance) the Frisians within the modern Dutch nation. 

"*For Zionists, the Jewish people is the Jewish nation*: Zionism is a mono-ethnic nationalism comparable to Irish nationalism. The present State of Israel generally has the constitutional structure of a secular nation state. 

"It has conceded citizenship to the 'Israeli Arabs', although many will identify themselves as 'Palestinians'. 

"However there is no tradition in Zionism which sees this group ('Arabs' or 'Palestinians') as a constituent minority of the Jewish people. 

"*Although many Zionists claimed the territory where Yasir Arafat lived, no Zionist ever saw him as a Jew."*

Zionism = Racism


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "
> 
> [URL="http://web.inter.nl.net/users/Paul.Treanor/]



Bogus website.  This is why you're severely uneducated and have not one reputational point.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 31, 2010)

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades?
> 
> Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon. Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288456590&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 31, 2010)

More of the same boilerplate?

No imagination?


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Zionism in the State of Israel*
> 
> "When the State of Israel came into existence, it included a mainly Arab minority, now about one million people. Historically Zionism has never recognised any 'national minority' within the nation, the status of (for instance) the Frisians within the modern Dutch nation.
> 
> ...








Want an aborted baby with that?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

"For Zionists, the Jewish people is the Jewish nation?"

Do you agree?

If so, what does that imply for millions on non-Jews living under the laws imposed by the Jewish nation?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "For Zionists, the Jewish people is the Jewish nation?"
> 
> Do you agree?
> 
> If so, what does that imply for millions on non-Jews living under the laws imposed by the Jewish nation?



Just like Americans live under the laws imposed by the American nation.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

Americans of all religions are entitled to a vote.

That is not the case for Palestinians existing under Israeli law in Area C and Gaza?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Americans of all religions are entitled to a vote.
> 
> That is not the case for Palestinians existing under Israeli law in Area C and Gaza?



No Arab countries allow the vote.  They are autocracies.

Arabs have never recognized "Palestine"  The land was part of Syria.

Can't have Palestinians if there is no Palestine. 

You're severely uneducated.  You have no reputational points.

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 1, 2010)

If Israel was an authentic democracy all those living under her laws would have a vote.

But then there would be no Jewish homeland in the middle of all that Arab oil.

And shit like you would sol.

Right?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> If Israel was an authentic democracy all those living under her laws would have a vote.



All Israeli citizens have the vote.

You have no reputational points.

Civil rights leader Malcolm Hedding, who fought apartheid in South Africa and who lives in Israel, where he extols Israel's equal rights, freedom and civil liberties...


> The truth is the apartheid accusation is just another smoke screen in the war against Israel. I should know because I grew up in the dark apartheid era in South Africa and stood against it to my peril.
> 
> *Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> ...


 Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> They didn't even call themselves Pallies until 1967.



And they are entitled to call themselves whatever they like, if you call yourself a zionist and behave like a NAZI, that is your perogative. 

Murc you are the biggest moron on this site or probably the internet, congratulations


----------



## Tank (Nov 3, 2010)

The need for apartide is because the lowlife cultures of the world won't leave the others alone.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't even call themselves Pallies until 1967.
> ...



If I change my name to John Doe does that mean I no longer own my car?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



If you don't have title to the car, you do't own the car.

Similarly, the Ottoman Turks, not Arabs, had title to Palestine and the rest of the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't even call themselves Pallies until 1967.
> ...



Monkey Brain, Jews are Palestinians, not Arabs.

The Romans renamed Judea "Palestine," where Jews lived, 500 years before Arabs and Muslims invaded.

So, Palestinians are in their rightful Jewish homeland in Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"As far back as 1961, Hendrik Verwoerd, the South African prime minister and architect of the 'grand apartheid' vision of the bantustans, saw a parallel. 

"'*The Jews took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. Israel, like South Africa, is an apartheid state,' he said.* 

Worlds apart


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> And they are entitled to call themselves whatever they like, if you call yourself a zionist and behave like a NAZI, that is your perogative.



And, if you compare Zionists with Nazis, you're an anti-Semite, Monkey Brain.  Go eat a banana.

US Department of State
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

Anti-Semitism is one of the oldest forms of malicious intolerance and violates the precepts of human dignity and equality that are fundamental to a free and peaceful society.
History has shown that wherever anti-Semitism has gone unchecked, the persecution of others has been present or not far behind.

Defeating anti-Semitism must be a cause of great importance not only for Jews, but for all people who value humanity and justice and want to live in a more tolerant, peaceful world. Together, we must continue our efforts to monitor and combat anti-Semitism in all of its forms wherever and whenever it occurs.

Forms of Anti-Semitism

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination. 
Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis. 
Contemporary Global Anti-Semitism:A Report Provided to the United States Congress

EUMC...
Examples of the ways in which antiSemitism manifests itself with regard to the state of Israel, drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis

Denying the Jewish people their right to self-determination, eg, by claiming that the existence of a state of Israel is a racist endeavor.

FRA - European Union Agency for Fundamental Rights


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "As far back as 1961, Hendrik Verwoerd, the South African prime minister and architect of the 'grand apartheid' vision of the bantustans, saw a parallel.
> 
> "'*The Jews took Israel from the Arabs after the Arabs had lived there for a thousand years. Israel, like South Africa, is an apartheid state,' he said.
> 
> Worlds apart*


*

Winston Churchill, who lived in Palestine and who received a Nobel Prize for historical literature, knew better...



			Winston Churchill ..: 
 The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it
		
Click to expand...





			We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.
		
Click to expand...

 



			Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world
		
Click to expand...

 



			The coming into being of a Jewish state in Palestine is an event in world history to be viewed in the perspective, not of a generation or a century, but in the perspective of a thousand, two thousand or even three thousand years" "This is an event in world history
		
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Israel-History-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0688123635/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288397424&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]



Winston Churchill...




			How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. 

The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live. 

A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men. 

Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it. 

No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
		
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]






[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Apartheid was an extension of the colonial project to dispossess people of their land," said the Jewish South African cabinet minister and former ANC guerrilla, Ronnie Kasrils, on a visit to Jerusalem. 

*"That is exactly what has happened in Israel and the occupied territories; the use of force and the law to take the land."* 

"That is what apartheid and Israel have in common."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Apartheid was an extension of the colonial project to dispossess people of their land," said the Jewish South African cabinet minister and former ANC guerrilla, Ronnie Kasrils, on a visit to Jerusalem.



Reverend Malcolm Hedding, who fought apartheid in South Africa and who, today, lives in Israel where he extols the freedom and equality of Israelis...


> Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately dumbed down Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



The continuity of the Palestinian roots in the land in fact goes back to antiquity. Absorbing or outlasting various conquerors, Palestinians tenaciously tended their ancestral farmlands, whether as freeholders or as tenants and mortgagees, and by the end of World War 11, mostly as unfettered freeholders again. In his study of the history of landholdings in Palestine, Abraham Granott, formerly Managing Director of the Jewish National Fund, admits:

"When the kingdom of Byzantium was subjugated by the Arabs, practically the whole of the land belonged to the big proprietors, the Emperor, the municipal authorities, and religious bodies, as churches and so on, while the soil was cultivated by the former owners who had remained on their plots as tenants after the land had passed into the hands of large owners."(1)

Thus the Palestinian farmers expelled by the Zionists in 1948 were the lineal descendants of the most ancient owners of the land. The Palestinian Arabs are the indigenous population of Palestine, the descendants of the Philistines and of all the Semitic peoples who have lived in Palestine since the time of the Canaanites. Successive waves of newcomers, such as Philistines from Crete, Semites from Iraq, Romans, Greeks and Arabs came and intermarried with the native stock.

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem

Under the Palestine Mandate the British did not take ownership away from the Palestinians.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



BOGUS website.  Palestine was invented by the Romans and resurrected by the British 1500 years later.  Palestine is not referenced in any ancient historical records nor in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible or even in the Quran.   

Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formaly abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-People-Events-Middle/dp/0812695186/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288144935&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Islam in History: Ideas, People, and Events in the Middle East (9780812695182): Bernard Lewis: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So? A rose by any other name...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So, you're pitifully clueless about the subject matter.   I suspect the mental illness has something to do with it


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



When you are losing, call names.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You just make this bullshit up as you go along?

Palestine and Palestinians never even existed to Arabs and Muslims for most of history, until recently.  Palestine was invented by the Romans 2000 years ago, not the Arabs, 500 years before the Arabs invaded,  to rename Judea or Eretz Israel [land of the Jews], after the Philistines, who were Greek, not Arab or even Semitic.

Palestine to Arabs and Muslims was never an autonomous legal or political entity.

There is no mention of Palestine or Palestiniains in the Quran nor in the Hebrew Bible nor in the Christian Bible.

Interestingly, the Quran aludes to the Jews, not Palestinians or Muslims, as the rightful owners of the Holy Land...

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
During 400 years of Ottoman rule, preceding the British Mandate, the land of "Palestine" was viewed by Arabs and Muslims as part of Syria and at other times part of Lebanon.  "Palestine" was governed alternately by Damascus and Beirut  In fact, at the collapse of the Ottoman Empire in World War I, Arabs voiced vehement opposiiton to the Allies severing Palestine from the rest of Syria, viewing it as a Western device to slice up Syria.

Palestine was never in history an Arab, Muslim or "Palestinian" country or state. 

Arabs and Muslims identified as Arabs or Muslims or Syrians.  Or, they identified as Ottoman nationals or by tribes or clans.  They never, however, called themselves Palestinians.   That Palestine did not exist to Arabs and Muslims is reflected in the fact that by the end of the Mandate in 1948, after 30 years of British calling the land Palestine, which they resurrected from the Romans 1500 years later, there were no books in Arabic on the history of Palestine  

Ultimately, the Palestine entity reestablished by Britain was abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.

Now, you know.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You are still hung up on names. Same people-same place.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I'm hung up on historical accuracy.  You're hung up on drugs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



When French Indo China was changed to Vietnam, was there any change in the people or place?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Gibberish. 

Jews lived in and ruled Judea for 2000 years before Muslims invaded.

Arabs and Muslims originated from Arabia.
The Jewish people originated from Judea.

Bernard Lewis...


> During the first period in Islamic history [622 AD] when Islam was an Arab religion and the Caliphate an Arab Kingdom, *the term Arab came to be applied to those who spoke Arabic, were full members by descent of an Arab tribe, and who, either in person or through their ancestors, had originated in Arabia.*


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Arabs-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0192803107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288187880&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Arabs in History (9780192803108): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]

Now, you know


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So, what is the relevance?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're not the brightest bulb, are you.  Others with functioning brains will be able to discern the relevance.

You, go back to reading comic books and playing video games.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"*Worlds apart*

"Israelis have always been horrified at the idea of parallels between their country, a democracy risen from the ashes of genocide, and the racist system that ruled the old South Africa. 

"*Yet even within Israel itself, accusations persist that the web of controls affecting every aspect of Palestinian life bears a disturbing resemblance to apartheid.* 

"After four years reporting from Jerusalem and more than a decade from Johannesburg before that, the Guardian's award-winning Middle East correspondent Chris McGreal is exceptionally well placed to assess this explosive comparison."

Worlds apart


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Worlds apart*
> 
> "Israelis have always been horrified at the idea of parallels between their country, a democracy risen from the ashes of genocide, and the racist system that ruled the old South Africa.
> 
> "*Yet even within Israel itself, accusations persist that the web of controls affecting every aspect of Palestinian life bears a disturbing resemblance to apartheid.*


*

For Israeli Arabs It Is Not Apartheid
Khaled Abu Toameh



An Arab member of the Knesset who goes all the way to the US and Canada to tell university students and professors that Israel is an apartheid state is not only a hypocrite and a liar, but is also causing huge damage to the interests of his own Arab voters and constituents.  If Israel were an apartheid state, what is this Arab doing in the Knesset? Doesn't apartheid mean that someone like this Knesset member would not, in the first place, even be permitted to run in an election? 

Fortunately, Arab citizens can go to the same beaches, restaurants and shopping malls as Jews in this "apartheid" state. Moreover, they can run in any election and even have a minister in the government [Ghaleb Majadlah] for the first time. In this "apartheid" state, the Arab community has a free media that many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip envy. Ironically, an Arab newspaper in Nazareth or Haifa that is licensed by Israel enjoys more freedom than the media controlled by Hamas and Fatah, as well as most corrupt Arab dictatorships. 

Ironically, this Knesset member who is complaining about apartheid enjoys more privileges than most Jews and Arabs in Israel. As a parliamentarian, he is entitled to do many things that an ordinary citizen cannot do, thanks largely to the immunity he enjoys as an elected official.  His parliamentary immunity allows him to enter areas that ordinary Jewish and Arab citizens do not have access to. This Knesset member, for example, travels to the Palestinian Authority-controlled territories which, for many years, have been off-limits to ordinary Israeli citizens. 

This Knesset member also can sometimes even break the law by visiting "hostile" countries like Syria and Lebanon and holding public meetings with Hamas and Hizbullah leaders.
		
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288750385&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Said Rhateb was born in 1972, five years after Israeli soldiers fought their way through East Jerusalem and claimed his family's dry, rock-strewn plot as part of what the Jewish state proclaimed its 'eternal and indivisible capital'".

Israel redrew Jerusalem's border, with the olive groves and orchards of Said's village now incorporated inside of Jerusalem and under Israeli control while the village itself remained in the West Bank...

"The population was not so neatly divided. Arabs in the area were registered as living in the village - even those, like (Said's) parents, *whose homes were inside what was now defined as Jerusalem."*

"Four decades later, the increasingly complex world of Israel's system of classification *deems Said Rhateb to be a resident of the West Bank - somewhere he has never lived - and an illegal alien for living in the home in which he was born, inside the Jerusalem boundary.* 

"Jerusalem's council forces (Said) *to pay substantial property taxes on his house but that does not give him the right to live in it, and he is periodically arrested for doing so...*

No taxation without a vote, right?

btw, "Princeton"...are you a citizen of the US?
Israel?
Both?

Worlds apart


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Said Rhateb was born in 1972, five years after Israeli soldiers fought their way through East Jerusalem and claimed his family's dry, rock-strewn plot as part of what the Jewish state proclaimed its 'eternal and indivisible capital




*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: "Why Arabs Love Israel"...:*


> *Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.*
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own &#8211; all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...


Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "*Worlds apart*
> ...


*
"There are few places in the world where governments construct a web of nationality and residency laws designed for use by one section of the population against another. 

"Apartheid South Africa was one. 

"So is Israel."*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

For Israeli Arabs It Is Not Apartheid
Khaled Abu Toameh



			An Arab member of the Knesset who goes all the way to the US and Canada to tell university students and professors that Israel is an apartheid state is not only a hypocrite and a liar, but is also causing huge damage to the interests of his own Arab voters and constituents.  If Israel were an apartheid state, what is this Arab doing in the Knesset? Doesn't apartheid mean that someone like this Knesset member would not, in the first place, even be permitted to run in an election? 

Fortunately, Arab citizens can go to the same beaches, restaurants and shopping malls as Jews in this "apartheid" state. Moreover, they can run in any election and even have a minister in the government [Ghaleb Majadlah] for the first time. In this "apartheid" state, the Arab community has a free media that many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip envy. Ironically, an Arab newspaper in Nazareth or Haifa that is licensed by Israel enjoys more freedom than the media controlled by Hamas and Fatah, as well as most corrupt Arab dictatorships. 

Ironically, this Knesset member who is complaining about apartheid enjoys more privileges than most Jews and Arabs in Israel. As a parliamentarian, he is entitled to do many things that an ordinary citizen cannot do, thanks largely to the immunity he enjoys as an elected official.  His parliamentary immunity allows him to enter areas that ordinary Jewish and Arab citizens do not have access to. This Knesset member, for example, travels to the Palestinian Authority-controlled territories which, for many years, have been off-limits to ordinary Israeli citizens. 

This Knesset member also can sometimes even break the law by visiting "hostile" countries like Syria and Lebanon and holding public meetings with Hamas and Hizbullah leaders.
		
Click to expand...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288750385&sr=8]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you a citizen of the US?
Israel?
Or both?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are you a citizen of the US?
> Israel?
> Or both?



You're too uneducated to know that the US permits dual-citizenship.

Now, you know.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Apartheid was an extension of the colonial project to dispossess people of their land," said the Jewish South African cabinet minister and former ANC guerrilla, Ronnie Kasrils, on a visit to Jerusalem. 

"'That is exactly what has happened in Israel and the occupied territories; the use of force and the law to take the land. 

*"'That is what apartheid and Israel have in common.'"*

Worlds apart


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Apartheid was an extension of the colonial project to dispossess people of their land," said the Jewish South African cabinet minister and former ANC guerrilla, Ronnie Kasrils, on a visit to Jerusalem.



Civil rights leader Rev. Malcolm Hedding, who fought apartheid in South Africa and who lives, today, in Israel, where he extols Israel's freedom and equal rights...


> Essentially, apartheid was a totalitarian system of governance  not unlike many of the regimes in the Arab world today. A white minority subjugated the overwhelmingly black population. It was ideologically driven and obsessed with racial superiority. The superior whites could not mingle with or even sit on a bench with the inferior black peoples. Even the education system was dumbed down for black people because they were deemed mentally inferior.
> 
> THERE IS absolutely nothing equivalent to this in the dispute between the Palestinians and Israel today. *Within Israel itself, Arabs and Jews share the same shopping malls, benches, hospitals, theaters and, in many cases, suburbs. The educational institutions do not have a
> deliberately dumbed down Arab curriculum and the privilege of voting is given to all. The Knesset has Arab members, and Jews, Arabs and Palestinians often work together at construction sites, businesses, hotels and elsewhere.
> ...


Expose ?apartheid? charge's real agenda


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Apartheid was an extension of the colonial project to dispossess people of their land," said the Jewish South African cabinet minister and former ANC guerrilla, Ronnie Kasrils, on a visit to Jerusalem.
> 
> "'That is exactly what has happened in Israel and the occupied territories; the use of force and the law to take the land.



*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> *How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon. *
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians? The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

"Others see the common ground in the scale of the suffering if not its causes. 

"'If we take the magnitude of the injustice done to the Palestinians by the state of Israel, there is a basis for comparison with apartheid,'" said the former Israeli ambassador to South Africa, Alon Liel. "'If we take the magnitude of suffering, we are in the same league. Of course apartheid was a very different philosophy from what we do, most of which stems from security considerations. 

"'*But from the point of view of outcome, we are in the same league.'*"

Worlds apart


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Others see the common ground in the scale of the suffering if not its causes.



*Wall Street Journal.."The Arab World's Dirty Secret".*


> As Israelis and Palestinians prepare to visit Washington next week to begin direct peace talks, it's worth recalling what refugees the Palestinians arein Arab countries.
> 
> *Last week, Lebanon's parliament amended a clause in a 1946 law that had been used to bar the 400,000 Palestinians living in the country from taking any but the most menial jobs. "I was born in Lebanon and I have never known Palestine," the AP quoted one 45-year-old Palestinian who works as a cab driver. "We want to live like Lebanese. We are human beings and we need civil rights."
> 
> ...



The Huffington Riposte: WHO ARE THE GREATEST PERSECUTORS OF THE PALESTINIANS? NOT ISRAEL, IT IS THE REST OF THE ARAB WORLD


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> 'If we take the magnitude of the injustice done to the Palestinians by the state of Israel, there is a basis for comparison with apartheid



Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you confused by what the word "Palestinian" meant in my quote?

Your deflections don't change the crimes you apparently profit from.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a citizen of the US?
> ...


Which state were you born in?

Which one receives your taxes?

Do you consider yourself Israeli or American?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Be more concerned about your failed life, flunky.  I'm doing quite well, myself


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are you confused by what the word "Palestinian" meant in my quote?
> 
> Your deflections don't change the crimes you apparently profit from.



You're confused and uneducated.

Palestine and Palestinians never existed to Arabs and Muslims, or, anyone one else, for most of history, until recently when the British used the term during the British Mandate in the 20th century.

The Palestine entity was formally abolished with the termination of the Mandate in 1948.  

There are no references to Palestine or Palestiniains in any ancient historical records, nor in the Quran nor in the Hebrew Bible nor in the Christian Bible.

Palestine was invented by the Romans who renamed Judea, land of the Jews, "Palaestina," after the Jewish Revolt in an attempt to extinguish any historical connections between Judea and the Jewish People, who lived in Judea for 4000 years.  

The Romans invented Palaestina 500 years before Arabs and Muslims even lived on the land, which they conquered from the Byzantines. 

Palaestina is derived from the Philistines, an ancient enemy of the Jews who were Greek, not Arab nor even Semitic.

Thus, Palestine, which is not an Arab word, was invented by the Romans who were not Arabs and named after the Philistines who were not Arab.  

Interestingly, the Quran aludes to the Jews, not Palestinians or Muslims, as the rightful owners of the Holy Land...

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Thanks to US taxpayers.

Parasite.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Given the vast disparity between my exhorbitant taxes in the US and your welfare checks, you would be the parasite, slacker.

You can't even buy a reputational point.  

American manufacturers sell $15 billion in products to Israel annually, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets...

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for your contribution to the US trade deficit.

How many Arabs have you personally murdered?

How much money have you made from Israeli  apartheid?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Thanks for your contribution to the US trade deficit.
> 
> How many Arabs have you personally murdered?
> 
> How much money have you made from Israeli  apartheid?



Trade deficits have a nominal effect on the US economy.  The US had trade surpluses 9 out of 10 years of the Great Depression.

Your posts are vaguely amusing for their sheer ignorance.


----------



## Tank (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## the machine rag (Nov 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



This moron is a Zionist fascist troll who previously used the name 'Edwin' and was banned from another forum site. He is almost certainly paid by the Zionists to post pro- Zionist fascist propaganda on sites like this. He takes his instructions from Hasbara on a regular basis. My advice to other members is to ignore his racist rants and lies.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You are unable to debate me because you're a weak, dumb little bitch


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> This moron is a Zionist fascist



Who's the fascist, fucker?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2x_KxxXTBw[/ame]


----------



## the machine rag (Nov 3, 2010)

You are the fascist, shithead. Now back to Hasbara Central sweetie for more instructions.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> You are the fascist, shithead. Now back to Hasbara Central sweetie for more instructions.



Who's the fascist, bitch?  Allahu fuckbar
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP9BazI-_js[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 3, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> You are the fascist, shithead. Now back to Hasbara Central sweetie for more instructions.



Who the hell are you? we already have enough suicide bomber Sympathizers  on the board, Go back were you came from looser....


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 3, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by the machine rag
> You are the fascist, shithead. Now back to Hasbara Central sweetie for more instructions.



Who's the fascist, Islamic bitch?  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEDj7MweBs[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Should anyone who is payed or compensated in any way for posting their facts and opinions be required to reveal their benefactors?

Truth in advertising?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Tank said:


>



Isn't a cartoon supposed to be funny?

So fencing off gaza and the west bank to keep arabs away from their homes isn't apartheid? Then what is?


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Your ass.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Chris Hedges on the current "facts on the ground" around the West Bank and East Jerusalem:

"The landscape of the West Bank and East Jerusalem, known as 'facts on the ground,' has altered dramatically since I first went to Jerusalem over two decades ago. 

"*Huge fortress-like apartment complexes ring East Jerusalem and dominate the hillsides in the West Bank*. 

"The settler population is now more than 462,000, with 271,400 living in the West Bank and East Jerusalem, and 191,000 living in and around Jerusalem. 

"The settler population has grown at the rate of 4.6 percent per year since 1990 while the Israeli society taken as a whole has grown at 1.5 percent.

"The net effect of the Israeli seizure of land in East Jerusalem, which includes recent approval for an additional 9,000 housing units, and the West Bank is to promulgate a form of *administrative ethnic cleansing*. 

"Palestinian families are being pushed off land they have owned for generations and evicted from their homes by Israeli authorities."

Formalizing Israel's Land Grab


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Chris Hedges on the current "facts on the ground" around the West Bank and East Jerusalem:
> 
> "The landscape of the West Bank and East Jerusalem, known as 'facts on the ground,' has altered dramatically since I first went to Jerusalem over two decades ago.



Under international law, the West Bank and Jerusalem are sovereign Israeli territories.

Thus, Arabs are illegal occupiers 

Now, you know.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> the machine rag said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*Resolved:*

"The Nazi era is the most discussed period in history, yet most Jews and others are unaware of the interaction between Zionism, Hitler and Mussolini."

*Subject to debate?*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Israel does not have one square inch of land it can legally place a border around.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel does not have one square inch of land it can legally place a border around.



You're either dumb or a liar.

Israel's border were established by the League of Nations, from the Jordan River to the Med. Sea.

Now, you know,


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hedges on the current "facts on the ground" around the West Bank and East Jerusalem:
> ...


Are the Arabs living on the West Bank and in Jerusalem sovereign Israeli citizens?

If not, would Martin Luther King approve?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel does not have one square inch of land it can legally place a border around.
> ...


Then why did Zionist agree to accept only 55% of the land between the Mediterranean and Jordan River in 1948, "Edwin?"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Clueless one, all of Palestine is sovereign Israeli land under international law.  Now, you know, dummy.

Allah says so, too.

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Got a specific "international law" link?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> the machine rag said:
> 
> 
> > This moron is a Zionist fascist
> ...



This is nothing new in a war situation. I've heard similar stories from different war zones including GIs holding guns to doctors heads when their buddies have been injured. 

All of those involved are at maximum pressure, under time constraints and are traumatised, its no surprise that friction happens.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > the machine rag said:
> ...



Monkey Brain, you know less than zero about the matter.  Go eat a banana.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel does not have one square inch of land it can legally place a border around.
> ...



Quote anything from the League of Nations that mentions Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Already have.  When the drugs wears off, do a search.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

Why did Zionists agree to accept only 55% of the land between the Mediterranean Sea and Jordan River in 1948 if the League of Nations gave them 100% of the land a quarter-century earlier?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



No mention of an Israel.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

I think one of the main components of an apartheid regime has to be a wall separating the ethnicities.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The League of Nations references The Jewish National Home, which preceded the name Israel.

Now, you know.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Palestine is the homeland of the Jews. Israel trashed that.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Warren Buffett knows better, psycho boy.

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 man, how do you go from debating the original name that was given by the league of nations to warren buffett? You so have nothing you should just give up, bagel boy.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Warren Buffett...


> Israel is now a major factor in commerce and in the world, and, is a smaller replica of what has been accomplished in the US and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about a society that is on the move"


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Look at all Israel has stolen and mooched.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Middle East: 30 Arab countries, 99.9% of the land mass spanning 9 million sq mi, twice the size of the US.

Israel: 1 country, 0.1% of the land mass, the size of Vermont, one of the smallest states in the US.

Your stupidity is why you have zero reputational points, Tin Head.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Office of the United States Trade Representative...





> U.S. goods exports to Israel in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 
Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



BFD, dude, Israel has stolen or mooched everything it has.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



dude, you have zero reputational points.

Bill Gates...


> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution


 
Warren Buffett...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.


 
CNBC...


> When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y[/ame]
----- Original Message -----


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



More "Brand Israel" crap. Israel trying to make itself look legitimate.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You sit in your room all day and masturbate, stoner.

Seattle Times: How Israel Saved Intel...


> Five hundred employees and guests crowded under a white tent half the length of a football field at Intel's Santa Clara, Calif., headquarters as Chief Executive Paul Otellini put his company's newest line of computer chips through their paces.
> 
> *"These are the best microprocessors we've ever designed, the best microprocessors we've ever built," Otellini said. "This is not just incremental change; it's a revolutionary leap." *
> 
> ...


Business & Technology | How Israel saved Intel | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So? Israel is still illegitimate.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The League of Nations...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah ...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama ...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill ..: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So the league of nations gave israel the right to steal all the land? I guess that's better than accepting joos into their own countries. But why didn't they give the joos a piece of germany? wasn't the joo problem a european one? Why fuck up the arabs? They had nothing to do with the holocaust.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



My 5 year old daughter is smarter than you


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I guess when you got nothing else...

edited...no family please


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



My 5 year old daughter is smarter than you


----------



## Bonano (Nov 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Looks like I won, waddaya think?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



My 5 year old daughter kicks your ass.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 4, 2010)

A SWIFT kick in Israel's ass...

"If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israel&#8217;s violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of SWIFT transactions to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict. With computerization, international banking technology has advanced dramatically in the subsequent 20 years since the South African anti-apartheid campaign.

Although access to New York banks remains essential for foreign exchange transactions because of the role of the dollar, interbank transfer instructions are conducted through the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (SWIFT), which is based in Belgium. So, instead of New York &#8212; as in the period when sanctions were applied on South Africa&#8211; Belgium is now the pressure point.

SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. 

"In short, no payment &#8212; no trade.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> A SWIFT kick in Israel's ass...
> 
> "If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israel&#8217;s violations of Palestinian rights



Jews are the real Palestiniains, since the Romans renamed Judea, the correct historical geographic name of the land, Palestine 500 years before Arabs and Muslims even inhabited the land.

Thus, your post is factually bogus.

Even Arabs agree.

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuheir_Mohsen


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=15066


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

There's no language called america either, so you guys aren't even a real country?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

"Israeli professor calls for a New Zionism 'It was our nationalism. . .which drew the country into an occupation and settlement of the West Bank. . . 

"'*None of the leaders of the Labor movement believed that the Palestinians deserved the same rights [as Jews] because none of them believed in universal rights.* 

"'Pretending, like [Arthur] Hertzberg and other do, that the Occupation and the colonial situation created in the last thirty years was merely the product of the Arab refusal to recognize Israel, is no more than looking for an alibi and falsifying history. . .

'The time has come to say that if the settlements in Judea and Samaria or in the very heart of Hebron are the natural, logical and legitimate continuation of the original intention of Zionism, then we need another Zionism. 

"'If a "Jewish State" that does not recognize the absolute equality of all human beings is considered to be closer to the spirit of the founding fathers than a new liberal Zionism, then it is time to say good-bye to the ghosts of the founders, and to start forging for ourselves an identity detatched from the mystical ramifications of our religion and the irrational side of our history.' Israeli professor of political science, Zeev Sternhell, in Tikkun, May/June 1998.

Do you believe in the absolute equality of all human beings?

The Origin...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Israeli professor calls for a New Zionism 'It was our nationalism. . .which drew the country into an occupation and settlement of the West Bank



Israel is occupying...Israel

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


 
Allah agrees...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


 
Barack Obama agrees...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.  The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice


Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


Winston Churchill agreed...: 


> The Jews had Palestine before that indigenous population [the Arabs] came in and inhabited it


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Churchill-Jews-Friendship-Martin-Gilbert/dp/0805078800]Amazon.com: Churchill and the Jews: A Lifelong Friendship (9780805078800): Martin Gilbert: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]

The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Barry Obama agrees!!!!  holy sheet! everyone get on your knees and kiss a carpet!


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

If there's a wall, it's an apartheid regime.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you personally believe in the absolute equality of all human beings as proposed in The Universal Declaration of Human Rights?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> If there's a wall, it's an apartheid regime.



Stupid little boy, go to mommy.

*For Israeli Arabs It Is Not Apartheid
Khaled Abu Toameh*


> An Arab member of the Knesset who goes all the way to the US and Canada to tell university students and professors that Israel is an apartheid state is not only a hypocrite and a liar, but is also causing huge damage to the interests of his own Arab voters and constituents.  If Israel were an apartheid state, what is this Arab doing in the Knesset? Doesn't apartheid mean that someone like this Knesset member would not, in the first place, even be permitted to run in an election?
> 
> Fortunately, Arab citizens can go to the same beaches, restaurants and shopping malls as Jews in this "apartheid" state. Moreover, they can run in any election and even have a minister in the government [Ghaleb Majadlah] for the first time. In this "apartheid" state, the Arab community has a free media that many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip envy. Ironically, an Arab newspaper in Nazareth or Haifa that is licensed by Israel enjoys more freedom than the media controlled by Hamas and Fatah, as well as most corrupt Arab dictatorships.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288750385&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Do you personally believe in the absolute equality of all human beings as proposed in *The Universal Declaration of Human Rights*?



It's a rag written by rich white men to appear superior and tell everyone else what to do, even if they don't follow it themselves (like the US).

People aren't all equal, some are smarter, some dumber, some hot, some ugly... so to declare that everyone is equal is stooopid.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

so joo boy, what happens when the israeli arabs (with their high birth rate) surpass joos in israel? You're all fucked.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Barry Obama agrees!!!!  holy sheet! everyone get on your knees and kiss a carpet!


"Barry's" proven over and over again he's for sale to the highest bidder.

Just like Yitzhak Shamir and Alolph Hitler.

'Time to FLUSH Barry.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Do you personally believe in the absolute equality of all human beings as proposed in *The Universal Declaration of Human Rights*?
> ...



Go to mommy, stupid little boy.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Obama agrees!!!!  holy sheet! everyone get on your knees and kiss a carpet!
> ...



Still, no reputational points.  

I wonder why.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Do you personally believe in the absolute equality of all human beings as proposed in *The Universal Declaration of Human Rights*?
> ...


Are all people entitled to equal treatment before the Law?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



bagel boy's worried about his points,


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Mentally ill teen


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Universal Declaration of Human Rights?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Universal Declaration of



Declaration of Jihad.

Palestinian terrorism...
Palestinian political violence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



If you think they are and everyone in the US is being treated equally before the law right now, then you're seriously deluded.
Good in theory, but not happening in reality.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Sandbox time, kid.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Universal Declaration of Human Rights_


Our dear arabs say on this particular occasion - push it up your anus rolled.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

*"Adoption*

The Universal Declaration was adopted by the General Assembly on 10 December 1948 by a vote of 48 in favour, 0 against, with 8 abstentions ( Byelorussian SSR, Czechoslovakia, Poland, Ukrainian SSR, USSR, as well as Yugoslavia, South Africa and Saudi Arabia)

Universal Declaration - wiki


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _The Universal Declaration was adopted by the General Assembly on 10 December 1948 by a vote of 48 in favour, 0 against, with 8 abstentions ( Byelorussian SSR, Czechoslovakia, Poland, Ukrainian SSR, USSR, as well as Yugoslavia, South Africa and Saudi Arabia)_


Sue'em, or get lost.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *"Adoption*
> 
> The Universal Declaration was adopted by the General Assembly on 10 December 1948 by a vote of 48 in favour, 0 against, with 8 abstentions ( Byelorussian SSR, Czechoslovakia, Poland, Ukrainian SSR, USSR, as well as Yugoslavia, South Africa and Saudi Arabia)
> 
> Universal Declaration - wiki



Equal rights for all in Israel.

Arab countries, not so much.

*What About The Arab Aapartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> *How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon. *
> 
> *Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians? The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?  And where was the United Nations when Kuwait and several Gulf countries expelled more than 400,000 Palestinians in one week? The exodus took place in March 1991, after Kuwait was liberated from Iraqi occupation. Ironically, the first week of March is being celebrated on university campuses as Israel Apartheid Week with no reference to the mass expulsion of Palestinians from the Gulf.  Although there are more than 400,000 Palestinians living in Lebanon in twelve refugee camps -- which human rights organizations and Palestinians say have the worst living conditions of all the refugee camps in the Middle East -- as in most of the Arab countries, these Palestinians have been assigned the status of "foreigners," a fact which has deprived them of health care, social services, property ownership and education.*
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _The Universal Declaration was adopted by the General Assembly on 10 December 1948 by a vote of 48 in favour, 0 against, with 8 abstentions ( Byelorussian SSR, Czechoslovakia, Poland, Ukrainian SSR, USSR, as well as Yugoslavia, South Africa and Saudi Arabia)_
> ...


Are you siding with the Saudi's or South Africans?

Shit clumps?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: Why Arabs Love Israel*...


> Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own &#8211; all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...



Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Microchip boy's Israel has more companies listed on NASDAQ than bacon boy's Canada


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



nothing to do with you being worried about your rep points, like the little joo boy you are.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Sucks that Israel has more IT companies listed on NASDAQ than your shitty Canada, eh, bacon boy?

Go back to masturbatig in your room, loser


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



go ahead and worry about money, like the joo you are.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Success sucks if you don't have it , eh, loser?  Too bad you inherited shitty DNA, freak.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

stop jooing me.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> stop jooing me.



Quit polishing your knob so much, loser, it causes mental retardation.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > stop jooing me.
> ...



That's better, just don't joo me anymore, it plays right into the stereotype. Next, you're going to boast about having a big nose.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Next, you're going to have sex with your inflatable doll, loser


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



masturbating to gay sex, inflatable doll, knob polishing... I'm sensing that things aren't all hunky dory in your world.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



I'm sensing you're projecting, freak
Jerking off to Baywatch doesn't make Pam Anderson your girlfriend


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



How many episodes did it take you to figure that out?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



How many fingers have fallen off your hands from pounding your pud, ugly wanker?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



jooism sure makes you sexually messed up homey. I always wondered what the bad smell was in a joos home, smelling like sweaty cumshots.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Must feel bad when girls mock you, eh, freak?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Big mansion.  Too bad your DNA is programmed for failure, eh, loser?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Apartheid Israel: yes, it has a wall.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Apartheid Israel: yes, it has a wall.



Back from jacking off to gay porn in your bedroom, loser?

*For Israeli Arabs It Is Not Apartheid
Khaled Abu Toameh*


> An Arab member of the Knesset who goes all the way to the US and Canada to tell university students and professors that Israel is an apartheid state is not only a hypocrite and a liar, but is also causing huge damage to the interests of his own Arab voters and constituents.  If Israel were an apartheid state, what is this Arab doing in the Knesset? Doesn't apartheid mean that someone like this Knesset member would not, in the first place, even be permitted to run in an election?
> 
> Fortunately, Arab citizens can go to the same beaches, restaurants and shopping malls as Jews in this "apartheid" state. Moreover, they can run in any election and even have a minister in the government [Ghaleb Majadlah] for the first time. In this "apartheid" state, the Arab community has a free media that many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip envy. Ironically, an Arab newspaper in Nazareth or Haifa that is licensed by Israel enjoys more freedom than the media controlled by Hamas and Fatah, as well as most corrupt Arab dictatorships.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288750385&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _Apartheid Israel: yes, it has a wall._


Spain has a wall, China has a wall, the US have a wall, Morocco has a wall, ... . Is it worth going bonanos about it?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Apartheid Israel: yes, it has a wall.



Apartheid in Israel: No.

Apartheid in Canada: Yes..
The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid: First step: End the segregation (1/6)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 5, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > _Apartheid Israel: yes, it has a wall._
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtdLl05UcRU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 5, 2010)

The Canadians are a bunch of racist fuckers. The time has come to launch military action against those french-speaking surrender monkeys.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

England's not racist, you let in all the pakis who want to settle there.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

"Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a *Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region*. 

"It is no coincidence that the portion of land that was initially supposed to host the Jewish state was 
'ethnically cleansed' early. 

"Along the once flourishing Palestinian coast only two Arab villages remain today.

"The first task, then, was to cleanse the areas of the Jewish state  as defined in the partition resolution  of Arab inhabitants. 

"This was followed by the displacement of Arabs from the Galilee and other parts of the presumed Arab state. 

"The result: a large Jewish majority made it possible to impose the democratic sovereignty of the Jews, albeit in a non-liberal manner and with military and settler values." 

A Short History


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a *Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region/B]. *


*

Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: Why Arabs Love Israel...



Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state. 

Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own &#8211; all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century. 

 If conditions for Arabs are so bad in Israel, why is the Arab population exploding -- and I don't mean because of suicide bombers? Why do Arabs continue to flock to the tiny Jewish state from virtually every Arab and Muslim land in the world? In 1949, the Arab population of Israel was about 160,000. Today, it is over 1.2 million.  This is hardly attributable to higher birth rates. Most of the growth in Arab population is due to migration. In other words, Arabs are picking up stakes in Arab lands and choosing to live in Israel. 
This trend, of course, doesn't include Arab Jewish migration to Israel. No one talks about the staggering number of Arab Jewish refugees &#8211; as many as 1 million &#8211; who fled the Muslim world with little more than the clothes on their backs to reach the safety and security of the Jewish state in the last 50 years.  We're led to believe Arabs hate Israel &#8211; and, indeed, it's true there is an irrational, inexplicable form of virulent anti-Semitism growing in the Arab and Muslim world. But when they vote with their feet, Arabs seem to love Israel. They continue to choose it as a place to live over life in their native countries as they have for the last half-century.
		
Click to expand...

Why Arabs love Israel*


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

1.35 million Arabs living in Palestine in 1948.
160,000 Arabs living in Palestine in 1949.

*That's* voting with your feet.

Why doesn't Farah provide links for his Arab immigrants to Israel arguments?

Why don't you?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> 1.35 million Arabs living in Palestine in 1948.
> 160,000 Arabs living in Palestine in 1949.
> 
> *That's* voting with your feet.
> ...



Jordan, Syria and Lebanon = 99.9% of Mandate Palestine.

Ask them to give up their land for the Pallies.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> 1.35 million Arabs living in Palestine in 1948.
> 160,000 Arabs living in Palestine in 1949.
> 
> *That's* voting with your feet.



Arabs did not own any land.  There was no state.  They had no voting rights.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 5, 2010)

Links?

"Princeton"?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Links?
> 
> "Princeton"?



I'm your link, high school dropout.

Palestine was under Ottoman Turk sovereignty, not Arab.  Sovereignty was passed to the Allies after WW I and passed to Jews with San Remo Resolution and Palestine Mandate.

Now, you know, uneducated one


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _Spain has a wall?_


Of course!





Bonano said:


> _For what?_


For keeping african "palestinians" of all denominations *out* of Spain and the EU.





Bonano said:


> _China has a wall?_


Of course!





Bonano said:


> _You mean the great wall of china? lol._


Cool. So it isn't a total educational loss.





Bonano said:


> _US has a wall that doesn't go all the way so the beaners just walk around it. So that's not a wall just an obstacle._


Dumb americans.





Bonano said:


> _ Morocco has a wall? wtf? To keep the sand out?_


Nah. Morocco has built a 1500 km. wall, enclosing the occupied territory, while most of the original inhabitants, saharawis, remain in refugee camps in the  west Algeria. Kanadian pablik madrasa sux. By the way, Mexico is buiding an apartheid wall, in Chiapas afaik, to keep "palestinians" out too. Apartheidal schmucks.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bonano said:


> _England's not racist, you let in all the pakis who want to settle there._


If the GB does that, then it shouldn't be a problem for the great country of Canada to absorb palestinians®. Very humanitarian, of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Bonano
> Morocco has a wall? wtf? To keep the sand out?



Shit hole Canada has a wall to keep the aboriginals out.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Bonano
> England's not racist, you let in all the pakis who want to settle there.



And, Canadastan let the Islamos in and now you fuckers are crapping your pants.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 6, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 1.35 million Arabs living in Palestine in 1948.
> ...


Are only land owners entitled to vote in your "democracy"?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



There are no democracies in the Middle East, except, Israel, nor have there ever been in history.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2010)

Glad you brought up democracy:

"Given that American taxpayers, *even during recessions in which thousands of Americans are thrown out of work*, have long given Israel far more of our tax money than to any other nation on earth &#8211; currently about *$7 million per day* &#8211; it is highly appropriate that we examine the target of our truly inordinate generosity...

"First, he (Rabbi Mitchell Hurvitz) starts out by quoting the First Amendment of the US Constitution: *'Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion...'*

"It is strange that an Israel advocate should draw attention to this bedrock principle of democracy, since Israel violates it so systematically. 

"Israel is a self-defined 'Jewish state' in which non-Jews (i.e. the Christians and Muslims who made up a majority of the population in this land until recently, and still make up almost twenty percent of the population) are *second-class citizens*, at best." 

"While US media almost never report this, the fact is that their religions are routinely disparaged, their economic situation is far inferior, *their children are taught in school that Jewish culture is superior to all others*, and periodically there are outright attacks on their institutions and texts -- *in 1980 hundreds of copies of the New Testament were publicly and ceremonially burnt in Jerusalem under the auspices of a Jewish organization subsidized by the Israeli Ministry of Religions.* 

"Today, thousands of Muslims and Christians under Israeli occupation are prevented from worshiping in their holiest churches and mosques."

Only porcine propagandists and rhymes-with-rich hacks would look at the Jewish State of Israel and see a democracy.

What Our Taxes...


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Given that American taxpayers,_


Those, who doesn't pay US taxes, tend to thump them most, of course.





georgephillip said:


> _even during recessions in which thousands of Americans are thrown out of work,_


Those, who doesn't care about the US worker, thump the issue most, of course. The web fact.





georgephillip said:


> _have long given Israel far more of our tax money than to any other nation on earth  currently about $7 million per day_


Oh, about same the South Korea gets, and the latter isn't too keen on buying american too. There goes all wailing about the "american worker-taxpayer".





georgephillip said:


> _  it is highly appropriate that we examine the target of our truly inordinate generosity..._


Why won't my fans here dispense with silly excuses and be men, and admit they just hate joos out of the bottomest of the bottoms of their hearts and would very much like to see all joos dead?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2010)

What experience have you had with "being a man?"

Reading Hemingway?

Burning copies of the New Testament in Jerusalem?

Explaining why Jewish culture is superior to all others?

Looking for the last day South Korea received $7 million US tax dollars?

All of the above?

None of the above?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _What experience have you had with "being a man?" Reading Hemingway? Burning copies of the New Testament in Jerusalem? Explaining why Jewish culture is superior to all others? Looking for the last day South Korea received $7 million US tax dollars? All of the above? None of the above?_


An unemployed psychoanalist? Funny way of weaseling out, of course, by getting personal, driveling, etc..


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2010)

So...why is Jewish culture superior to all others?

What makes a Jew superior to an Arab?

Besides the $7 million US tax dollars every day.

Weasel away, doc.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What experience have you had with "being a man?"
> 
> Reading Hemingway?
> 
> ...



Is you're name really mohamed? Ahmed? ALI? Why are you so upsessed with you're Jew hatred? Do you ever post on any other subject? Wat exactly is it with you? are you just a lunitic?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 9, 2010)

Good questions.
You are right.
Lately I've been obsessed with this subject.
Here's why.

In 1955 one of the most famous humans (and Jews) who ever lived, Albert Einstein, and Bertrand Russell wrote a letter to the world putting forth a choice "stark and dreadful and inescapable: *shall we put an end to the human race; or shall mankind renounce war?"*

War is a Racket today, earning billions of dollars in profits while devastating millions of (mostly) innocent lives from Gaza to the Great Lakes.

The Jewish State of Israel (not all Jews) and Wall Street are at the financial heart of the War Racket. Seven million US taxpayer dollars go to Israel every day of every year to feed the Racket.

Israel also controls over 240 illegal nuclear weapons AND their delivery systems, land, air, and submarine. 

You don't have to be Einstein or Russell or Noam Chomsky to see what's coming if the War Racket isn't neutered.

That starts with ending US support for the Jewish State of Israel.

Copyright 2006 _Failed States_ by Noam Chomsky P.3.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 9, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Good questions. You are right. Lately I've been obsessed with this subject. Here's why._


Because Chomskin is full of gumbass moronities, which my fans here, naturally, associate with and absorb.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2010)

"*IOA*: Arab allies of the US remain committed to the Arab League peace initiative. Is a settlement along these lines -- a Two-State solution, based on the 1967 borders -- consistent with US interests in the region? If so, what is stopping the United States from actually applying pressure on Israel, and not just talking about peace?

*NC*: The Arab initiative reiterates the longstanding international consensus and goes beyond, calling also for normalization of relations. 

"It is accepted by virtually the entire world, including Iran. 

"Would this be consistent with US interests? It depends on how we understand the phrase 'US interests.' 

"In general, it is well to bear in mind that the concept 'national interest' is a rather mystical one. 

"*There are some shared interests among the population: not to be destroyed by nuclear weapons, for example.* 

"But on a great many issues interests differ sharply. 

"The interests of the CEO are not the same as those of the woman who cleans his office." 

*"The interests of the huge mass of Christian Zionists or those allied with AIPAC are quite different from yours and mine."* (Speaking of "gumbass moronities") 

"*It should hardly be controversial that the operative 'national interest' is largely determined by those who control the domestic economy, an observation as old as Adam Smith and amply confirmed since.* 

"They seem quite satisfied with US rejectionism. 

"*In the media, the most fervent supporter of Israeli actions is the Wall Street Journal, the journal of the business world.* 

"Though Jews mostly vote for and fund Democrats, the Republican Party is even more extreme than the Democrats in support for Israeli actions, and is even closer to the business community. 

"High tech industry maintains close ties with its Israeli counterparts, and investment continues. 

"For military industry, Israel is a double bonanza: it sells advanced armaments to Israel (courtesy of the US taxpayer) and that induces Saudi Arabia and the Gulf Emirates to purchase a flood of weapons, less advanced, helping to recycle petrodollars and contributing to profits. 

"Close intelligence connections go back to the 1950s. 

"There seems to be no significant domestic force pressing Washington to join the world on this issue. A popular movement might make a difference, but for the present it is too weak and disunited to weigh significantly in the balance. 

"*Our primary task should be to change that."*

Chomsky is regarded as the 8th most widely quoted author in history.

Where do you place on that list?

Israel's War Against...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Good questions.
> You are right.
> Lately I've been obsessed with this subject.
> Here's why.
> ...




War is the Choice of the Arabs not the Jews and look were its gotten them, The so called "Palestinians" are only pawns, slaves to the rest of the Arab muslims who want Israel gone and all the Jews dead if they had it thier way

" When the Arabs love thier children more then they hate the Jews there will be peace" 

Golda Meir


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> So...why is Jewish culture superior to all others?
> 
> What makes a Jew superior to an Arab?
> 
> ...



The muslim Arabs are stuck in the 7th century, Jews and Christians are not, thats why thier societies are far superior to muslims


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > So...why is Jewish culture superior to all others?
> ...



So when Iran gets some nukes, what century will they be in then? I say you guys should make peace with the arabs now before it's too late.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Good questions.
> ...


It's my understanding that only one time, in 1973, did Arabs attack Israel first. It's certainly clear in 1948 who launched the first assaults:

"Since the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948, Arab citizens of Israel have had to struggle for their basic civil and political rights. 

"*In 1948, the area that became Israel was inhabited by 900,000 Palestinian Arabs2*. 

"After the war of 1948 and the establishment of the State of Israel, some 770,000-780,000 (86%)3 of this population was displaced from their homes and expelled from Israel, to become refugees in neighboring Arab states. 

"In addition, tens of thousands of Palestinian Arabs were displaced from their homes to other locations within the borders of Israel, becoming refugees within the State of Israel. 

"Those Arabs who remained within the borders of Israel found that virtually overnight they had become a minority in a Jewish State..."

"Each Israeli government has held a different stand on the Arab population, but no Israeli government has ever officially recognized the population as a valid national minority. 

"Israel&#8217;s leaders reflect the lack of recognition, from David Ben Gurion, who stated that Arabs should be permitted to stay in Israel 'to serve as water carriers', *to Golda Meir, who declared that 'there is no such thing as Palestinians.'"*5

Social, Economic and Political...

If you find Noam Chomsky a credible source, you'll want to consider the possibility that Arabs proposed a Peace Plan in January of 1976 that the US and Israel have been rejecting ever since.

"The fact that the Israel-Palestine conflict grinds on without resolution might appear to be rather strange. For many of the world's conflicts, it is difficult even to conjure up a feasible settlement. 

"In this case, it is not only possible, but there is near universal agreement on its basic contours: a two-state settlement along the internationally recognized (pre-June 1967) borders -- with 'minor and mutual modifications,' to adopt official U.S. terminology before Washington departed from the international community in the mid-1970s.

"The basic principles have been accepted by virtually the entire world, including the Arab states (who go on to call for full normalization of relations), the Organization of Islamic States (including Iran), and relevant non-state actors (including Hamas). 

"A settlement along these lines was first proposed at the U.N. Security Council in January 1976 by the major Arab states.

"Israel refused to attend the session. 

"*The U.S. vetoed the resolution, and did so again in 1980*. 

"The record at the General Assembly since is similar." 

A Middle East Peace...


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _So...why is Jewish culture superior to all others? What makes a Jew superior to an Arab?_


My faithful judophobes here, of course. They don't talk about arabs. Heh.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> _So when Iran gets some nukes, what century will they be in then?_


Same backward, same backward century, of course.





MelissaD said:


> _I say you guys should make peace with the arabs now before it's too late._


Before arabs and their palestinian® strain finally self-destruct and their oil with them, that is. Well, their islamic culture-cult demands sacrifices, 72 virgins and all that islamo-jihadodrivel. So sad.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 10, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > _So when Iran gets some nukes, what century will they be in then?_
> ...



That's ok son, we don't expect you to make sense. It's hard to apologize for israel and still keep some common sense.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...


Poor me, I was apologizing for arabs, and that didn't make sense, indeed.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 10, 2010)

"From Afrikaans apartheid...literally 'separateness', apartness..."

apartheid - Wiki

The belligerent occupation Israel inflicts on Gaza and the West Bank and Arab Jerusalem works to separate Arabs from their human rights the same way South Africa's policy of racial separation disenfranchised blacks in that country between 1948 to 1990.

It's not as if International Law and UNSC Resolution 1322 aren't clear.

"Belligerent occupation is governed by The Hague Regulations of 1907, as well as by the Fourth Geneva Convention of 1949, and the customary laws of belligerent occupation. 

"Security Council Resolution 1322 (2000), paragraph 3 continued: 'Calls upon Israel, the occupying Power, to abide scrupulously by its legal obligations and its responsibilities under the Fourth Geneva Convention relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in a Time of War of 12 August 1949;...' Again, the Security Council vote was 14 to 0, becoming obligatory international law.

"The Fourth Geneva Convention applies to the West Bank, to the Gaza Strip, and to the entire City of Jerusalem, in order to protect the Palestinians living there. 

"The Palestinian People living in this Palestinian Land are 'protected persons' within the meaning of the Fourth Geneva Convention. All of their rights are sacred under international law."

The fact Israel routinely violates virtually all of the 149 substantive articles of GCIV that protect the rights of every non-Jew living in occupied Palestine, constitutes serial war crimes and apartheid. 

International Law...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> It's my understanding that only one time, in 1973, did Arabs attack Israel first. It's certainly clear in 1948 who launched the first assaults:



Thats bull...

.January 1948 Arab Salvation Army (also called Arab Liberation Army - ALA)  are admitted to Palestine by the British, supposedly following a promise not to attack Jewish settlements. Their leader, Fawzi Al-Kaukji may have entered Palestine only in March. Jewish Agency concludes arms deal with Czechoslovakia, but most arms do not arrive until June 1948, after the British have left. The UN, including the US, had placed an arms embargo on Palestine. This did not apply to Arab countries including Transjordan. As independent states, they were allowed to acquire arms. The Jordan Legion received a steady supply of arms from Britain through the Suez Canal, at least until May 1948,  including a large number of 25 pounder cannon at the beginning of 1948. Hagana agents purchased 20 Auster light aircraft in Britain, sold for scrap, rebuilt them and brought them to Palestine for use of the Haganah. Haganah later rebuilt Spitfires left by the mandate for scrap as well, but did not have real fighter and bomber aircraft until May 1948  when Czech Messersccmidtts (or Avia imitations) and B-17s purchased clandestinely were brought into the country.  
Timeline (Chronology) of Israel War of Independence - 1948 Arab-Israeli War


----------



## Jroc (Nov 10, 2010)

> It's my understanding that only one time, in 1973, did Arabs attack Israel first. It's certainly clear in 1948 who launched the first assaults:




As the Arabs were preparing for war the Israelis preempted are you suggesting they should have waited till they were attacked first... No such luck Jew hater...No more Jews waiting to be slaughtered. Never again Jew hater will Jews wait to be slaughtered. Got it? 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63AKJpa1Tk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63AKJpa1Tk[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaTq_Q2X6tk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaTq_Q2X6tk[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4wD5fet_n0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4wD5fet_n0[/ame]


Beautiful... Genus I must say...Makes you proud to be a Jew


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

I say make Israel bigger, expand, push out, make Israel rule all of the Arab world, why not, thats the only reason Arabs come to Israel to begin with, to have a better life living with Jews. Every Arab should have the right to live under a Jewish constitution.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> I say make Israel bigger, expand, push out, make Israel rule all of the Arab world, why not, thats the only reason Arabs come to Israel to begin with, to have a better life living with Jews. Every Arab should have the right to live under a Jewish constitution.



I say go ahead , that is, if you even have the balls, which I doubt. Plus, your babysitter (the US) wouldn't let you.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I say make Israel bigger, expand, push out, make Israel rule all of the Arab world, why not, thats the only reason Arabs come to Israel to begin with, to have a better life living with Jews. Every Arab should have the right to live under a Jewish constitution.
> ...



It the right thing to do, the Middle East needs a leader. Why not choose those who are most just.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



I know, another attempt at being witty. EPIC FAIL.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > It's my understanding that only one time, in 1973, did Arabs attack Israel first. It's certainly clear in 1948 who launched the first assaults:
> ...


Here's Wiki:

"After five weeks of in-country study, the (UN) commission recommended creating a partitioned state with separate territories for the Jews and the Arabs in Palestine . 

"*This 'two state solution'* was accepted with resolution 181 by the UN General Assembly in November 1947 by 33 votes to 13 with 10 abstentions. 

"The Arab states, which constituted the Arab League, voted against. 

"On the ground, Arab and Jewish Palestinians were fighting openly to control strategic positions in the region. Several major atrocities were committed by both sides.[21]


"In the months prior to the end of the Mandate the Haganah launched a number of offensives in which they gained control over all the territory allocated by the UN to the Jewish State, *creating a large number of refugees and capturing the towns of Tiberias, Haifa, Safad, Beisan and, in effect, Jaffa.*

It was only after months of civil war in Palestine on the day after Israel declared her "independence" that Arab armies "invaded."

"On May 14, 1948, one day before the end of the British Mandate of Palestine, Israel declared its independence and sovereignty on the portion partitioned by UNSCOP for the Jewish state. 

"The next day, the Arab League reiterated officially their opposition to the 'two-state solution' in a letter to the UN.[22] 

"That day, the armies of Egypt, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, and Iraq *invaded the territory partitioned for the Arab state*, thus starting the 1948 Arab-Israeli War. 

"The nascent Israeli Defense Force repulsed the Arab nations from part of the occupied territories, *thus extending its borders beyond the original UNSCOP partition.*"

You need to at least consider the possible role "British bullshit" played in the creation of a Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil.

And who's still getting rich from the bullshit.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2010)

"My awareness of the essential nature of Judaism resists the idea of a Jewish state with borders, an army, and a measure of temporal power, no matter how modest. 

"I am afraid of the inner damage Judaism will sustain -- especially from the development of a narrow nationalism within our own ranks, against which we have already had to fight strongly, even without a Jewish state."

Unless you consider Albert Einstein a self-hating Jew, his quote above should give everyone new insight into how much the Jewish state has cost this world.

A brief review of the Arab-Israeli conflict:

"For centuries there was no such conflict. In the 19th century the land of Palestine was inhabited by a multicultural population  *approximately 86 percent Muslim, 10 percent Christian, and 4 percent Jewish*  living in peace.

"In the late 1800s a group in Europe decided to colonize this land. Known as Zionists, they represented an extremist minority of the Jewish population. 

"Their goal was to create a Jewish homeland, and they considered locations in Africa and the Americas, before settling on Palestine."

"At first, this immigration created no problems. However, as more and more Zionists immigrated to Palestine  *many with the express wish of taking over the land for a Jewish state*  the indigenous population became increasingly alarmed. Eventually, fighting broke out, with escalating waves of violence. 

"Hitler's rise to power, combined with Zionist activities to sabotage efforts to place Jewish refugees in western countries, led to increased Jewish immigration to Palestine, and conflict grew.

A Synopsis...

During the 1948 War of Independence Israel expanded her borders to include about 20% of the land originally assigned by the UN for an Arab state. 

In 1967 Israel grabbed the remaining 22% by launching a surprise attack that came after some highly questionable actions by the Jewish state.

"Before the Six Day War, David Ben Gurion made it clear to de Gaulle and other western leaders that Israel wanted more land to absorb migrants. 

"Before the war, Israel also high-handedly diverted water from the Jordan river, a hostile act in a water-short region and the kind of thing that caused more than one 'range war' in America's Southwest." 

Rather than resort to labels like "Jew hater" or "hasbara", we would probably all benefit from listening to claims we don't agree with and then testing their validity through argument.

Was Einstein Right...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Actually no, I am serious, only after the complete defeat of the Arabs who fight Jihad against the west will there be peace. Defeat Jihad and that defeats Allah, Moslems will know they followed a false god. As long as we appease they will be believe its Allah's will. 

I know a Moslem from Palestine, he lives in Dana Point and owns a BBQ smoking pig. I know all eight sides of the issue, according to him the problem is a group of people wish to have power, they dont wish to be farmers, they want power and will kill children to attain power. This came from a Moslem from Palestine, ask him yourself if your ever in Dana Point, Ca. BBQ joint right on PCH, half block from Del Obispo.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "My awareness of the essential nature of Judaism resists the idea of a Jewish state with borders, an army, and a measure of temporal power, no matter how modest.
> 
> "I am afraid of the inner damage Judaism will sustain -- especially from the development of a narrow nationalism within our own ranks, against which we have already had to fight strongly, even without a Jewish state."
> 
> ...



Where I disagree with this assessment is using the term "civil war" to describe the 1947 war. The term civil war implies that the clash was between Palestinian factions blurring the lines between who was right and who was wrong.



> At first, this immigration created no problems. However, as more and more Zionists immigrated to Palestine  *many with the express wish of taking over the land for a Jewish state*  the indigenous population became increasingly alarmed. Eventually, fighting broke out, with escalating waves of violence.



Actual history suggests that the clash was not Palestinians V Palestinians but was Palestinians V foreigners who wanted to take over the land. This more accurately defines who was right and who was wrong.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2010)

> Rather than resort to labels like "Jew hater" or "hasbara", we would probably all benefit from listening to claims we don't agree with and then testing their validity through argument.




Ok here's a claim that can be agreed on, If the situation were reversed, and the Arabs had won all those wars, they would have slaughtered all the Jews, You got that? I'm not Marc, I'm not going to waste time constantly going back and fourth with different facts, which at this point are irrelevant because Israel is there, Israel is going to be there, and there is nothing you or anybody else can do about it. The Jews have their land, the Arabs have plenty. Arabs are treated like shit by their own people, they have much better lives in Israel then in most Arab controlled lands. And I hope you liked the videos, noticed the Jews had inferior equipment and military hardware they modified it and with superior planning they trounced those Arab bastards and look how much land was returned for peace... No more... Jerusalem is the Capital of Israel and that&#8217;s the way it should stay.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 11, 2010)

Jroc said:


> > Rather than resort to labels like "Jew hater" or "hasbara", we would probably all benefit from listening to claims we don't agree with and then testing their validity through argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2010)

> The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel.



Get over it ok... you guys are reaching further and further out to loonyville with this stuff. Read some more and get back to me, I've got to go to work


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 11, 2010)

Jroc said:


> > The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it ok... you guys are reaching further and further out to loonyville with this stuff. Read some more and get back to me, I've got to go to work



When did the Palestinians surrender to Israel?

What was text of the peace agreement?

The 1947 war continues today. No one has won that war yet.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Actual history suggests that the clash was not Palestinians V Palestinians but was Palestinians V foreigners who wanted to take over the land. This more accurately defines who was right and who was wrong._



Anyone, who legally resided in that normal palestine, was a palestinian, including jooz, of course.
Arab major immigrant lot, calling others foreigners is some fun.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Complete defeat of the arabs=

Another EPIC FAIL.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel._


Good, then they don't have to be bitching bitterly about some nonexistent occupation, of course. Time for them to get a life and a job.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel._
> ...



Now wouldn't that be something, no bitching from either side. I'd even be ok with no more news stories about arabs or jews, no more high level pointless summits about palestine...

If jews and arabs want to fight it out to the last man, go for it. Just keep the noise down.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > The Palestinians have never lost a war with Israel.
> ...



Earth to Tinmore, Palestinian/Arabs are not joined together in war against Israel, Many Arabs love Jews as their brothers. 

Its the few bad apples, just like here, everywhere you go you find bad people, see the pattern, people can be bad, just like there are bad liberals and bad democrats and a whole lot of bad republicans.

I know of no bad true conservatives.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 11, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Cool, now, please, someone tell that to the western govts and the O'Bammah one in particular.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 11, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Should tar and feather Barry O'bama and then send him back from where he came, Kenya, Indonesia, doesn't matter, take your pick.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> When did the Palestinians surrender to Israel?
> 
> What was text of the peace agreement?




Are you're so called "Palestinians" Arabs? You can't have a peace agreement with a nonexistent country now can we? But come on now.. Tell me you liked the videos. If you didn't watch then you should, one of the greatest military slaughters in the history of warfare Hater...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2010)

Jroc said:


> > Rather than resort to labels like "Jew hater" or "hasbara", we would probably all benefit from listening to claims we don't agree with and then testing their validity through argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What historical proof  do you have for the claim that Arabs "would have slaughtered all the Jews" had Islam "won all those wars?" Do you honestly believe the US would have allowed the Arabs to win any of those wars?

Your arrogant assumption about irrelevant facts and Israel's immortal existence reminds me of Nazis proclaiming their "Thousand Year Reich" and white South Africans maintaining their ethnic "superiority" as both racist states were swirling History's drain.

Some Jews are among the most brilliant lights this specie has yet produced; however, the Jewish State of Israel, as it presently exists, isn't guaranteed eternal dominion over the Arab much less a "right to exist" in its current form.

As more and more Americans wake up to the racist nature of the Jewish state in the same way they awoke to South Africa in the 1980s, Israel will follow in the footsteps of its African partner.

Probably through the same mechanism, i.e., cutting the financial head off the racist enterprise through banking sanctions that make it impossible to pay for imports or receive payments for exports.

"SWIFT (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication) links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. *In short, no payment -- no trade.*"  

To End the Occupation


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2010)

> What historical proof do you have for the claim that Arabs "would have slaughtered all the Jews" had Islam "won all those wars?" Do you honestly believe the US would have allowed the Arabs to win any of those wars?



The U.S. Wasn't even involved at that time idiot. And they did stand by for a while, when they knew the Jews were being slaughtered in Europe. The U.S. would have done nothing at that time, and if you don't believe those muslim bastards would have killed all the Jews they could, You're in serious denial   



> Your arrogant assumption about irrelevant facts and Israel's immortal existence reminds me of Nazis proclaiming their "Thousand Year Reich" and white South Africans maintaining their ethnic "superiority" as both racist states were swirling History's drain.




The Jews seek no empire hater, they only want a small little piece of land in the Mideast, their ancestral homeland, they have given back much more conquered land then they now have.




> Some Jews are among the most brilliant lights this specie has yet produced; however, the Jewish State of Israel, as it presently exists, isn't guaranteed eternal dominion over the Arab much less a "right to exist" in its current form.



Well I'll say this..If Israel ever falls the rest of the free world is not far behind




> As more and more Americans wake up to the racist nature of the Jewish state in the same way they awoke to South Africa in the 1980s, Israel will follow in the footsteps of its African partner.




Maybe the rest of the world should worry about the muslim Arabs persecution of their own people.. The Israeli Arabs are fine more freedom then most Arab muslim countries




> Probably through the same mechanism, i.e., cutting the financial head off the racist enterprise through banking sanctions that make it impossible to pay for imports or receive payments for exports.
> 
> "SWIFT (Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication) links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. In short, no payment -- no trade."



Dream on... it aint gonna happen. Look....all the Arabs had to do was show the world they could have a functioning society next to Israel, look what happened a new terrorist entity was formed..


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj2zhLM48ao"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj2zhLM48ao[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > Rather than resort to labels like "Jew hater" or "hasbara", we would probably all benefit from listening to claims we don't agree with and then testing their validity through argument.
> ...



Racist nature of the Jewish state, must be a simple mistake on your part, as you know Arabs and Jews are the same race. If you speak of Judaism as to being racist than you let me correct you, there are Jews from Africa living in Israel, there are Jews from dozens of ethnicities living in Israel. 

You cannot even say its a religious divide, Christianity, Judaism, and Islam are all practiced in Jerusalem. Jews did not destroy the Mosque built atop Solomon's temple. 

Nope, the average person on either side of the fence are more than happy to live together. Its just a small group within the Arab population in Israel that are the agitators and murderers. Its hard to break a long tradition ingrained into a segment of the culture. Sadly the great history of the Arabs is tribes coming to power through coups, raids, or war. 

If the Jews are to survive they should march in and capture the leaders, no matter what that takes.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you believe there's a racial component to Zionism?

"*It was anti-Semitism &#8211; alone &#8211; that generated Zionism*. 

"Herzl could not ground his movement in anything positively Jewish. Although he sought the support of the rabbis, he personally was not devout. 

"He had no special concern for Palestine, the ancient homeland; he was quite eager to accept the Kenya Highlands, at least on a temporary basis. 

"He had no interest in Hebrew; he saw his Jewish state as a linguistic Switzerland. 

"*He had to think of race, for it was in the air; the Teutonic anti-Semites were talking of the Jews as a race,...*

"Unconcerned with religion, he even proposed that an atheist, the then world-famous author, Max Nordau, should succeed him as the WZO&#8217;s President. Again, the disciple was less liberal than the master. Nordau was married to a Christian, and was afraid that his wife would be resented by the Orthodox among the ranks. [2] 

"He was already married when he converted to Zionism and, despite his own Gentile wife, he soon became a confirmed Jewish racist. 

"On 21 December 1903 he gave an interview to Eduard Drumont&#8217;s rabid anti-Semitic newspaper, La Libre Parole, in which he said that *Zionism wasn&#8217;t a question of religion, but exclusively of race,*..."Lenni Brenner: Zionism in the Age of the Dictators (Chap. 2)

There are bad people among the Arabs, Jews and Christians getting rich from the violence in the Middle East. Laying all the blame on Arabs makes it hard to take anything you write seriously. 

It certainly wasn't Arabs who imposed a Jewish state in the heart of Arab oil. And that is where the current problem began.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Do you believe there's a racial component to Zionism?
> 
> "*It was anti-Semitism  alone  that generated Zionism*.
> 
> ...



I have never been a fan of Zionism, history in Israel is not exclusive to the Zionist, if Israel's history was exclusively Zionist Israel's validity would be in question. To a large part that is why we have problems, propaganda describing Israel as Zionist is very effective. 

So you will not get arguments from me when it comes to most critiques of Zionism.

Politicians do not make a nation.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Do you believe there's a racial component to Zionism?
> 
> "*It was anti-Semitism  alone  that generated Zionism*.
> 
> ...


In which case you are the author of your own failure, as by hating Jews you only make it worse for yourself, and increase the size of the problem, the only racists here are "Anti-Zionists" like you.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 11, 2010)

"[The Holy Land was] desolate country whose soil is rich enough, but is given over wholly to weeds - a silent mournful expanse . . . A desolation is here that not even imagination can grace with the pomp of life and action . . . We never saw a human being on the whole route . . . There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country"

- Mark Twain, The Innocents Abroad, or The New Pilgrim's Progress (1869). 


The area was underpopulated and remained economically stagnant until the arrival of the first Zionist pioneers in the 1880's, who came to rebuild the Jewish land. The country had remained "The Holy Land" in the religious and historic consciousness of mankind, which associated it with the Bible and the history of the Jewish people. Jewish development of the country also attracted large numbers of other immigrants - both Jewish and Arab. 


"The road leading from Gaza to the north was only a summer track suitable for transport by camels and carts ... Houses were all of mud. No windows were anywhere to be seen.... The plows used were of wood.... The yields were very poor.... The sanitary conditions in the village [Yabna] were horrible.... Schools did not exist.... The rate of infant mortality was very high.... The western part, toward the sea, was almost a desert.... The villages in this area were few and thinly populated. Many ruins of villages were scattered over the area, as owing to the prevalence of malaria, many villages were deserted by their inhabitants."

- *The report of the British Royal Commission, 1913 *


We found it inhabited by fellahin who lived in mud hovels and suffered severely from the prevalent malaria....Large areas...were uncultivated....The fellahin, if not themselves cattle thieves, were always ready to harbor these and other criminals. The individual plots...changed hands annually. There was little public security, and the fellahin's lot was an alternation of pillage and blackmail by their neighbors, the Bedouin. 
- *Lewis French, the British Director of Development *

There are many proofs, such as ancient ruins, broken aqueducts, and remains of old roads, which show that it has not always been so desolate as it seems now. In the portion of the plain between Mount Carmel and Jaffa one sees but rarely a village or other sights of human life. 
There are some rude mills here which are turned by the stream. A ride of half an hour more brought us to the ruins of the ancient city of Cæsarea, once a city of two hundred thousand inhabitants, and the Roman capital of Palestine, but now entirely deserted. 

As the sun was setting we gazed upon the desolate harbor, once filled with ships, and looked over the sea in vain for a single sail. In this once crowded mart, filled with the din of traffic, there was the silence of the desert. After our dinner we gathered in our tent as usual to talk over the incidents of the day, or the history of the locality. 

Yet it was sad, as I laid upon my couch at night, to listen to the moaning of the waves and to think of the desolation around us. 

- *by B. W. Johnson, in Young Folks in Bible Lands: Chapter IV, 1892*

Then we entered the hill district, and our path lay through the clattering bed of an ancient stream, whose brawling waters have rolled away into the past, along with the fierce and turbulent race who once inhabited these savage hills. There may have been cultivation here two thousand years ago. The mountains, or huge stony mounds environing this rough path, have level ridges all the way up to their summits; on these parallel ledges there is still some verdure and soil: when water flowed here, and the country was thronged with that extraordinary population, which, according to the Sacred Histories, was crowded into the region, these mountain steps may have been gardens and vineyards, such as we see now thriving along the hills of the Rhine. Now the district is quite deserted, and you ride among what seem to be so many petrified waterfalls. We saw no animals moving among the stony brakes; scarcely even a dozen little birds in the whole course of the ride. 

- by *William Thackeray in From Jaffa To Jerusalem, 1844*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)

The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)

Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)

Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)

All of this historical evidence from unimpeachable eyewitnesses destroys Israel's contention that it developed Palestine through its colonization. The legend that the Zionists have created, that they made "the desert bloom with roses," is totally without foundation. It is a ploy to gain donations from naive Jews throughout the world and to help extort economic aid from the American Congress. The economic achievements of Israel today are built totally on the capital base of lands, property and possessions usurped from the Palestinian Arabs.

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

Jroc said:


> > What historical proof do you have for the claim that Arabs "would have slaughtered all the Jews" had Islam "won all those wars?" Do you honestly believe the US would have allowed the Arabs to win any of those wars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lie number:

1) Israeli voluntarily withdraws from the Gaza strip and gives control of the Gaza Strip to the Palestinian Arabs.

Israel withdrew but still maintained a blockade.

2) The terrorist organization of Hamas solidifies control of this area in a violent coup.

Hamas was already the elected government in office. This statement makes no sense.

3) Their mission: "Free Palestine." In other words: "Annihilate Israel."

OK, this is not a lie, but Hamas is not the only ones opposed to the occupation.

4) They murder the opposition. They exploit their own people. They preach hatred to their children.

Maybe you could clarify these vague statements.

5) Since leaving Gaza in 2005, more than 10,000 rockets were fired into Israel.

There is no border between Gaza an Sderot. Sderot is an Israeli settlement that sits inside Palestine's borders.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 12, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > What historical proof do you have for the claim that Arabs "would have slaughtered all the Jews" had Islam "won all those wars?" Do you honestly believe the US would have allowed the Arabs to win any of those wars?
> ...


More of this nonsense. 

1) There never was a blockade of aid and supplies, but there was a blockade of weapons, which you want lifted so Hamas can arm itself and kill more Jews. 

2) Hamas may have been elected by a majority, but that does not justify persecuting Christians and forming an Islamic police state within that mandate, and not holding regular or free elections. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJCGqQrxCaA[/ame]

3) Thanks for admitting the obvious, and your plan to kill all the Jews. 

4) Vague? It's pretty obvious to me they are implementing sharia law, Taliban style: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoH19b1TrZo&feature=related[/ame]

5) Arab localities in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Arabs are less than 5% of the population around Sderot, making your assumption that the Palestinians are a majority in the area and the Israeli town there is a 'settlement' ridiculous.

But you don't recognize Israel and from what I have learned so far, it doesn't matter what the reality is to you so long as you can hate the Jews.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGmV-jZOYuo&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNJud3yXsqg[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIOOHfdKuA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 12, 2010)

I do not think there is anything holy about this land, Israel or Palestine.

At this point it is the oldest story ever told, and the most pathetic.


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 12, 2010)

If you need/have a wall, it's an apartheid society. See how simple that was?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

> Arabs are less than 5% of the population around Sderot, making your assumption that the Palestinians are a majority in the area and the Israeli town there is a 'settlement' ridiculous. ~ hipeter924



I did not say it was now. It was early in 1948 before the war. Israeli forces attacked the Palestinian village of Najd and destroyed it. In 1951 Israel created the settlement of Sderot on the ruins of Najd.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > When did the Palestinians surrender to Israel?
> ...



Someone should tell Israel and the US because they have been trying to hammer out a peace agreement with a non existent country for almost 20 years.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 12, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Someone should tell Israel and the US because they have been trying to hammer out a peace agreement with a non existent country for almost 20 years._


Indeed. A transfer of arabs to arab lands should become an issue of the greatest humanitarian importance the world over. The next one should be shutting the UNWRA down.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2010)

> The palestinian arabs were a well-developed nation politically, economically, socially, and culturally introduction









Now thats a good one...I mean that has got to be the biggest bunch of BS in this whole thread and thats saying a lot Well develope? Nation?  

 And what was this nation called?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBoGKPZlQE&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjEBQ_bE7uA[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2010)

Dude.....Give me something before the Zionist movement ok


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 12, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Dude.....Give me something before the Zionist movement ok



What do you mean?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 12, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Dude.....Give me something before the Zionist movement ok
> ...



Well before the zionist movement this is what Mark Twain saw..

*Mark Twain who visited Israel in 1867 described it like this in Innocents Abroad:*

We traversed some miles of desolate country whose soil is rich enough but is given wholly to weeds - a silent, mournful expanse... A desolation is here that not even imagination can grace with the pomp of life and action. We reached Tabor safely... We never saw a human being on the whole route. We pressed on toward the goal of our crusade, renowned Jerusalem. The further we went the hotter the sun got and the more rocky and bare, repulsive and dreary the landscape became... There was hardly a tree or a shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus, those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country. No landscape exists that is more tiresome to the eye than that which bounds the approaches to Jerusalem... Jerusalem is mournful, dreary and lifeless. I would not desire to live here. It is a hopeless, dreary, heartbroken land... Palestine sits in sackcloth and ashes


 No citiies not much civilization The Arabs started returning to work, Yeah the Jews and the Arabs worked together but most of what is now Israel was negelected before that.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 12, 2010)

"I am merely saying that actual politics is an interaction between realistic considerations (whether valid or mistaken, moral or immoral in my view) and ideological influences. 

"The latter tend to be more influential the less they are discussed and 'dragged into the light'. 

"*Any form of racism, discrimination and xenophobia becomes more potent and politically influential if it is taken for granted by the society which indulges in it*. 

"This is especially so if its discussion is prohibited, either formally or by tacit agreement. 

"*When racism, discrimination and xenophobia is prevalent among Jews, and directed against non-Jews, being fueled by religious motivations, it is like its opposite case, that of antisemitism and its religious motivations*. 

"Today, however, while the second is being discussed, *the very existence of the first is generally ignored*, more outside Israel than within it."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 12, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _When racism, discrimination and xenophobia is prevalent among Jews, and directed against non-Jews, being fueled by religious motivations, it is like its opposite case, that of antisemitism and its religious motivations._


I suppose, this is another endorsement and excuse of/for gang-rape by hamas. "She wore a short skirt ..."


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2010)

Still confused by the connection between anti-Semitism and Zionism?

Ask Hamas to point it out.

And stop wearing short skirts...


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> > Arabs are less than 5% of the population around Sderot, making your assumption that the Palestinians are a majority in the area and the Israeli town there is a 'settlement' ridiculous. ~ hipeter924
> 
> 
> I did not say it was now. It was early in 1948 before the war. Israeli forces attacked the Palestinian village of Najd and destroyed it. In 1951 Israel created the settlement of Sderot on the ruins of Najd.


Changing your story, 'consistent' as usual.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 13, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _Still confused by the connection between anti-Semitism and Zionism? Ask Hamas to point it out. And stop wearing short skirts..._


When out of facts and arguments - go personal. Typical.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 13, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Still confused by the connection between anti-Semitism and Zionism? Ask Hamas to point it out. And stop wearing short skirts..._
> ...


Do you find antisemitism and its religious motivations more relevant than racism, discrimination, and xenophobia among Jews?


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 13, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> If you need/have a wall, it's an apartheid society. See how simple that was?


Does Hamas pay you extra for that, or is that belly dance there for free.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

The Jews should just die, its only a miracle they have not caused more death and destruction. 

If you live next door to Jews or have a bagel shop in town, you could be in extreme danger.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > Arabs are less than 5% of the population around Sderot, making your assumption that the Palestinians are a majority in the area and the Israeli town there is a 'settlement' ridiculous. ~ hipeter924
> ...



You are confused. The Palestinian village of Najd, that had a history going back hundreds of years, was attacked by Israel's military before the 1948 war driving out the natives. Then Israel built the settlement of Sderot on the ruins of Najd.

Where did I change my story?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



When you say before the war, what do you mean, before Jordan attacked, was this while Britain still had troops in Palestine or after. Before Egypt, Jordan, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, and Lebanon attacked. Before Palestinian/Arab native forces fought with British supplies, arms, and advice.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 13, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



"Before the 1948 war" is pretty specific as to where everyone was at the time.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 13, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Hilarious drivel.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So the Jews fought a battle against Palestinians/British for a town of strategic importance, the British should of kept their word and none of this would of happened.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



It was a mess. The British reneged on their promise of an independent state for the Palestinians. Then they backtracked on their promise to give Palestine to foreigners.

We are still trying to sort out their mess.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _It was a mess. The British reneged on their promise of an independent state for the Palestinians._


That is how arab propagandistas obfuscate things - every legal resident of the mandate palestine was a palestininan, jooz including.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _It was a mess. The British reneged on their promise of an independent state for the Palestinians._
> ...



That is true. Palestine was the homeland of the Jews before the British. All the native Palestinians, including the Jews, were opposed to giving their country to foreigners. Palestinian Jews still decline Israel's offer to move to Israel. Some Jews living in Israel feel that they are living under Israeli occupation and are attempting to move to Palestine.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2010)

> It was a mess. The British reneged on their promise of an independent state for the Palestinians. Then they backtracked on their promise to give Palestine to foreigners.
> 
> We are still trying to sort out their mess.



The Jews were the ones that got screwed, the British turned their backs on them because they needed Arab oil, they divided up the mideast amongst the Arabs, the Jews were left with nothing, the only reason they survived is because they fought for their land and their survival and they kicked some Arab ass


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian Jews still decline Israel's offer to move to Israel. Some Jews living in Israel feel that they are living under Israeli occupation and are attempting to move to Palestine.
> ...



You didn't know there are Palestinian Jews? I guess it is not something the propagandists would mention. A lot of people do not even know that many Palestinians are Christians.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I Meant to change that before you jumped on it.. Yeah there were always Jews that lived in the area since it was their country for over 400 yrs, but "Palestine" is a fake made up name and Christians there now are second class citizens. Look what happened to the Christians in Lebanon, That was a thriving country before the civil war with those fucked up muslims.. Now look at it


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



What leads you to believe that Christians are second class citizens in Palestine?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The British did not own the land, the people did, they rebelled against the British, just like everyone else.

Good thing the British were able to give Egypt, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Oman, Yemen, the Sudan, etc., etc., to the Arabs. They should be happy with what they got.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



So, those countries were empty and Britain moved in a bunch of Arabs?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



They were not countries, that is why the British gave countries to Arabs, giving a country to Arabs is much different than giving land to Arabs.

Did we give up on points of fact in history.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



I just find it an interesting premise that Britain "gives" something to people that is already theirs. The Palestinians should have been so lucky.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Its not a premise, how did the individual government of lets say, Iraq, get formed, it was because the British sent people to the Middle East, so what do you call that, one thing to call it is giving, how about Saud, the British gave him weapons and people to make a brand new country where one did not exist the day before.

So in every way, the countries we know today, were given or made by the British, given by the British to the Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Are you saying that no one can set up a country except Britain. It seems that many countries set up governments without Britain's help. Probably better governments too.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That was the reality in the Middle East, it does not matter what I think or believe. If you read books written by the people that were there you will find that every country in the Middle East needed and sought assistance, they simply did not have the education or experience. 

Part of being "The sick old man of Europe".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Palestine's unity government was set up without the help of imperial power and it was the model democracy in the ME. It was so good it had to be immediately taken out.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Any names to go along with that, not that I disagree, simply so if I decide to google I have a bit to go on.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Palestinian March 2007 National Unity Government - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is a list of the cabinet members with links to bios.

This is one example.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGyRd7Q92s[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Did I miss twenty posts or something, what happened to 1948?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



In 1948 Israel and Palestine declared statehood. The imperial powers sided with Israel and left the natives to eat dirt like imperial powers always do to the natives.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Imperial powers sided with the Arabs, read history, I posted some facts when challenged on Jaffa, I guess we cant quote that post, best forget the British tanks, planes, and guns that fought with the Arabs.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 14, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


More hilarity:

"...from a fundamental book of Hassidism: 'All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures "in whom there is absolutely nothing good."

"Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one. 

"*The very existence of a non-Jew is 'non-essential', whereas all creation was created solely for the sake of the Jews."*


Chuckle onward.

Bigot.
What Our Taxes to...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Get serious. If the Imperial powers sided with the Palestinians, there would be no Israel


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 14, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"...from a fundamental book of Hassidism: 'All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures "in whom there is absolutely nothing good." "Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one. "The very existence of a non-Jew is 'non-essential', whereas all creation was created solely for the sake of the Jews."_


Hilarious drivel from the site of the blithering idiots, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Dr. Mustafa Barghouti, minister of information interview with Spiegal Online

SPIEGEL ONLINE: You have helped to create this government even though you are neither a member of Fatah nor Hamas. From an independent perspective: Do you think this government can be effective?

Barghouti : It is the most effective government we have ever had. It is the most democratic and progressive platform on issues of women, welfare and health, social rights and social justice. I hope that in the issue of education it will be neutral. There should be no influence of any ideology in the education system. It actually is one of the most progressive programs in the whole region. It is also the most representative government. I hope this is seen as a golden opportunity to promote democracy, peace and stability in the Middle East.

Interview with Palestinian Information Minister Mustafa Barghouti: 'One of the World's Most Democratically Representative Governments' - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP-qW9gwMTk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Blah-blah-blah-Barghouti_


Benny Morris said once that, "The Palestinian Authority (PA) has emerged as a virtual kingdom of mendacity, where every official, from President Arafat [and now Abu Mazen] down, spends his days lying to a succession of western journalists.".


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 14, 2010)

That anyone even feels the need to defend Israel in a thread about apartheid shows their acceptance that Israel is an apartheid regime.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the nuthouse where us inmates call the shots, Frank.

I think anyone feeling the need to defend Israel in a thread like this at least recognizes the fact that millions of people regard Israel as an apartheid state.

One of our biggest problems here is getting the opposition to consider the sources being used. Many of us (myself included) have a tendency to dismiss opposing sources as "biased" instead of doing the necessary research to refute the sources' actual content.

With that in mind I'll offer one of my "bogus" sources' views on Israel's missing constitution:

"Second, it is odd that Rabbi Hurvitz brings up the Constitution, given that *Israel itself has deliberately chosen not to adopt one* &#8211; a far cry from the US system, in which fundamental principles and rights were codified at the very beginning of our national existence and can only be modified through a long and tedious process of public involvement."

I can't help believing if all the citizens of Israel were to venture into that "long and tedious process of public involvement" required to hammer out the fundamental rights and privileges all Israelis were entitled to, the Jewish State would not survive in its present form.

What Our Taxes...


----------



## Jroc (Nov 14, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> In 1948 Israel and Palestine declared statehood. The imperial powers sided with Israel and left the natives to eat dirt like imperial powers always do to the natives.




How so? They recognized Israel for the most part, But how else did they side with the Jews? The Arabs had much more manpower and superior weapons. How do you figure Israel had the advantage in 1948? Also why after the war did not the Arabs in Jordan and Egypt  let the so-called "Palestians" have their own country at that time? I submit to you that if there were no Jewish state, there still would be no "Palestinian" State. The area would just have been divided up between Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, Thus The "Palestinian " people would never even have been created


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 15, 2010)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > In 1948 Israel and Palestine declared statehood. The imperial powers sided with Israel and left the natives to eat dirt like imperial powers always do to the natives.
> ...



Even if there was no Palestinian state, the people who owned the land and houses that Israel now sits on would still be living there and wouldn't have had their land stolen.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Muslims stole 99.9 percent of the Middle East.
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Allah says Jews own the Holy Land.
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> That anyone even feels the need to defend Israel in a thread about apartheid shows their acceptance that Israel is an apartheid regime.



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best, free-est, countries in the world to live in, among 170 countries.

Suck on that, sucka.

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) and with the highest qualities of life,  emphasizing political and cultural freedom, education, life expectancy and income, ahead of Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Spain, Greece, Italy, Luxembourg, Austria and the United Kingdom. 



> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.



Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

When did Israel adopt its Constitution?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> When did Israel adopt its Constitution?



Uneducated one, the Israeli High Court elevated its Basic Laws to constitutional status in the 1990s.

In contrast, the UK remains without a constitution.

Georgie gets smacked down, again


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

Does the Basic Law require citizens to carry ID cards that denote their religious background?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Does the Basic Law require citizens to carry ID cards that denote their religious background?



Basic Laws require freedom and equality of all Israeli citizens, the only country in the fascist Arab Muslim Middle East that recognizes freedom and equality.  

*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: Why Arabs Love Israel*


> Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own &#8211; all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...



Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 16, 2010)

"Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish', illustrating the crucial difference between Israel as 'a Jewish state' and the majority of other states. 

"By this official definition, *Israel 'belongs' to persons who are defined by the Israeli authorities as 'Jewish', irrespective of where they live, and to them alone.* 

"On the other hand, Israel doesn't officially 'belong' to its non-Jewish citizens, whose status is considered even officially as inferior."

What makes Jews superior human beings?

Jewish History...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish



The official Israeli definition is freedom and equality of all Israeli citizens.

The UN, which ranks Israel as among the 15 best, and free-est, countries to live in, agrees.

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) and with the highest qualities of life,  emphasizing political and cultural freedom, education, life expectancy and income, ahead of Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Spain, Greece, Italy, Luxembourg, Austria and the United Kingdom. 



> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.



Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish', illustrating the crucial difference between Israel as 'a Jewish state' and the majority of other states.
> 
> "By this official definition, *Israel 'belongs' to persons who are defined by the Israeli authorities as 'Jewish', irrespective of where they live, and to them alone.*
> 
> ...



Thats bull.. Nowhere in Jewish teaching does it say that Jews are superior to anybody other people, They just have a special responsibility to keep God's convenient. I don't care what you're Jew hating website says.  Don't try that Nazi bullshit on me you friken idiot


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish', illustrating the crucial difference between Israel as 'a Jewish state' and the majority of other states.
> ...



But, everyone knows Jews are superior, especially compared to the genetic mutants here.

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...


> Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.
> 
> When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV3W_86NTYA[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> ""On the other hand, Israel doesn't officially 'belong' to its non-Jewish citizens, whose status is considered even officially as inferior."
> 
> What makes Jews superior human beings?



Does Greece belong to its non-Greek Orthodox citizens, dummy?

Does England belong to its non-Church of England citizens, moron?

Does Italy belong to its non-Catholic citizens, fool?

Do the 60 Muslim countries belong to their non-Muslim citizens, idiot?

No wonder you have no reputational points, stooge.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2010)

> But, everyone knows Jews are superior, especially compared to the genetic mutants here.
> 
> Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company




Never said they didn't work hard to achieve what they have throughout history. That&#8217;s the reason they have so many jealous haters out there. But they don't consider themselves to be genetically superior, and that friken idiot Georgie puts that out there like that pisses me off. 6 million Jews were murdered because of thinking like that I&#8217;m not gonna put up with that kind of shit


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jroc said:


> > But, everyone knows Jews are superior, especially compared to the genetic mutants here.
> >
> > Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company
> 
> ...



Jews' long record of achievement is due to more than hard work.  Jews are intellectually superior.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > But, everyone knows Jews are superior, especially compared to the genetic mutants here.
> ...



Well.. That may or may not be true, but like I said there is nothing in Jewish doctrine or law that says that they are better then any other race of people. Maybe Georgie boy should worry more about Arab apartheid of other Arabs, Of course he totally ignores that


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXPGUdS2Fpc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXPGUdS2Fpc[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Arab trash know they're inferior...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgrziadQIo[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



They are inferior because of thier backward muslim society, thats obvious. but I don't think you advance the cause of Israel by claiming that the Arabs are genetically inferior because they are Arabs.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish', illustrating the crucial difference between Israel as 'a Jewish state' and the majority of other states.
> ...


Do you consider Israel Shahak and Norton Mezvinski Nazis?

"Shahak and Mezvinsky provide a number of translations from the Talmud and other writings that they note are omitted from books on Judaism published in English; for example, from a fundamental book of Hassidism: '*All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures "in whom there is absolutely nothing good."* 

"'Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one.

""The very existence of a non-Jew is "non-essential", whereas all creation was created solely for the sake of the Jews.' 

"There are many such passages."

If you dispute the accuracy of my source, tell me if passages like the above are nonexistent in Talmudic laws?

Then tell me why some Jews consider themselves superior to non-Jews?

What Our Taxes to Israel are Funding


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jews' long record of achievement is due to more than hard work.  Jews are intellectually superior.



That's the kind of thinking that got the Germans into big trouble.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

And it didn't work out too well for White South Africa, either.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Look idiot...you can always find a couple of people here and there that have stupid views to spew, like those Hassidic Jews that want to cozy up to the Jew haters ...I'm telling you THERE IN NOTHING IN JEWISH LAW THAT SAYS JEWS ARE GENICALLY SUPERIOR! Now that might be their personal opinion.. So what? But if you'd like to quote anything in the Torah that confirms that be my guest. But as usual you don't know what you're taking about. Now go back to reading you're socialist propaganda.... Oh I noticed you had nothing to say about the "Arab Apartheid" of other Arabs did you? Hypocrite.. Be consistent or shut the fuck up.





FrankZapper said:


> That's the kind of thinking that got the Germans into big trouble.



Thanks for agreeing with me idiot.. Even thought you're too stupid to know you just did.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

You're an authority on stupid.
Nothing else.

In the immortal words of Pat Tillman Sr.

"FUCK YOU and YOURS!"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> And it didn't work out too well for White South Africa, either.



*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Jroc said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > That's the kind of thinking that got the Germans into big trouble.
> ...



How can I prove your point if I wasn't even responding to your post and btw, never even read your post?
btw, "though" doesn't take a "t" at the end of it.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Are you retarded or just plain stupid?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



wtf are you talking about? I was talking to jroc.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



I'm talking to you, psycho


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jews' long record of achievement is due to more than hard work.  Jews are intellectually superior.
> ...



Moron, that's the kind of thinking that made Winston Churchill a great man.


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.





> Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Winston Churchill was a fat drunk who liked to suck on a brown long hard thing all day.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



You're projecting, loser.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



No, you just know nothing about WC.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



I know you're a loser, loser.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > And it didn't work out too well for White South Africa, either.
> ...


How many Arab countries are receiving $7 million every day from US taxpayers?

How much of your personal income are US taxpayers funding?

Ready for EXODUS II: The Big Swim?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Good comeback.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Yours, not so much, loser


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Apartheid Israel*: If it has a wall...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *Apartheid Israel*: If it has a wall...



If it has a wall, it must be the wall between the US and Mexico, dummy.

*For Israeli Arabs It Is Not Apartheid
Khaled Abu Toameh*


> An Arab member of the Knesset who goes all the way to the US and Canada to tell university students and professors that Israel is an apartheid state is not only a hypocrite and a liar, but is also causing huge damage to the interests of his own Arab voters and constituents.  If Israel were an apartheid state, what is this Arab doing in the Knesset? Doesn't apartheid mean that someone like this Knesset member would not, in the first place, even be permitted to run in an election?
> 
> Fortunately, Arab citizens can go to the same beaches, restaurants and shopping malls as Jews in this "apartheid" state. Moreover, they can run in any election and even have a minister in the government [Ghaleb Majadlah] for the first time. In this "apartheid" state, the Arab community has a free media that many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip envy. Ironically, an Arab newspaper in Nazareth or Haifa that is licensed by Israel enjoys more freedom than the media controlled by Hamas and Fatah, as well as most corrupt Arab dictatorships.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tulkarm-Khodori-Institute-Al-Shami-Al-Ashqar/dp/1158026021/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288750385&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Tulkarm: People From Tulkarm, Khodori Institute, Tulkarm, Ekrem Akurgal, Khaled Abu Toameh, Hasan Karmi, Abu Anas Al-Shami, Akram Al-Ashqar (9781158026029): Books LLC: Books: Reviews, Prices & more[/ame]


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > *Apartheid Israel*: If it has a wall...
> ...



That's just an obstacle, not a real wall, beaners come and go as they please.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



The Israeli wall is an obstacle against Muslim terrorists, dummy.

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Ever wonder why they want to kill you?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Ever wonder why you were intentionally dropped on your head, psycho?

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I guess that's a no. Want me to tell you? Or you prefer to stay ignorant?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



I guess you're brain dead.

Islamic scholar Bernard Lewis...


> For most of the fourteen centuries of recorded Muslim history, jihad was most commonly interpreted to mean armed struggle for the defense or advancement of Muslim power. In Muslim tradition, the world is divided into two houses: the House of Islam (Dar al-Islam), in which Muslim governments rule and Muslim law prevails, and the House of War (Dar al-Harb), the rest of the world, still inhabited and, more important, ruled by infidels. The presumption is that the duty of jihad will continue, interrupted only by truces, until all the world either adopts the Muslim faith or submits to Muslim rule.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



 David Ben Gurion (the first Israeli Prime Minister): "If I were an Arab leader, I would never sign an agreement with Israel. It is normal; we have taken their country. It is true God promised it to us, but how could that interest them? Our God is not theirs. There has been Anti - Semitism, the Nazis, Hitler, Auschwitz, but was that their fault ? They see but one thing: we have come and we have stolen their country. Why would they accept that?" Quoted by Nahum Goldmann in Le Paraddoxe Juif (The Jewish Paradox), pp121.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Bogus quote long debunked, loser 

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

"One million Arabs are not worth a Jewish fingernail." -- Rabbi Yaacov Perrin, Feb. 27, 1994 [Source: N.Y. Times, Feb. 28, 1994, p. 1]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> "One million Arabs are not worth a Jewish fingernail." -- Rabbi Yaacov Perrin, Feb. 27, 1994 [Source: N.Y. Times, Feb. 28, 1994, p. 1]



Bogus quote, loser.

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > "One million Arabs are not worth a Jewish fingernail." -- Rabbi Yaacov Perrin, Feb. 27, 1994 [Source: N.Y. Times, Feb. 28, 1994, p. 1]
> ...



The NY Times is bogus?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



You're bogus, loser  

*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: Why Arabs Love Israel....*


> Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own  all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...



Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Israeli Rabbi Yitzhak Ginsburg, Inferring that killing isn't murder if the victim is Gentile. Jerusalem Post, June 19,1989: "Jewish blood and a goy's [gentile's] blood are not the same."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Israeli Rabbi Yitzhak Ginsburg, Inferring that killing isn't murder if the victim is Gentile. Jerusalem Post, June 19,1989: "Jewish blood and a goy's [gentile's] blood are not the same."



Bogus quote, loser.

Quran 8:12...


> (Remember) when your Lord inspired the angels, "Verily, I am with you, so keep firm those who have believed. I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli Rabbi Yitzhak Ginsburg, Inferring that killing isn't murder if the victim is Gentile. Jerusalem Post, June 19,1989: "Jewish blood and a goy's [gentile's] blood are not the same."
> ...



You're just proving how bogus YOU are. All you can do in reply is quote the koran. Wtf should I care about the koran. But obviously my jewish quotes bug the hell out of you. I'm enjoying it. And you have nothing to say.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Losing your shit, loser, over your bogus quotes?   

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

"The thesis that the danger of genocide was hanging over us in June 1967 and that Israel was fighting for its physical existence is only bluff, which was born and developed after the war." Israeli General Matityahu Peled, Ha'aretz, 19 March 1972.

Now go apeshit again you fool. I love it!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> "The thesis that the danger of genocide was hanging over us in June 1967 and that Israel was fighting for its physical existence is only bluff, which was born and developed after the war." Israeli General Matityahu Peled, Ha'aretz, 19 March 1972.
> 
> Now go apeshit again you fool. I love it!



Bogus quote, loser.

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 17, 2010)

"Given that American taxpayers, even during recessions in which thousands of Americans are thrown out of work, have long given Israel far more of our tax money than to any other nation on earth &#8211; currently about $7 million per day &#8211; it is highly appropriate that we examine the target of our truly inordinate generosity..."

"Israel is a self-defined 'Jewish state' in which non-Jews (i.e. the Christians and Muslims who made up a majority of the population in this land until recently, and still make up almost twenty percent of the population) *are second-class citizens, at best*.

"While US media almost never report this, the fact is that their religions are routinely disparaged, their economic situation is far inferior, *their children are taught in school that Jewish culture is superior to all others*, and periodically there are outright attacks on their institutions and texts -- *in 1980 hundreds of copies of the New Testament were publicly and ceremonially burnt in Jerusalem under the auspices of a Jewish organization subsidized by the Israeli Ministry of Religions.* 

"Today, thousands of Muslims and Christians under Israeli occupation are prevented from worshiping in their holiest churches and mosques." 

After you finish chanting BOGUS, tell us if it's true that Jewish *culture* is superior to all others?

Were hundreds of copies of the New Testament "publicly and ceremonially" burn in Jerusalem in 1980?

What Our Taxes


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Given that American taxpayers, even during recessions in which thousands of Americans are thrown out of work, have long given Israel far more of our tax money than to any other nation on earth &#8211; currently about $7 million per day &#8211; it is highly appropriate that we examine the target of our truly inordinate generosity..."



American taxpayers are footing the $1 TRILLION bill pissed away on those Iraqi Muslim scumbags and the annual $100 BILLION to the jihadists in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Egypt and Jordan.

Israel is one of the US's best trading partners and closest and most reliable ally...

Office of the United States Trade Representative---


> U.S. goods exports to Israel in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey georgie do you get all you're bullshit information form the Same Jew hater website?: What would happen to these students if they demonstrated against a Muslim Arab government? Theyd be, assaulted and jailed,some would probably be killed.All citizens of Israel have these freedoms much like the U.S.

*Arab Students Demonstrate at the Hebrew University*







In the last couple of days the Hebrew University campus in Jerusalem witnessed several demonstrations made by the Arab   students movements. The Arab movements Aljabha, tajamo, Abnaa albalad, Watan, Ikra and Alreslaeh called the students to participate in a demonstration which was made last Tuesday to demonstrate against Israels policy in East Jerusalem.
More than one hundred fifty students participated in the demonstration while holding posters and shouting slogans asking from the Israeli government to end occupation in East Jerusalem and putting an end to the settlements building in the city.
A few Israeli rightist students started to attack the demonstration while cursing and threatening those who participated in it. The University security and Israeli policemen protected the Israeli students and arrested some of the Arab students. Six students were arrested and three were injured.

The Arab student movements sent an objection letter to the Dean of the university accusing the University security of taking part in the attack against the Arab students instead of protecting them from the rightist Israeli students. The Arab movements also accused the university of taking part in the attack, which was made; the entrance to the university was closed while the students were trying to go back into the campus.  

The Dean office replied that the university would respond to the letter soon and stated that the right of freedom of expression is something that the university respects. On Wednesday the incidents developed since the Arab students declared a strike for two hours between twelve and two oclock. The Dean office and the security men called the Arab movements representatives and ordered them to end the strike and ask from the students to leave the University forum. The Arab movements asked for a response from the dean office regarding the objection letter but the latter refused to give any immediate response. The Arab movements refused to end the strike and the Dean office threatened to punish those who are in charge of the sit in the forum of the university. The Dean office also threatened to freeze the Arab movements work in the campus.

The Arab movements threatened to expand the demonstrations and accused the university of preventing the Arab students from expressing their opinions and national identity.

Arab Students Demonstrate at the Hebrew University


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Given that American taxpayers, even during recessions in which thousands of Americans are thrown out of work, have long given Israel far more of our tax money than to any other nation on earth &#8211; currently about $7 million per day &#8211; it is highly appropriate that we examine the target of our truly inordinate generosity..."
> 
> "Israel is a self-defined 'Jewish state' in which non-Jews (i.e. the Christians and Muslims who made up a majority of the population in this land until recently, and still make up almost twenty percent of the population) *are second-class citizens, at best*.
> 
> ...



BOGUS website, stupid little Georgie.

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

http://hdr.undp.org/en/statistics/



> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Today, thousands of Muslims and Christians under Israeli occupation are prevented from worshiping in their holiest churches and mosques."




*Christian Zionists*

*The Forgotten - Christian Communities in the Holy Land *


The Christian communities in the Holy Land can be divided into two main groups, those living in the State of Israel, and those living under the control of the Palestinian Authority. United by a common history and religion, the conditions under which these two groups currently live is vastly different.

Christians in Israel have a well-established history of participation in the development of a pluralistic society. They enjoy the same rights common to all of the population, such as freedom of worship, movement, legal protection from persecution, equal opportunities to jobs, and religious autonomy.

Israel's Christian population is generally middle class and highly educated. Most own their homes, comparable to all sectors of the Israeli population, and are employed in a wide variety of professions ranging from academic and entrepreneurial to technical and judicial. Approximately half are high-school graduates. And the recently-accredited Mar Elias University is the first Christian university to open in the Middle East for decades. Located in the Galilee, one of the University's missions is to provide "an innovative model of academic excellence and research combined with pluralistic living, in which acknowledgement and respect for difference builds upon the resources and richness of diversity".

Israel's Ministry of Religious Affairs is responsible for meeting the ritual needs of the Christian communities. The Ministry's Department for Christian Communities offers a liaison to turn to for problems and requests. The Ministry also serves as a neutral arbitrator in ensuring the preservation of the established status quo in those holy places where more than one Christian community has rights and privileges. According to Israel's Central Bureau of Statistics, 137,000 people, or just over two percent, are Christian. The majority is affiliated with the Greek Catholic (42 percent), Greek Orthodox (32 percent) and Roman Catholic (16 percent) churches. Nazareth is Israel's largest Christian city, with Christians comprising one-third of the city's population. Christian communities are also concentrated in Haifa, Jerusalem, Shfaram, Tel Aviv-Jaffa, and a number of Christian-majority villages in the Galilee.

Pope John Paul II's 5-day visit to Israel in March 2000 marked a joyous and historic milestone for Israel's Christian communities. The Pope celebrated an open air mass attended by over 100,000 and was warmly received by Israel's Prime Minster, President, Jewish and Muslim religious leaders. The first visit by a Papal Pontiff for over three decades, it was seen as a major lift for the Christian family as a whole in the country.

Tragically, Christians living in Israel have also fallen victim to horrific terrorist attacks. In the October 5, 2003 suicide bombing of the Christian-Jewish co-owned Maxim's restaurant in Haifa, at least seven of the 21 people murdered in the attack were Christians. Four were members of the Matar family, co-owners of the establishment. And this was a not an isolated case. In March 2003, a suicide bomber blew himself up on a No. 37 bus in Haifa, murdering 17, mostly school children. The bus driver, a Christian from Shfaram, was among the injured. In March 2002, a suicide bomber murdered 15 people in Haifa's Matza restaurant, a popular meeting place among the city's Jewish, Christian and Muslim residents.

Despite these incidents and the general atmosphere of conflict during the last few years, the Christian communities continue to thrive. According to Israel's English-language daily, the Jerusalem Post (November 18, 1994), the number of Christians living in Israel has trebled since the re-establishment of the State in 1948. Whether they are praising political actions of the Israeli government or criticizing them, Israel's Christian population continues to experience freedom of speech, religion and movement.

Sadly, the same cannot be said about Christian communities living under Palestinian Authority (PA) rule. Here, they struggle for a place and a voice in a largely Moslem, non-democratic society. While Christians may be found in several Palestinian cities, the majority remains in Bethlehem, Beit Jala and Beit Sahour. These three cities once boasted overwhelmingly Christian majorities. However, many young, well-educated Christians are now choosing to emigrate to the US, Canada, England and Australia, due in part to the shattered economy and on-going violence.

The Christian population of Bethlehem, a town synonymous with Christ and Christianity, has dwindled from over 60% in 1990 to just 20% in 2001. Amazingly, there are now more Beit Jala Christians reportedly living in the small Caribbean nation of Belize than in the entire city of Beit Jala itself.

Christian emigration has grown to such an alarming rate that some local churches have held conferences to find ways to stem the emigration flood. Holy Land Christian Ecumenical Foundation, Catholic Relief Services, the Holy Land Christians Cooperative Society, and other agencies have sponsored programs to encourage Christians to remain in the area.

Some Christians have cast their lot publicly with their Muslim compatriots. Prominent figures, such as Canon Naim Ateek and Archimandrite Atallah Hanna are noted for their support of the Palestinians' resistance, and the latter has come close to promoting the notion of armed struggle. At the same time, these church officials are exploiting the open composition of Israel's society as they export their overt hostility into the diplomatic arena.

Nevertheless, many other worshippers privately they express fears about their future. Christians continue to be suspect in Muslim eyes, and have been subjected to harassment, physical attacks, and property destruction, due in part to Muslim identification of Christianity with the West and Western values.

A particular case in point is the "Talitakoumi" school in Beit Jala, which is financed by the Protestant Church in Berlin. The head of the German Liaison Office to the Palestinian Authority protested against the use of the school for terror activities against Israel.

In an incident about Christmas celebrations in Bethlehem, Israeli Prime Ministerial Spokesperson Ra'anan Gissin stated that "a 10 percent tax ('jizya') was levied on the Christians to help finance the Intifada" (International Christian Embassy web site, December 2002).

It appears that the Israel army has been sensitive to the needs of the Christian population, by lowering the visibility of troops immediately prior to and during the Christian festivities and by allowing secure transport during holidays for Christians from the surrounding areas to holy sites. Conversely, the PA leadership has, over the past several years, politicised the celebrations. Much attention was garnered during the Intifada by its forbidding public Christmas celebrations in Bethlehem, citing 'Palestinian suffering' as the reason and by choosing this sensitive period to turn public attention to Chairman Arafat's confinement in Ramallah.

As the population continues to dwindle in Palestinian areas, the remaining community is becoming an uncertain minority. While Christians living under the PA can praise the actions of the Palestinian leadership, they are unable to openly or vocally criticize the PA for fear of physical or economic harm.

Ethnic Minorities : Israel Today - Israel My Beloved


----------



## Jroc (Nov 17, 2010)

> Islam remains intolerant of any other group of people. Others are not accepted on an equal basis, only as dhimmis to be subjugated by Islam. Muslim children are taught to chant:
> 
> We shall fight on Saturday and then on Sunday
> In other words, first the Jews and then the Christians.
> ...



Christians in Israel, neighboring areas


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

The Israeli military opened fire at Palestinian and international protesters who gathered near the borders of Beit Hanoun town, in northern Gaza Strip on Tuesday.

Protesters used shuffles to fill up a trench the Israeli military dug to cut off local farmers from their land adjacent to the borders to create a buffer zone.

As soon as the work started Israeli soldiers stationed at the borders opened fire at the unarmed civilians. Protesters were forced to move back temporarily, and started over, however troops opened live fire again at the protesters and the organizers agreed to call the action off.

Israeli Military Opens Fire At A Nonviolent Protest In Gaza - International Middle East Media Center


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> 
> A Jew among 25,000 Muslims | World news | The Guardian



Can't call it apartheid. Too many have died for them to do it any other way. Anyone who claims it's all propaganda is a bold-faced liar.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli military opened fire at Palestinian and international protesters who gathered near the borders of Beit Hanoun town, in northern Gaza Strip on Tuesday.
> 
> Protesters used shuffles to fill up a trench the Israeli military dug to cut off local farmers from their land adjacent to the borders to create a buffer zone.
> 
> ...



Protesters....you mean terrorists. How many were killed? 

Btw.....I've never heard of protesters doing work of any kind. They're just there to make a statement. 

Israel has a siege mentality for good reason.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli military opened fire at Palestinian and international protesters who gathered near the borders of Beit Hanoun town, in northern Gaza Strip on Tuesday.
> ...



"Terrorist" is an Israeli propaganda talking point.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Saying that indicates that you're a mindless partisan. 

Terrorism is a real threat not just in Israel but in the UK, France, Russia, the United States, and around the world. Israel has nothing to do with this fact. The only common factor is that Muslims seem to be the perps in every case.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



All occupiers call the occupied terrorists. It is just part of the propaganda.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I guess the UK, France, Spain, the United States, and everyone else is occupiers too?

Bombs going off....mass-murders on military installations. Trains and buses blowing up. Hotels reduced to rubble.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The US occupies Iraq, Afghanistan, and Palestine and meddles in the affairs of other countries to the detriment of their people.

So yeah.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli military opened fire at Palestinian and international protesters who gathered near the borders of Beit Hanoun town, in northern Gaza Strip on Tuesday.



*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: Why Arabs Love Israel...*


> Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own  all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...



Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



This Palestine, which doesn't even exist?  You're not exactly the brightest bulb.

Middle East historian Bernard Lewis...


> > The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the Mandate.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _All occupiers call the occupied terrorists. It is just part of the propaganda._


That is what palestinians® do for a living, of course. It's their occupation, after all.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Hey georgie do you get all you're bullshit information form the Same Jew hater website?: What would happen to these students if they demonstrated against a Muslim Arab government? Theyd be, assaulted and jailed,some would probably be killed.All citizens of Israel have these freedoms much like the U.S.
> 
> *Arab Students Demonstrate at the Hebrew University*
> 
> ...


Hey, Moses & Guns...

Do you even read your own propaganda?

According to your post "(a) few Israeli rightist students started to attack the demonstration while cursing and threatening those who participated in it. The University security and Israeli policemen protected Israeli students and arrested some Arab students. Six students were arrested and three were injured."

Hey! sounds like the Jews are just as brutal as those Muslim governments you're so worked up about.

Any thoughts on why the more Israel "returns to Judaism" the more its actual policies are guided by Jewish ideological considerations and less by rational ones?

"My use of the term 'rational' does not refer here to a moral evaluation of Israeli policies, or to the supposed defence or security needs of Israel  even less so to the supposed needs of 'Israeli survival'. 

"*I am referring here to Israeli imperial policies based on its presumed interests.*.."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey georgie do you get all you're bullshit information form the Same Jew hater website?: What would happen to these students if they demonstrated against a Muslim Arab government? Theyd be, assaulted and jailed,some would probably be killed.All citizens of Israel have these freedoms much like the U.S.
> ...



The UN's propaganda is better, doofus.  The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> ...


Too many of whom have died?

Since September 2000 to the present 1,084 Israelis and 6,430 Palestinians have died.

Exactly 0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians while 21,145 Palestinian homes have been demolished by Israel.

Between 1955 and 1992 there were exactly 0 UN resolutions targeting Palestinians and at least 65 targeting Israel.

If Americans Knew


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Birdbrain, more Nazis were killed in World War II than Americans.

Casualty counts in war are meaningless, jackass


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

To whom?
Slave.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Between 1955 and 1992 there were exactly 0 UN resolutions targeting Palestinians and at least 65 targeting Israel.



Probably because Pallies are not members of the UN, shit-for-brains.

And, not one resolution issued against Israel by the Arab-controlled UN is binding, thus, they are meaningless.

You're so dumb, it's not even funny.  But, we still laugh at you


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Exactly 0 Israeli homes have been demolished by Palestinians while 21,145 Palestinian homes have been demolished by Israel.



Lie.  You made up the figure.

What is not made up is Hamas has demolished 200 Pallie homes...


> The Hamas government in the Gaza Strip plans to raze another 180 Palestinian houses, on top of the 20 it recently demolished in the southern town of Rafah, the Palestinian Center for Human Rights charged on Thursday.
> 
> The 20 houses already destroyed were home to some 150 people, who are now homeless and living in tents, the organization said.


Hamas to raze 180 Gaza houses to erect Islamic religious center - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


You're projecting.

Since the end of WWII the US military has killed millions of civilians from Korea to Kosovo.

If your definition of "terrorism" includes violence or threats of violence against civilians for political, religious, ideological (or economic) reasons, the US wins the terror championship by knockout.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> To whom?
> Slave.



The objective of war, shithead, is to kill more people than the enemy does.  Israelis fight better than Arabs.  

Moses kicks Allah's ass.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 18, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > To whom?
> ...



By mooching more weapons.

Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> You're projecting.
> 
> Since the end of WWII the US military has killed millions of civilians from Korea to Kosovo.
> 
> If your definition of "terrorism" includes violence or threats of violence against civilians for political, religious, ideological (or economic) reasons, the US wins the terror championship by knockout.




 I'd neg rep ya, but from the looks of it you are proud of that shitty reputation of yours.... so nevermind.

Your full of 

Im not even going to show you where your wrong because your too much of a drone and too far gone for me to even bother.

I just wanted to shit in this thread.

I feel much better now.... carry on


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Like the Arrow Missile Defense System, one of the most advanced of its kind in the world, first developed by Israel?

Or, the UAVs pioneered by Israel for combat relied on by the US military in Afghanistan and used by the US and its allies in Iraq and Afghanistan?

Or, the myriad of other military innovations that has prompted the US military to establish joint research projects with Israel...
IDF, US Army seek to coordinate medical-military R&D

Or, NASA establishing a space exploration partnership with Israel...
NASA - NASA Adds Israeli Technical Expertise to Lunar Science Research at Ames

You're a clueless twit.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



But, you choose to live in terrorist America because no other country would give you welfare for sitting on your drunken fat uneducated unemployed unsuccessful ass all day masturbating to Hitler videos.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



So marc, I guess you must figure that repetitive amateurish disses instead of a reasoned thought is somehow supposed to hurt? Or do you just like to picture someone (you) whacking off to a hitler movie.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You're brain dead.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > To whom?
> ...


Israel would not exist without US arms, Parasite.

Soon even that won't be enough to keep your slave state alive.

Working on that back-stroke?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > You're projecting.
> ...


So how many civilians has the US military killed since 1945?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Yoiu're a clueless twit.

Israel is the 4th largest military defense exporter in the world.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I was born here, Parasite.

You?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



How many infidels have Muslims killed since the 7th century?  Hundreds of millions.

Islam = Religion of Genocide.  It's decreed by Allah...

Quran 17:16... 


> When We decide to destroy a population, We (first) send a definite order to those among them who are given the good things of this life and yet transgress; so that the word is proved true against them: then (it is) We destroy them utterly.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


And still receiving $7milliion US tax dollars a day.
Congratulations.
Parasite.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



And, still giving the US $15 billion annually as one of the biggest customers of American products.

Office of the United States Trade Representative


> U.S. goods exports from Israel in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Who are the parasites, again?

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 


> Some people like Jews and some do not, but no thoughtful `person' can doubt the fact that they are beyond all question the most formidable and most remarkable race which has ever appeared in the world


 


> The coming into being of a Jewish state in Palestine is an event in world history to be viewed in the perspective, not of a generation or a century, but in the perspective of a thousand, two thousand or even three thousand years" "This is an event in world history


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



That will not help one bit when Israel implodes.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 19, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > _But, you choose to live in terrorist America because no other country would give you welfare for sitting on your drunken fat uneducated unemployed unsuccessful ass all day masturbating to Hitler videos._
> ...


Hitler videos came later, I suppose.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



But, you didn't know Israel is one of the largest military exporters in the world.

You = uneducated = no reputational points.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Irrelevant. Israel is the mooch capital of the world.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That you have no reputational points signifies you are irrelevant, because you are a clown.

Israel is one of the wealthiest countries in the world with a $200 billion GDP and a per capita income 3x that of Turkey.

Israel was recently unanimously admitted into the elite OECD, signifying Israel as one of the world's important global economies.

You're so stupid, it's not even funny.  But, we still laugh at you


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Who? You and all your imaginary friends?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



With what Israel has stolen and mooched, Haiti would be a wealthy country..


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Irrelevant. Israel is the mooch capital of the world._


Something must be wrong with that arab-to-english translator.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Angel Gurría, Organization of Economic Cooperation And Development, Secretary-General, Paris
29 June 2010, France


> *We are gathered here to celebrate Israel's Accession Agreement to the OECD*.
> 
> *As you know, accession to the OECD is an extremely rigorous and demanding process. Over the last three years, Israel has undergone in-depth reviews with 18 OECD Committees, which have scrutinised its policies in diverse fields, from investment to anti-corruption, from environment to fiscal affairs, from public governance to science and technology.  Indeed, for Israel, as for our other new and prospective Members, the successful conclusion of the accession process is not the end of the road. In fact, it is just the beginning of a process of mutual learning. And I would like to stress the &#8220;mutual&#8221; in this process. In fact, in certain areas, OECD countries have a lot to learn from Israel&#8217;s experience.*
> 
> ...


Israel?s Accession Agreement to the OECD


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 20, 2010)

"When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed ... 

"In war, when our forces storm the enemy, they are allowed and even enjoined by the Halakhah to kill even good civilians, that is, civilians who are ostensibly good."

Ostensible Jewish morality.

What Our Taxes


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6vyT8RzMo[/ame]


> * I am the former commander of the British forces in Afghanistan. I served with NATO and the United Nations; commanded troops in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and Macedonia; and participated in the Gulf War. I spent considerable time in Iraq since the 2003 invasion, and worked on international terrorism for the UK Governments Joint Intelligence Committee.
> 
> Mr. President, based on my knowledge and experience, I can say this: During Operation Cast Lead, the Israeli Defence Forces did more to safeguard the rights of civilians in a combat zone than any other army in the history of warfare.*
> Israel did so while facing an enemy that deliberately positioned its military capability behind the human shield of the civilian population.
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed
> ...



That stooge sure can regurgitate Israel's lies.

Good boy!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You sit in your room all day playing with yourself


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 20, 2010)

Still projecting?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Still projecting?



Still sucking for even one rep point, you fat drunk?
Try prayer


----------



## Jroc (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed ...
> 
> "In war, when our forces storm the enemy, they are allowed and even enjoined by the Halakhah to kill even good civilians, that is, civilians who are ostensibly good."
> 
> ...



Thats one man's opinion idiot. its not Israeli policy Rabbi's don't make military policy. Can you use one other source for you're propaganda goergie boy? what a looser


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 20, 2010)

Did you bother to read the link, stupid?

"What makes such texts particularly significant, Shahak explains, is that '_n Israel these ideas are widely disseminated among the public at large, in *the schools and in the army*.' 

"In a booklet published by the Israeli Army for its soldiers, Shahak reports, the Chief Chaplain wrote:

    "'When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed ... In war, when our forces storm the enemy, they are allowed and even enjoined by the Halakhah to kill even good civilians, that is, civilians who are ostensibly good.'"

Don't you ever tire of making excuses for fundamentalist terrorism?_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Did you bother to read the link, stupid?



BOGUS website, jackass.

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Don't you ever tire of making excuses for fundamentalist terrorism?



Muslims whom you suck off never tire of terrorism.  It's the only thing they do well.

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

"Shahak and Mezvinsky provide a number of translations from the Talmud and other writings that they note are omitted from books on Judaism published in English; for example, from a fundamental book of Hassidism: '*All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures 'in whom there is absolutely nothing good.' Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one.* 

"*The very existence of a non-Jew is 'non-essential', whereas all creation was created solely for the sake of the Jews." *

"There are many such passages."

What Our Taxes


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Shahak and Mezvinsky provide a number of translations from the Talmud and other writings that they note are omitted from books on Judaism published in English; for example, from a fundamental book of Hassidism: '*All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures 'in whom there is absolutely nothing good.' Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one.
> 
> "The very existence of a non-Jew is 'non-essential', whereas all creation was created solely for the sake of the Jews." [/]*


*


The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## Jroc (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Shahak and Mezvinsky provide a number of translations from the Talmud and other writings that they note are omitted from books on Judaism published in English; for example, from a fundamental book of Hassidism: '*All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures 'in whom there is absolutely nothing good.' Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one.*
> 
> "*The very existence of a non-Jew is 'non-essential', whereas all creation was created solely for the sake of the Jews." *
> 
> ...



Why do you keep posting only from that bullshit website?...Like I keep saying and people like you continue to ignore those are opinions from individuals thats it..


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Shahak and Mezvinsky provide a number of translations from the Talmud and other writings that they note are omitted from books on Judaism published in English; for example, from a fundamental book of Hassidism: '*All non-Jews are totally satanic creatures 'in whom there is absolutely nothing good.' Even a non-Jewish embryo is qualitatively different from a Jewish one.*
> ...



It's obvious: George is mentally ill.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.

"*What makes such texts particularly significant*, Shahak explains, is that '_n Israel these ideas are widely disseminated among the public at large, in the schools and in the army.'"

Fundamentalist Arabs indoctrinate their children to kill Jews, partially because many Jews inculcate a ruthless and supremacist faith in their young.

The biggest difference is the Arabs manage it without $7 million US tax dollars every day while the Jewish State of Israel would never have come into existence without the US taxpayer.

What Our Taxes_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.
> 
> "*What makes such texts particularly significant*, Shahak explains, is that '_n Israel these ideas are widely disseminated among the public at large, in the schools and in the army.'"_


_

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

What makes Jews superior?

According to the UN, that is.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What makes Jews superior?
> 
> According to the UN, that is.



What makes you inferior?  Genetics?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 21, 2010)

What makes you banned at USMB?

Stupidity or Arrogance?

Both?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What makes you banned at USMB?
> 
> Stupidity or Arrogance?
> 
> Both?


----------



## Jroc (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.
> 
> "*What makes such texts particularly significant*, Shahak explains, is that '_n Israel these ideas are widely disseminated among the public at large, in the schools and in the army.'"
> 
> ...


_

What the hell are you talkng about? you such an brainwashed idiot




			Israel operates an Arab education system for Israeli-Arabs minority that teaches Arab students, in Arabic, about their history and culture.
		
Click to expand...



*Jewish and Arab teachers at Hand in Hand*






Education in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



you compare this to this...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8fRMqWOBuM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8fRMqWOBuM[/ame]


The more you post the more you look like an idiot georgie boy_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> What makes Jews superior?
> 
> According to the UN, that is.



Mark Twain...


> If statistics are right, the Jews constitute but one percent of the human race. It suggests a nebulous dim puff of stardust lost in the blaze of the Milky Way. Properly, the Jew ought hardly to be heard of, but he is heard of, has always been heard of. He is as prominent on the planet as any other people, and his commercial importance is extravagantly out of proportion to the smallness of his bulk. His contributions to the world's list of great names in literature, science, art, music, finance, medicine, and abstruse learning are also away out of proportion to the weakness of his numbers. He has made a marvelous fight in this world, in all the ages; and had done it with his hands tied behind him. He could be vain of himself, and be excused for it. The Egyptian, the Babylonian, and the Persian rose, filled the planet with sound and splendor, then faded to dream-stuff and passed away; the Greek and the Roman followed; and made a vast noise, and they are gone; other people have sprung up and held their torch high for a time, but it burned out, and they sit in twilight now, or have vanished. The Jew saw them all, beat them all, and is now what he always was, exhibiting no decadence, no infirmities of age, no weakening of his parts, no slowing of his energies, no dulling of his alert and aggressive mind. All things are mortal but the Jew; all other forces pass, but he remains. What is the secret of his immortality?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.
> 
> "*What makes such texts particularly significant*, Shahak explains, is that '_n Israel these ideas are widely disseminated among the public at large, in the schools and in the army.'"
> 
> ...


_

More bullshit from Chomsky's worst student, George. The Arabs of Israel (Arab/Palestinian) are rich, at least those in power like Hamas and Fatah, or whatever name the PLO takes tomorrow.

Billions of dollars are being paid to Arabs in Israel by presidents who bow to the Saudis.


http://www.paulbogdanor.com/chomsky/bogdanor.pdf




			The Devil State:
Chomskys War Against Israel
By Paul Bogdanor
		
Click to expand...





			But Chomskys diatribes on the Arab-Israeli conflict are not only the product of his uniquely paranoid and vituperative mind; they
also bear the hallmarks of his intellectual repertoire  massive falsification of facts, evidence, sources and statistics, conducted in the pursuit of a fanatical and totalitarian ideological agenda.
		
Click to expand...





			In general, it is clear that the extensive apparatus of quotations and footnotes in
Chomskys polemical work is merely an elaborate hoax designed to mislead the unwary
reader. Perhaps the most astonishing aspect of the whole charade is that Chomsky is almost never called to account for his deceptions
		
Click to expand...





			The huge sums of money the PLO received from Saudi Arabia and other Arab
countries seem to have been spent primarily on weapons and ammunition, which
were placed strategically in densely populated civilian areas in the hope that this
would either deter Israeli attacks or exact a price from Israel in world opinion for
killing civilians crates of ammunition were stacked in underground shelters and
antiaircraft guns were emplaced in schoolyards, among apartment houses, next to
churches and hospitals.
		
Click to expand...


Saudi Aid to Palestine




			1.      Palestinian Authority Budget Assistance

The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has fulfilled all its obligations under the Arab League Summit which call for support of the budget of the Palestinian Authority (PA).  Part of this assistance pays the salaries of PA employees, including security officers, and amounts to $7.7 million per month paid by the Saudi Fund for Development (SFD) every two months according to the agreed upon mechanism.  Accordingly: $92.4 million has been allotted to support the budget of the Palestinian Authority for a year, starting from April 2008, according to the resolution of the Arab Summit in Damascus.  Installments have been transferred from the allotted fund to the account of the Palestinian Finance Ministry through the end of December 2008.
The last installment, which equals $23.1 million, for the period from 1 January to 31 March 2009, was transferred by the end of February 2009.
In addition to the amounts decided by the Arab Summits, a $20 million fund has been transferred to the unified account of the Palestinian Authority in Euros to support its budge
		
Click to expand...


BBC News - New US aid for Palestinians as peace talks stall




			10 November 2010 Last updated at 18:31 ET Share this pageFacebookTwitterShareEmailPrint
New US aid for Palestinians as peace talks stall
By Kim Ghattas
BBC News, Washington
		
Click to expand...





			US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton announced new aid of $150m (£93m) for the Palestinian Authority on Wednesday - part sweetener, part vital support for Palestinian institution-building, a track running parallel to the negotiations
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.
> ...


_

Pestilinians will receive close to $2 BILLION in foreign aid in 2010, making them the richest refugees in the world.

No wonder they have turned being a refugee into a career choice.  Why work?_


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


_

I dont see a commute of 50 miles as being a refugee. I live 2000 miles from where I was born, I must be in exile, a refugee._


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Distance does not matter. Some refugees live in sight of their land that provided them with a living. However, Israel will not allow them to go back to their farms, factories, or stores. They are trapped in ghettos away from any resources.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



The refugee clock ran out a loooong time ago on the Pallies.  The '48 refugees are dead and buried.  We're now onto 3rd and 4th generation refugees, except, refugee status is not inherited.

My grandfather was a refugee from Germany, but, I cannot go to the UN and claim refugee status.

Pallies are lazy bums who have turned refugee status into a career choice.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Genius, your Pallie refugees have no farms or factories or stores from 1948 in Israel.  The "refugees" were born outside of ISrael.

Try to wrap your little brain around that little factoid.

Furthermore, there is no right of return for refugees, especially descendants who are not even refugees.  150 million refugees created during WW II were resettled elsewhere, including 12 million ethnic Germans.

Pallies are the only refugee group who have not been resettled despite nearly 30 Arab countries and 60 Muslim countries.  Because, they are heartless Arab scum using the Pallies as political pawns against Israel.

Now, you know.

*Wall Street Journal...
"The Arab World's Dirty Secret".*


> As Israelis and Palestinians prepare to visit Washington next week to begin direct peace talks, it's worth recalling what refugees the Palestinians are&#8212;in Arab countries.
> 
> Last week, Lebanon's parliament amended a clause in a 1946 law that had been used to bar the 400,000 Palestinians living in the country from taking any but the most menial jobs. "I was born in Lebanon and I have never known Palestine," the AP quoted one 45-year-old Palestinian who works as a cab driver. "We want to live like Lebanese. We are human beings and we need civil rights."
> 
> ...



http://thehuffingtonriposte.blogspot.com/2010/08/who-are-greatest-persecutors-of.html


----------



## Jos (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> refugee status is not inherited.


Tell that to the Jews that occupy Palestine


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > refugee status is not inherited.
> ...




There is no Palestine, Ho Say.  That was invented by the Romans.  Unless you can prove Arabs are Italian, then you're fucked.

Ho Say, the UN says Israel is a much better country to live in than your shitty bankrupt country of al Andalus (Spain)    Suck it up, mariposa  

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Jos (Nov 22, 2010)

Yet israel excludes and oppress's the other people living there,  because they are not jewish


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.
> ...


_

The Palestinian Authority in Ramallah is not the government. Abbas left the government in June of 2007. He, with US money, weapons, and marching orders, created an alternate government in the West Bank with no legitimacy._


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


_

Abbas remains the Chairman of the PA.

Now, you know_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jos said:


> Yet israel excludes and oppress's the other people living there,  because they are not jewish



You made that up, Ho Say.  Are you mentally ill?

Israel is among the most free countries in the world, according to the UN.  More so than your shitty bankrupt Spain.

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jos said:


> Yet israel excludes and oppress's the other people living there,  because they are not jewish



*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: Why Arabs Prefer Israel...*


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity
> 
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

Jroc said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > These opinions don't only come from individuals. The are taught in *public schools and in the army*.
> ...


_
The more you post, the more you prove you're an ignorant slave.

Individual Arabs and Jews transcend their governments' biases on occasion, but the Jewish state is for Jews first and foremost.

That's why it's called a Jewish State.

Get it?_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


_

UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)




			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> That's why it's called a Jewish State.
> 
> Get it?



Obviously, it is you who doesn't get it, since, Israel was established to provide freedom of religion, all religions.

Israel is the most pluralistic country in the world.

Now, even you know, dunce.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Individual Arabs and Jews transcend their governments' biases on occasion, but the Jewish state is for Jews first and foremost.



There are 60 Islamic shitholes.  There's a Greek country.  There's a Church of England country.  There's a Catholic country [Italy]

But, you have a problem with one Jewish country, you sick dog?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Actually I think arab countries like Saudi Arabia resemble Apartheid South Africa more than Israel does. Try going to Saudi Arabia and practicing any religion other than Islam and see what happens to you.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Actually I think arab countries like Saudi Arabia resemble Apartheid South Africa more than Israel does. Try going to Saudi Arabia and practicing any religion other than Islam and see what happens to you.



Have you driven on the Muslim Only highway or the Infidel Only highway in apartheid Saudi Arabia?

http://rochester.indymedia.org/usermedia/image/3/hway-2-mecca-muslims-only.jpg


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I think arab countries like Saudi Arabia resemble Apartheid South Africa more than Israel does. Try going to Saudi Arabia and practicing any religion other than Islam and see what happens to you.
> ...



I served in Saudi Arabia on a deployment and I have never seen a more segregated society in my life, only Muslims can practice their religion, Muslims drive on different roads than non Muslims, women cannot go anywhere alone and must be in Muslim dress and with a male relative, if you are a foreigner and especially non Muslim you have no rights in that country. Smells like Apartheid to me.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



So, presumably, you're not gay, a crime in Saudi Arabia punishable by death.

Muhammad's last words 1400 yrs ago were that no religion other than Islam could be permitted in Arabia, which has been obeyed to this day.   Infidels are denied citizenship and are barred from entry to Mecca and Medina.

Yet, Saudi Arabia has been a member of the UN Human Rights Council, pointing to the degenerate state of the UN and Saudi Arabia


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




The UN Human Rights Council is a joke, I believe even Libya and Zimbabwe are members. As far as Saudi Arabia goes, even heterosexual sex is a crime if you are not married. Adultry is a crime punishable by a prison term I believe.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Egypt, the center of female genital mutilation, Jordan, where other countries send their prisoners to be tortured, Russia, China and Cuba have all been proud members of the UN Human Rights Council.  It would be laughable were it not so pitiful.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




What a joke, those countries wouldn't know human rights if it kicked them in the head. I know everyone gives the US grief over some of the things that have happened in Iraq and Afghanistan but I am telling you those countries have done things far worse to make what the US Soldiers in Abu Ghuraib did look like a picnic.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Syria trains jihadists and sends them into Iraq to kill Americans.  And, jackass Obama reposts an ambassador to Syria thinking he can charm those cut-throats who massacred 20,000 of their own people in Hama into becoming US allies.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Syria is a joke, on one hand they say they want better relations with the west but on the other they still arm and support Hamas and Hezbollah, until Syria stops helping those groups Syria needs to be considered a sponsor of terrorism. I heard Syria might be taken off the terrorist list


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Not sure I've heard Assad articulate a desire for closer relations with the West.  He certainly thumbed his nose at Obama when shortly after Washington reposted an ambassador after many years Assad hosted a dinner with Ajad and Nasrallah, basically telling Obama to go fk himself.

Turkey is making a mistake in distancing itself from the West in favor of Syria and Iran and even Sudan [Darfur], which is a one-way highway to nowhereville.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I am surprised at Turkey, they are supposedly a "moderate" Islamic country but are cozying up to countries like Iran, Syria and Sudan? what next? Sharia Law in Turkey


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Turkey is selling material to Iran to help build nuclear weapons.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Ataturk is spinning in his grave over the Islamization of Turkey since AKP came to power in '02.  But, that's a whole other conversation.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Isn't Turkey a Sunni country though? I thought Sunni countries did not want a nuclear Iran?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Turkey is in a tug of war for Middle East hegemony with Iran but both Turks and Persians are joined against Arabs, viewed as lower on the Islamic ladder.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Excellent, so it won't be long until Turkey covers its women in burkas, outlaws alcohol, punishes men and women who engage in sexual liasions without being married, and locks down the whole country in Sharia Law.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Iran also supports the Palestinians who are Sunni. I thought they hated each other.

There must be a breakdown in propaganda here.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Partners in crime.  If Iran cared so much about the Fakestinians, Iran would have resettled them 60 years ago, instead of using them as pawns against Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Exactly, no country in the Middle east gives a damn about the Palestinians. Iran uses Hamas to do their dirty work against Israel that is it, Iran treats the Arabs in their country like dirt so they do not want the Palestinians moving there. Palestinians who have lived in other Arab countries for generations are still denied citizenship to those countries and jobs, nobody wants them. The evil Israel has done more for the Palestinians than any Arab country has done.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Arab world's dirty little secret.

*Wall Street Journal...
"The Arab World's Dirty Secret".*


> As Israelis and Palestinians prepare to visit Washington next week to begin direct peace talks, it's worth recalling what refugees the Palestinians arein Arab countries.
> 
> Last week, Lebanon's parliament amended a clause in a 1946 law that had been used to bar the 400,000 Palestinians living in the country from taking any but the most menial jobs. "I was born in Lebanon and I have never known Palestine," the AP quoted one 45-year-old Palestinian who works as a cab driver. "We want to live like Lebanese. We are human beings and we need civil rights."
> 
> ...



The Huffington Riposte: WHO ARE THE GREATEST PERSECUTORS OF THE PALESTINIANS? NOT ISRAEL, IT IS THE REST OF THE ARAB WORLD


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 22, 2010)

If the Arab countries gave the Palestinians full citizenship and rights than they wouldn't have any pawns to use against Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> If the Arab countries gave the Palestinians full citizenship and rights than they wouldn't have any pawns to use against Israel.



You can't expect much from people who once buried their babies alive and who today dream of their children dying as suicide bombers


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > That's why it's called a Jewish State.
> ...


"Let me begin with the official Israeli definition of the term 'Jewish', illustrating the *crucial difference between Israel as 'a Jewish state' and the majority of other states.* 

"By this official definition, Israel 'belongs' to persons who are defined by the Israeli authorities as 'Jewish', irrespective of where they live, and to them alone. 

"*On the other hand, Israel doesn't officially 'belong' to its non-Jewish citizens, whose status is considered even officially as inferior.* 

"This means in practice that if members of a *Peruvian tribe* are converted to Judaism, and thus regarded as Jewish, they are entitled at once to become Israeli citizens and benefit from the approximately 70 per cent of the West Bank land (and the 92 per cent of the area of Israel proper), *officially designated only for the benefit of Jews*.

"All non-Jews ( *not only all Palestinians*) are prohibited from benefiting from those lands. (The prohibition applies even to Israeli Arabs who served in the Israeli army and reached a high rank.)" 

All Israelis are equal, BUT Jews are just a little more equal.

Right?

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > All non-Jews (B]not only all Palestinians[/B]) are prohibited from benefiting from those lands. (The prohibition applies even to Israeli Arabs who served in the Israeli army and reached a high rank.)
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Actually I think arab countries like Saudi Arabia resemble Apartheid South Africa more than Israel does. Try going to Saudi Arabia and practicing any religion other than Islam and see what happens to you.


If Arabs in Saudi Arabia were persecuting a Jewish minority in the same way Jews in Israel brutalize Arabs in Area C and Gaza, would the world's reaction be any different?

No one is saying discrimination doesn't exist anywhere except Israel; however, the ethnic and religious prejudices that Israel exhibits go largely unnoticed in the US corporate press.

And Israel still receives $7 million US taxpayer/day to enforce its apartheid.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I think arab countries like Saudi Arabia resemble Apartheid South Africa more than Israel does. Try going to Saudi Arabia and practicing any religion other than Islam and see what happens to you.
> ...



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.



Human dev. is freedom


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh...*


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: Why Arabs Love Israel*


> Far from being mistreated, the Arab population in Israel and in the territories administered by Israel has been freer than the population in any Arab state. Arabs in Israel vote. They elect leaders to the Knesset. They have their own political parties. They have their own newspapers. They have full rights to citizenship. They are free to speak their minds. As an Arab-American journalist who has spent a good deal of time covering the region, I can tell you there is more freedom for Arabs in Israel than in any Arab state.
> 
> Land cannot possibly be the contentious issue as the Arab and Muslim states in the region already have 800 times as much territory as Israel. The Arabs have 50 times the population of Israel. The Arabs have all of the oil reserves of the region. They have 21 states of their own  all varying shades of police states. It's difficult to imagine how one more will bring peace to a region that has known some of the most devastating and costly wars of the last century.
> 
> ...



Why Arabs love Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

"I suspect that the Jews of the USA or of Britain would regard it as antisemitic if Christians would propose that the USA or the United Kingdom should become a 'Christian state', belonging only to citizens officially defined as 'Christians'. 

"The consequence of such doctrine is that Jews converting to Christianity would become full citizens because of their conversion. It should be recalled that the benefits of conversions are well known to Jews from their own history. 

"When the Christian and the Islamic states used to discriminate against all persons not belonging to the religion of the state, including the Jews, the discrimination against Jews was at once removed by their conversion. But a non-Jew discriminated against by the State of Israel will cease to be so treated the moment he or she converts to Judaism.

"*This simply shows that the same kind of exclusivity that is regarded by a majority of the diaspora Jews as antisemitic is regarded by the majority of all Jews as Jewish.* 

"To oppose both antisemitism and Jewish chauvinism is widely regarded among Jews as a 'self-hatred', a concept which I regard as nonsensical."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "I suspect that the Jews of the USA or of Britain would regard it as antisemitic if Christians would propose that the USA or the United Kingdom should become a 'Christian state', belonging only to citizens officially defined as 'Christians'.



*The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 
*Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 22, 2010)

Is a Jew opposed to antisemitism and Jewish chauvinism guilty of self-hatred?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Is a Jew opposed to antisemitism and Jewish chauvinism guilty of self-hatred?



There is medication, you know, for your paranoid schizophrenia.


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Israel isn't apartheid, they just don't let anyone in they don't like. It's more like their own prison, go outside the wall and you die.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Israel isn't apartheid, they just don't let anyone in they don't like. It's more like their own prison, go outside the wall and you die.



It's called immigration policy, mental midget.  America has one, too.   So, too, most countries.

Go to mommy, stupid little boy.


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Israel isn't apartheid, they just don't let anyone in they don't like. It's more like their own prison, go outside the wall and you die.
> ...



At least the Americans and Canadians let the indians stay!!!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



You just oppress your aboriginals, right, stupid little boy?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



How is it living in apartheid Canada, stupid little boy?
Bordering On Apartheid: Challenging immigration control in Canada | The Dominion


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Shows you know zero, Goodbye.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



Are you leaving in order to oppress your aboriginal population in Canada?


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

Canada has NO walls, sorry, you lose.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Canada has NO walls, sorry, you lose.



Sure, there are walls in your apartheid Canada, stupid little boy.,  You're just too brain dead to have a clue

*"End The Segregation In Canada"*


> At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.


http://v1.theglobeandmail.com/series/apartheid/First step: End the segregation


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...


Is this why you're here, "Princeton"?

To extinguish any meaningful debate?

Isn't that propaganda?

Or hasbara??


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Yoiu've been drinking all day?  Thunderbird?


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Canada has NO walls, sorry, you lose.
> ...



Ok, dumbass, post a picture, a link... to the apartheid wall(s) in Canada and I'll declare heebs the greatest thing to happen to mankind ever. Otherwise go back to throwing around a matzo ball for sport.


----------



## jillian (Nov 25, 2010)

we have a new anti-semite sock puppet???


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> we have a new anti-semite sock puppet???



Let's just say that I think Marc39's (I think the 39 is for his IQ) job here is to make everyone hate jews and isaraelis as much as possible. If after listening to this mental midget you still feel sympathetic towards israelis, well, I can't help you.


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc just can't handle that he lives behind a wall to separate him from millions of people who want him dead. Just look at the way he responds to posts, he's totally lost it.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc just can't handle that he lives behind a wall to separate him from millions of people who want him dead. Just look at the way he responds to posts, he's totally lost it.



Your apartheid Canada has the walls, psycho boiiiiiyyyy
*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Do the arabs yell "FORE" when they lob rockets at you?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Do the arabs yell "FORE" when they lob rockets at you?



Do the aboriginals whom you persecute in Canada know you as your sock puppet Frank Zapper Crapper, psycho boyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?  

"*End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page

I own you, biitch


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Do the arabs yell "FORE" when they lob rockets at you?
> ...



You own me because you keep repeating the same nonsense every time? Wow, I guess jews don't even have to work at it to feel superior. Must be in the genes... or the nose.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



Sock puppet Frank Zapper Crapper

*End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

*Apartheid Israel*: Only self-denying jews can't see it.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> *Apartheid Israel*: Only self-denying jews can't see it.



Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper...


> All of my life, Israel has been a symbol of the triumph of hope and faith.  After 1945, our battered world desperately needed to be lifted out of post-war darkness and despair.  After so much pain and suffering, humanity needed comfort and optimism.  After so much death and destruction, we needed renewal.  The renewal of the dream of a better and more civilized world.  We needed to be inspired and it was the Jewish people who suffered most who provided that inspiration.
> 
> By their example, they led the world back to the light.  From shattered Europe and other countries, near and far, the descendants of Abrhahan, Isaac and Jacob made their way home.  Their pilgramage was the culmination of a 2000 year dream it is a tribute to the unquenchable human aspiration for freedom and a testament to the indominable spirit of the Jewish People.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWhpWHeI6-U[/ame]


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > *Apartheid Israel*: Only self-denying jews can't see it.
> ...


He's a jewish toad. Like you.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



*Poll: Harper Best Choice For Prime Minister*
Harper best choice for prime minister: poll


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



He's still a jew toadie. 

I don't vote, as you can tell, there's nothing to vote for in Canada.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



And, you're a psycho?


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 25, 2010)

"Israeli police officers evicted a Palestinian family from their home in a predominantly Arab neighborhood of East Jerusalem on Tuesday morning, and a group of Jewish settlers moved into the property at night."

Thieves and night...

Eviction of Palestinians...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Israeli police officers evicted a Palestinian family from their home in a predominantly Arab neighborhood of East Jerusalem on Tuesday morning, and a group of Jewish settlers moved into the property at night."




*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: The Pro Palestinian's Real Agenda*


> The so-called pro-Palestinian &#8220;junta&#8221; on the campuses has nothing to offer other than hatred and de-legitimization of Israel. If these folks really cared about the Palestinians, they would be campaigning for good government and for the promotion of values of democracy and freedom in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Their hatred for Israel and what it stands for has blinded them to a point where they no longer care about the real interests of the Palestinians, namely the need to end the anarchy and lawlessness, and to dismantle all the armed gangs that are responsible for the death of hundreds of innocent Palestinians over the past few years.
> 
> ...


On Campus: The Pro-Palestinian's Real Agenda


Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> ...


Yahoo! Groups


Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Arabs living in Israel have always enjoyed free and unlimited access to medical services. Israeli hospitals have always been full of Arab patients, who often heap praise on doctors and nurses for offering them the best treatment.
> 
> Even Arabs from neighboring countries have been seeking medical treatment in Israeli hospitals.
> 
> ...


Why do PalArabs attack ambulances? (Khaled Abu Toameh) : South Capitol Street


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

" The nationalist not only does not disapprove of atrocities committed by his own side, but he has a remarkable capacity for not even hearing about them."-- George Orwell, English writer, 1903--1950


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> _"The nationalist not only does not disapprove of atrocities committed by his own side, but he has a remarkable capacity for not even hearing about them."_


Sounds like the United Nations goddamn convention, of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> " The nationalist not only does not disapprove of atrocities committed by his own side, but he has a remarkable capacity for not even hearing about them."-- George Orwell, English writer, 1903--1950



Winston Churchill...


> A Jewish homeland will be a blessing to the whole world


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 26, 2010)

With the possible exceptions of Area C and Gaza.

btw, Winnie was at least the racist Hitler was.

Not that it would matter to you.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> With the possible exceptions of Area C and Gaza.



*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs And Muslims Run To Israel*


> *Many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip have a dream: to work or live in Israel. Some even say they are prepared to pay large sums of money to obtain Israeli citizenship.  Others pay a lot of money to Palestinian and Jewish traffickers who help them bypass checkpoints to enter Israel in search of work and good life.* These are not self-hating Palestinians. Nor are they "pro-Israel traitors" who support the Zionist movement. Many Palestinians feel that neither Fatah nor Hamas has done enough to alleviate their suffering. Many Fatah leaders who stole billions of dollars of international donations earmarked for the Palestinians have invested their fortunes in hotels, tourist resorts and real estate firms in the West. Hamas, on the other hand, prefers to spend millions of dollars on purchasing [and smuggling] large amounts of weapons, including rockets and ammunition.
> 
> *It is a disgrace for Arab and Muslim dictators, particularly those who make billions of dollars from selling oil, that their constituents have to seek work and refuge in Israel and the West.* It is also a disgrace for Fatah and Hamas that thousands of Palestinians cannot find jobs or a good life in the two Palestinian states in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  Arab and Islamic regimes are spending billions of dollars on building new mosques and madrasas while nearly half of their people are illiterate and live under the poverty line. University graduates in these countries are forced to search for work in the West because of poor working conditions and lack of opportunities.
> 
> ...


The Iconoclast - New English Review


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 27, 2010)

To end Israeli apartheid SWIFTly...

"The international banking sanctions campaign in New York against apartheid South Africa during the 1980s is regarded as the most effective strategy in bringing about a nonviolent end to the country&#8217;s apartheid system...

"If international civil society is serious about urgently ending Israel&#8217;s violations of Palestinian rights, including ending the occupation, then suspension of *SWIFT* transactions to and from Israeli banks offers an instrument to help bring about a peaceful resolution of an intractable conflict... 

"(Today) interbank transfer instructions are conducted through the Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication (*SWIFT*), which is based in Belgium...

*SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries.* 

"Without access to *SWIFT* and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. 

"*In short, no payment &#8212; no trade.*" 

Even Jews aren't smart enough to survive without trade.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> To end Israeli apartheid



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > " The nationalist not only does not disapprove of atrocities committed by his own side, but he has a remarkable capacity for not even hearing about them."-- George Orwell, English writer, 1903--1950
> ...



... so the jews didn't have to land in England after WWII. That was well known.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Please stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _With the possible exceptions of Area C and Gaza. btw, Winnie was at least the racist Hitler was. Not that it would matter to you._


Don't know what that drivel was supposed to mean.
Anyway, I've found a cool Winston quote: "Left to themselves, the Arabs of Palestine would not in a thousand years have taken effective steps towards the irrigation and electrification of Palestine. They would have been quite content to dwell - a handful of philosophic people - in wasted sun-drenched plains, letting the waters of the Jordan flow unbridled and unharnessed into the Dead Sea." A nation of philosophic wankers, indeed.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"The international banking sanctions campaign in New York against apartheid South Africa during the 1980s is regarded as the most effective strategy in bringing about a nonviolent end to the countrys apartheid system..._


It's old garbage.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _With the possible exceptions of Area C and Gaza. btw, Winnie was at least the racist Hitler was. Not that it would matter to you._
> ...



More proof that winston was a drunk and liked to chew on big long brown things all day.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> More proof that winston was a drunk and liked to chew on big long brown things all day.



UN: Israel among the 15 best countries in the world to live in.
Mexico: #98.

Pedro, stop sending us Mexican drugs and illegal aliens


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I'm sorry arabs and their arabapologists are offended, but, as one individual put it, life's life and facts are facts, let'em get used to it.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



So because some people in an area want to live without electricity, that's a reason to put them down? Pretty solid reasoning... for a drunk.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Israel: Microprocessors 
Mexico: Drugs, illegal aliens


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Israel: no hot chicks.
Mexico: a great place to party with lots of beautiful women.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Mexico: cheap whores


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...


Of course, not! But their thieving habits is.


Joselito said:


> _Pretty solid reasoning... for a drunk._


I'm not a georgephillip, of course, and Bollinger is to be enjoyed.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"The displacement of 1948, and the post-1967 occupation  an occupation that shirks annexation by preferring a formula that includes 'the application of Israeli law in the West Bank and Gaza' though without, of course, granting citizenship and political rights to the occupied  are two cases of demographic segregation undertaken on behalf of a Jewish majority..._


Our staunch judophobe is grabbing at the 4-th Geneva convention, which entered into force on October 21, 1950, whimsically making it retroactive, which it is not. If it, theoretically, is, then why does it not apply, for example, to about 400,000 japanese, thrown out by the sovietski in violation of the non-aggression pact from the Kurile islands? No UN weeping about that. Especially in view of the fact that, the japanese held the islands, as an established japanese territory. The convention is based on the assumption that, there had been a legitimate sovereign, who was ousted. Well, arabs decided to fight it out and got a joo army boot stuck up their arse. Real life and real life decisions aren't a computer game with a "save-reload" button to fall back on.
Altogether, all refugees are equal, but some so-called "refugees" are more equal, than others.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jos said:


> _I never suggested the coin was "ancient" , ( the date is clearly visable) I posted a photo of a coin from Palestine, a country you would like us to belive never existed You are once again exposed as a crude Liar._


So, who was it's president, shakh, prime-minister, madrasa manager?


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kalam said:


> _If the unification of a tract of land as a single political entity is what gives its people the right to self-rule, may we have all of this territory returned to us, please?_


A good excuse for Washington, DC, to declare war on Canada, indeed.


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 27, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"The displacement of 1948, and the post-1967 occupation  an occupation that shirks annexation by preferring a formula that includes 'the application of Israeli law in the West Bank and Gaza' though without, of course, granting citizenship and political rights to the occupied  are two cases of demographic segregation undertaken on behalf of a Jewish majority..._
> ...


"The condition has reached the stage where it might be diagnosed as an advanced case of demographomania. 

"*The mania, of course, is rooted in Zionist principles*, in the need to maintain a *Jewish majority capable of implementing a democracy that will absorb the Diaspora*, accommodate pioneer settlement and the assumption of a common history, and that allows for the *fetishisation of military service. *

"For without any of the above Israel would have to practice government by the minority, *which inevitably leads to apartheid or racial segregation*, to government by a national minority that sees the state as the embodiment of its legitimacy. 

"Such practices demand dual sets of legality."

A Short History...


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Indeed, the phenomenon, called the arab pussy galore. Being in a position of James Bondstein, I can lend a helping ... (hmm) ... , if they are interested.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*Jose Aznar, former Prime Minister, Spain: If Israel Goes Down, We All Go Down*


> We cannot forget that Israel is the West&#8217;s best ally in a turbulent region.  The state of Israel was created by a decision of the UN. Its legitimacy, therefore, should not be in question. Israel is a nation with deeply rooted democratic institutions. It is a dynamic and open society that has repeatedly excelled in culture, science and technology.  Owing to its roots, history, and values, Israel is a fully fledged Western nation. Indeed, it is a normal Western nation, but one confronted by abnormal circumstances.  What binds us, however, is our unyielding support for Israel&#8217;s right to exist and to defend itself. For Western countries to side with those who question Israel&#8217;s legitimacy, for them to play games in international bodies with Israel&#8217;s vital security issues, for them to appease those who oppose Western values rather than robustly to stand up in defense of those values, is not only a grave moral mistake, but a strategic error of the first magnitude.
> 
> Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots. If the Jewish element of those roots is upturned and Israel is lost, then we are lost too. Whether we like it or not, our fate is inextricably intertwined.  The real threats to regional stability, however, are to be found in the rise of a radical Islamism which sees Israel&#8217;s destruction as the fulfillment of its religious destiny and, simultaneously in the case of Iran, as an expression of its ambitions for regional hegemony. Both phenomena are threats that affect not only Israel, but also the wider West and the world at large.  Israel is our first line of defense in a turbulent region that is constantly at risk of descending into chaos; a region vital to our energy security owing to our overdependence on Middle Eastern oil; a region that forms the front line in the fight against extremism. If Israel goes down, we all go down. To defend Israel&#8217;s right to exist in peace, within secure borders, requires a degree of moral and strategic clarity that too often seems to have disappeared in Europe. The United States shows worrying signs of heading in the same direction.
> 
> ...



Republicans Abroad




[


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

We French helped build the wall in Israel, so I guess we approve of an apartheid israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> We French helped build the wall in Israel, so I guess we approve of an apartheid israel.



Newest inmate/sock puppet  from the psycho ward


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


Fascists come out of the woodwork to champion Israel.

What's the matter...can't find that medal Goebbels struck with the Swastika on one side and Zionist star on the other?

"Aznar's government posthumously granted a medal of Civil Merit to *Melitón Manzanas, the head of the secret police in San Sebastián* and the first high-profile member of the Francoist government killed by ETA in 1968. Manzanas was widely considered a torturer, and Amnesty International condemned the awarding.[27]

"After the 2004 elections it was revealed that Aznar and his government secretly channeled public funds to a US legal firm to lobby for the bestowment of the Congressional Gold Medal on Aznar. 

"The contract consisted in a first payment of $700,000 USD for the first seven months, followed by $100,000 monthly payments until it reached the sum of $2 million.[28]

"In an interview with BBC World on 27 July 2006 he voiced doubts about 'Islamists' being the sole culprits of the disputed 11 March 2004 Madrid train bombings, 'You know in this moment some perpetrators of the attacks, but you do not know who imagined the attack, who is the leader of the attack, who is the idea (sic) of the attack, who established and supported means for the attacks, who defined the logistics of the attacks, who established the strategies of the attack. Nothing...I think that one part of the perpetrators are Islamists, but I think that this is not only an Islamist attack.'"

Aznar: A Credit to the Rich


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh*...


> Israel is a free and open country with a democracy, that respects the freedom of the media. You can basically write any anti-Israel story and still walk in downtown Jerusalem or Tel Aviv without having to worry about your safety. Anyone can be a journalist in Israel.
> 
> We dont have a free media in the Palestinian area, we didnt have one when I was working there in the late 70s and early 80s, we didnt have one when the PLO came here after the signing of the Oslo accords and we still dont have one under Fatah and Hamas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

If Spain goes down, nobody will even notice.
Israeli arabs are all traitors.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> If Spain goes down, nobody will even notice.
> Israeli arabs are all traitors.



Another sock puppet from the psych ward


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

The UN condemned Israel for its wall.
BBC NEWS | Middle East | UN condemns West Bank 'wall'


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> The UN condemned Israel for its wall.



France is condemned for being an apartheid state
France is heading straight into apartheid, warns equality chief | Mail Online


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



This is bases on false premise.



> The state of Israel was created by a decision of the UN. Its legitimacy, therefore, should not be in question.



The UN did not create Israel.



> Israel is a fundamental part of the West. The West is what it is thanks to its Judeo-Christian roots.



Israel has been driving Christians out of their homes and off their land, sometimes killing them, since 1947. That continues today. What "Judeo-Christian roots" is he talking about?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Er, no.  You just made that up.

*Khaled Abu Toameh: the Muslim Genocide of Christians Throughout The Middle East*...


> *It is obvious by now that the Christians in the Middle East are an "endangered species."  Christians in Arab countries are no longer being persecuted; they are now being slaughtered and driven out of their homes and lands. Those who for many years turned a blind eye to complaints about the persecution of Christians in the Middle East now owe the victims an apology. Now it is clear to all that these complaints were not "Jewish propaganda."
> 
> The war of genocide against Christians in the Middle East can no longer be treated as an "internal affair" of Iraq or Egypt or the Palestinians. What the West needs to understand is that radical Islam has declared jihad not only against Jews, but also against Christians.  In Iraq, Egypt and the Palestinian territories, Christians are being targeted almost on a daily basis by Muslim fundamentalists and secular dictators.*
> 
> ...


The West, Islam and Sharia: Muslim Genocide of Christians Throughout Middle East


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pierre Pirate said:
> 
> 
> > The UN condemned Israel for its wall.
> ...



UN trumps some online newspaper loser. I win.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pierre Pirate said:
> ...



Bankrupt apartheid France loses.  Get a job and stop rioting, loser.
France is heading straight into apartheid, warns equality chief | Mail Online


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

Most French are proud to have helped the nazis.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Most French are proud to have helped the nazis.



Most French are embarrassed to be French.  Get a job, loser and take a bath


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



All that blabber does not have anything to do with my post that you referenced.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

*International Christian Embassy, Jerusalem*...


> Today, the ICEJ stands at the forefront of a growing mainstream movement of Christians worldwide who share a love and concern for Israel and an understanding of the biblical significance of the modern ingathering of the Jews to the land of their forefathers.
> 
> For nearly 30 years the ICEJ has stood by Israel, showing our support in a variety of ways, both in the land and around the world. We administer several aid projects, engage in advocacy for Israel, and assist in aliyah to the Jewish homeland
> 
> ...


 
International Christian Embassy Jerusalem: About us


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> *International Christian Embassy, Jerusalem*...
> 
> 
> > Today, the ICEJ stands at the forefront of a growing mainstream movement of Christians worldwide who share a love and concern for Israel and an understanding of the biblical significance of the modern ingathering of the Jews to the land of their forefathers.
> ...



What do they say about Israel giving Christians the boot from the holy land?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > *International Christian Embassy, Jerusalem*...
> ...



They would say that you're lying given the Intl Christian Embassy is located in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Must be those fake Christians. Or just duped by the propaganda.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Must be you're a congenital liar.

Susan M. Michael 
US Director 
International Christian Embassy Jerusalem... 


> We support Israel because we are Americans and we believe all Americans should support Israel. Israel is a democracy, and the only democracy in a region of totalitarian and repressive governments. Israel is a strong and loyal ally of the USA in a region where the word &#8220;ally&#8221; is a relative term. In America&#8217;s war against terrorism and in her stance for freedom from tyranny, she will never have a stronger more vital ally than Israel.


http://www.icej.org/


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

At the time of the creation of the Israeli state in 1948, it is estimated that the Christians of Palestine numbered some 350,000. Almost 20 percent of the total population at the time, they constituted a vibrant and ancient community; their forbears had listened to St. Peter in Jerusalem as he preached at the first Pentecost. Yet Zionist doctrine held that Palestine was a land without a people for a people without a land. Of the 750,000 Palestinians that were forced from their homes in 1948, some 50,000 were Christians7 percent of the total number of refugees and 35 percent of the total number of Christians living in Palestine at the time.

Christians find themselves under the hammer of the Israeli occupation to no less an extent than Muslims, yet Americasupposedly a Christian countrystands idly by because its most politically influential Christians have decided that Palestinian Christians are acceptable collateral damage in their apocalyptic quest. To be a Christian from the land of Christ is an honor, says Abbas, a Palestinian Christian whose family lived in Jerusalem for many generations until the purge of 1948. To be expelled from that land is an injury, and these Zionist Christians in America add insult. Abbas is one of the handful of Palestinian Christians that could be described as Evangelical, belonging to a group that appears to be distantly related to the Plymouth Brethren. Cherishing the role of devils advocate, I had to ask him, Is the State of Israel not in fact the fulfillment of Gods promise and a necessary step in the second coming of Christ? Abbas looked at me briefly and laughed. Youre kidding, right? You know what they do to our people and our land. If I thought that was part of Gods plan, Id be an atheist in a second.

The American Conservative -- Forgotten Christians


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> At the time of the creation of the Israeli state in 1948, it is estimated that the Christians of Palestine numbered some 350,000.
> 
> 
> BOGUS website.
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gjD36JydSE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watc:lol::lol:v=9gjD36JydSE&feature=related



BOGUS video, above.  


Christians United For Israel...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I8D87oAgas[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmHjvMwdTsA[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

*I am an Israeli Arab and I support Israel.* 


> Why?  Because, I can express myself freely.  I'm a free man living in a free country.  With my family situation, if I was living in an Arab country, I will be killed long time ago.  With my mind and my way of living and my way of thinking, I'm surely already have been killed long time ago.
> 
> Why?  Because, I love freedom.  I adore liberty.  And, in Israel, simply, you can express that.  Can you imagine if you were a Jewish man living in an Arab country and Parliament member and trying to curse your country, they will kill you straight away.  Look what Israel is doing with Arabs in Parliament, they listen, it's a democracy, no problem.  They [Arabs] are shouting freely against Israel in the Parliament.  This is the truth.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrIWyEhl8A[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 28, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd2pX9M2rDk[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 28, 2010)

"The demonstration follows a string of violent attacks against the Christian community in Iraq, which has already *dwindled from 1.5 million to about 400,000 over the past decade*. 

"Gunmen stormed a Sunday Mass service in Baghdad on Oct. 31, killing 68 people -- including two priests -- and injuring many others. 

"On Wednesday, five people were killed and 20 wounded in more than a dozen bombings and mortar attacks targeting Christian families in the Iraqi capital.

"'*Since the fall of Saddam Hussein's regime*, the Iraqi government was not able to protect us,' Gultekin told The Associated Press. 

"'So, our conclusion is that we need an autonomy in the north of Iraq to protect our people and to be in a safe and secure place.' 

"Police estimated that about 4,000 people marched in the demonstration in pouring rain, although organizers said there were many more. 

"They carried pictures of the two priests killed in the attack on the church and chanted slogans condemning violence against Christians in French, English and Arabic." 

Illegal occupations in Palestine and Iraq are responsible for murdering thousands of Muslims and Christians. One obvious solution would be to end the occupations and prosecute all who have made a profit from war crimes.

Thousands Protest...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

> *I'm proud being an Arab living in Israel.  I work hard in Israel and I have the feeling of security.  I have the freedom to dream.  It's not a problem to fulfill your dreams here even if you are an Arab.  Exactly if you are a very good Arab you have much more opportunities.  They look for you, they search for you.  I love this way.*
> I love the way I'm living my life.  I feel free.  I feel relaxed with myself.  I'm doing the things I love.  I think in the Arab countries, I wil be killed, especially coming from a poor family.  But, thanks to Israel, thanks to the situation here, life security and health security--free--you can live.  And, you can get wherever you want to go.
> 
> I want to tell you that you should know the majority of Arabs in Israel, they are feeling very well with their life here.  Don't listen to them, they are lying, my friend.  They are afraid, afraid that some day this country will disappear and their brothers from the Arab countries from around will come here and kill them.   I just want to say, support Israel.  I am as an Arab Palestinian support Israel.
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1rSbJ6g2_4[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 29, 2010)

"According to the Jewish religion, the *murder of a Jew* is a capital offense and one of the three most heinous sins (the other two being *idolatry and adultery*). 

"Jewish religious courts and secular authorities are commanded to punish, even beyond the limits of the ordinary administration of justice, anyone guilty of murdering a Jew. 

"A Jew who indirectly causes the death of another Jew is, however, only guilty of what talmudic law calls a sin against the 'laws of Heaven', to be punished by God rather than by man.

"When the victim is a Gentile, the position is quite different. A Jew who murders a Gentile is guilty only of a sin against the laws of Heaven, not punishable by a court.1 

"*To cause indirectly the death of a Gentile is no sin at all*.2

"Thus, one of the two most important commentators on the Shulhan Arukh explains that when it comes to a Gentile, 'one must not lift one's hand to harm him, but one may harm him indirectly, for instance by removing a ladder after he had fallen into a crevice .., there is no prohibition here, because it was not done directly:3 He points out, however, that an act leading indirectly to a Gentile's death is forbidden if it may cause the spread of hostility towards Jews.4

"A Gentile murderer who happens to be under Jewish jurisdiction must be executed whether the victim was Jewish or not. However, *if the victim was Gentile and the murderer converts to Judaism, he is not punished.*"

Glad there's no double standard before the law in Israel.

Jewish History, Jewish Religon


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "According to the Jewish religion, the *murder of a Jew* is a capital offense and one of the three most heinous sins (the other two being *idolatry and adultery*).
> americansknew.org



BOGUS website.  Tsk tsk


----------



## georgephillip (Nov 30, 2010)

"Since even the minimal interdiction against murdering a Gentile outright applies only to 'Gentiles with whom we [the Jews] are not at war', various rabbinical commentators in the past drew the logical conclusion that in wartime all Gentiles belonging to a hostile population may, or even should be killed.6 

"*Since 1973 this doctrine is being publicly propagated for the guidance of religious Israeli soldiers.* 

"The first such official exhortation was included in a booklet published by the Central Region Command of the Israeli Army, whose area includes the West Bank. In this booklet the Command's Chief Chaplain writes:

   "' When our forces come across civilians during a war or in hot pursuit or in a raid, so long as there is no certainty that those civilians are incapable of harming our forces, then according to the Halakhah they may and even should be killed ... *Under no circumstances should an Arab be trusted, even if he makes an impression of being civilized *... 

"'In war, when our forces storm the enemy, they are allowed and even enjoined by the Halakhah to kill even good civilians, that is, civilians who are ostensibly good.'"

Have you ever known any "trustworthy Arabs" or "religious Jewish soldiers"?

How about "ostensibly good civilians"?

Expendable children?

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Since even the minimal interdiction against murdering a Gentile outright applies only to 'Gentiles with whom we [the Jews] are not at war', various rabbinical commentators in the past drew the logical conclusion that in wartime all Gentiles belonging to a hostile population may, or even should be killed.6
> ifamericansknew



BOGUS website.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Expendable children?



Expendable children in the genocide in Darfur perpetrated by Mooslims whom you fellate.



> The genocide in Darfur has claimed 400,000 lives and displaced over 2,500,000 people. More than one hundred people continue to die each day; five thousand die every month.
> 
> Since February 2003, the Sudanese government in Khartoum and the government-sponsored Janjaweed militia have used rape, displacement, organized starvation, threats against aid workers and mass murder. Violence, disease, and displacement continue to kill thousands of innocent Darfurians every month.


Genocide in Darfur, Sudan | Darfur Scorecard
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ojg9UjMk0[/ame]


Israel is the only country providing safe haven to Darfur refugees, shown here waiving Israeli flags and boasting about Israeli democracy...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGa2_8tgsKw[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 30, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Since even the minimal interdiction against murdering a Gentile outright applies only to 'Gentiles with whom we [the Jews] are not at war', various rabbinical commentators in the past drew the logical conclusion that in wartime all Gentiles belonging to a hostile population may, or even should be killed._


So, how does one make a conspiracy of the books, that can be bought freely?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2010)

By not printing certain books in English.

Einstein.

Not.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> By not printing certain books in English.
> 
> Einstein.
> 
> Not.



Reputational points not.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

BANNED?

Not.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _By not printing certain books in English._


Now we know that, Shahak was a goebbelsian dumbass.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 2, 2010)

"Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen. 

"He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001. 

"*He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist*. 

Planning to post your bio?

Jewish History, Jewish Religion


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen.
> 
> ifamericansknew



BOGUS website.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

Give us your version of Israel Shahak.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Give us your version of Israel Shahak.



Allahu fucku.

Mooslims are born liars.

Qur'an 9:3 "Allah and His Messenger dissolve obligations."


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen._


That's where he had developed his kapo skills, happily modified later to suit his leftodumbass views, of course.



georgephillip said:


> _"He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001._


And eff him.



georgephillip said:


> _"He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist._


Like any cryptofascista, of course.



georgephillip said:


> _Planning to post your bio?_


This isn't a dating site, and I'm not a homo, requesting bios, muchly apologizingz.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Israel Shahak was a resident of the Warsaw Ghetto and a survivor of Bergen-Belsen.
> 
> "He arrived in Palestine in 1945 and lived there until his death in 2001.
> 
> "*He was an outspoken critic of the state of Israel and a human rights activist[/]. *


*

Martin Luther King, Jr. was a far more important human rights activist, jihadist.



			I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
		
Click to expand...

"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel


Allahu fucku*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

Die slow and soon.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Die slow and soon.



Mahomet was a child molester.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 3, 2010)

More from USMB's Spam QUEEN.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> More from USMB's Spam QUEEN.



Mahomet was a child molester.  allahu fucku

Sahih Bukhari 5, 58, 236... 


> Narrated Hisham's father:
> 
> Khadija died three years before the Prophet departed to Medina. He stayed there for two years or so and then he married 'Aisha when she was a girl of six years of age, and he consumed that marriage when she was nine years old.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 3, 2010)

I see georgee/chomsky has no factual basis for the premise of this thread.



> FLAME: Israel: An Apartheid State? Is there any truth at all in this oft-repeated calumny?





> South African Apartheid. &#8220;Apartheid,&#8221; the Dutch-Africaans term for separation, was the social order of the former South Africa. It meant exactly that. The Black majority of the nation and the so-called Colored were kept strictly apart in all aspects of life. White domination over the native population was mandatory. For instance: Non-Whites had to carry a &#8220;passbook.&#8221; Passbook infringement could lead to deportation to one of the Bantu &#8220;homelands.&#8221; Blacks and Coloreds were being kept from a wide array of jobs. Black-White sex was a serious jail-time criminal offense. Hospitals and ambulances were strictly separated. Whites enjoyed free education until graduation. Not so for Blacks, whose education was strictly limited by the oppressive &#8220;Bantu Education Act.&#8221;
> 
> By law, no mixed sports were allowed. Park benches, swimming pools, libraries, and movies were strictly separated. Blacks were not allowed to purchase or imbibe alcoholic drinks &#8211; etc, etc, etc. And that is only a partial and small list of the many abusive impediments that non-Whites suffered under the South African apartheid regime.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 3, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAj1Y80zdc4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhxwzKlodrQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh...*


> Israel is a free and open country with a democracy, that respects the freedom of the media. You can basically write any anti-Israel story and still walk in downtown Jerusalem or Tel Aviv without having to worry about your safety. Anyone can be a journalist in Israel.
> 
> We dont have a free media in the Palestinian area, we didnt have one when I was working there in the late 70s and early 80s, we didnt have one when the PLO came here after the signing of the Oslo accords and we still dont have one under Fatah and Hamas.
> 
> ...


Abu Toameh: What the Western Media Misses | FrumForum


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 4, 2010)

"*Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region.* 

"*It is no coincidence that the portion of land that was initially supposed to host the Jewish state was 'ethnically cleansed' early*. 

"Along the once flourishing Palestinian coast only two Arab villages remain today.

"The first task, then, was to cleanse the areas of the Jewish state &#8211; as defined in the partition resolution &#8211; of Arab inhabitants. 

"This was followed by the displacement of Arabs from the Galilee and other parts of the presumed Arab state. 

"The result: a large Jewish majority made it possible to impose the democratic sovereignty of the Jews, albeit in a non-liberal manner and with military and settler values. 

"*Thus did Jewish democracy turn religious commitment into a tool of national formation while it pillaged the Arab Palestinian people*. 

"The uprooting of Palestinians in 1948 was an exercise in demographic separation through displacement."

A Short History of Apartheid


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "*Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region.*



Palestinians didn't even exist prior to 1967.    There are 1.5 million Israeli Arabs.

Have you even seen a history book?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "[]Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region.[/]
> 
> "*It is no coincidence that the portion of land that was initially supposed to host the Jewish state was 'ethnically cleansed' early[/]. *


*

You making up bullshit, again, uneducated one.  *


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

georgephillip;3051840URL="http://www.ifamericansknew.org/cur_sit/apartheid.html" said:
			
		

> A Short History of Apartheid[/URL]



Bogus website.  



> *I am an Israeli Arab and I support Israel.  *Why?  Because, I can express myself freely.  I'm a free man living in a free country.  With my family situation, if I was living in an Arab country, I will be killed long time ago.  With my mind and my way of living and my way of thinking, I'm surely already have been killed long time ago.
> 
> Why?  Because, I love freedom.  I adore liberty.  And, in Israel, simply, you can express that.  Can you imagine if you were a Jewish man living in an Arab country and Parliament member and trying to curse your country, they will kill you straight away.  Look what Israel is doing with Arabs in Parliament, they listen, it's a democracy, no problem.  They [Arabs] are shouting freely against Israel in the Parliament.  This is the truth.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrIWyEhl8A[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "[]Because a state with a Jewish minority in Palestine was never on the cards displacement always lay at the core of the Zionist project for a Jewish state located in a country with an Arab majority and in the midst of an Arab region.[/]
> ...


*
Jewish Apartheid began with exclusion.

"Since the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948, Arab citizens of Israel have had to struggle for their basic civil and political rights. 

"In 1948, the area that became Israel was inhabited by 900,000 Palestinian Arabs2. 

"After the war of 1948 and the establishment of the State of Israel, some 770,000-780,000 (86%)3 of this population was displaced from their homes and expelled from Israel, to become refugees in neighboring Arab states. 

"In addition, tens of thousands of Palestinian Arabs were displaced from their homes to other locations within the borders of Israel, becoming refugees within the State of Israel. 

"Those Arabs who remained within the borders of Israel found that virtually overnight they had become a minority in a Jewish State."

Social, Economic and Political...*


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 5, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

All Israelis are constitutionally guaranteed equal rights.   

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > By not printing certain books in English.
> ...



You seem very concerned with rep points.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 6, 2010)

"Travelling into Palestines West Bank and Gaza Strip, which I visited recently, is like a surreal trip *back into an apartheid state* of emergency. It is chilling to pass through the myriad checkpoints  more than 500 in the West Bank. 

"They are controlled by heavily armed soldiers, youthful but grim, tensely watching every movement, fingers on the trigger. 

"Commentary: Israel 2007: worse than apartheidFortunately for me, travelling in a South African embassy vehicle with official documents and escort, the delays were brief. Sweeping past the lines of Palestinians on foot or in taxis was like a view of the silent, depressed pass-office queues of South Africas past. 

"A journey from one West Bank town to another that could take 20 minutes by car now takes seven hours for Palestinians, with manifold indignities at the hands of teenage soldiers."


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Travelling into Palestine&#8217;s West Bank and Gaza Strip, which I visited recently, is like a surreal trip *back into an apartheid state* of emergency. It is chilling to pass through the myriad checkpoints &#8211; more than 500 in the West Bank.



There are about 10 checkpoints.  Once, again, Georgie the drinker is clueless.

*Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: The Pro Palestinian's Real Agenda*


> The so-called pro-Palestinian &#8220;junta&#8221; on the campuses has nothing to offer other than hatred and de-legitimization of Israel. If these folks really cared about the Palestinians, they would be campaigning for good government and for the promotion of values of democracy and freedom in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> Their hatred for Israel and what it stands for has blinded them to a point where they no longer care about the real interests of the Palestinians, namely the need to end the anarchy and lawlessness, and to dismantle all the armed gangs that are responsible for the death of hundreds of innocent Palestinians over the past few years.
> 
> ...


On Campus: The Pro-Palestinian's Real Agenda

*Khaled Abu Toameh: Arabs And Muslims Run To Israel*


> Many Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip have a dream: to work or live in Israel. Some even say they are prepared to pay large sums of money to obtain Israeli citizenship.  Others pay a lot of money to Palestinian and Jewish traffickers who help them bypass checkpoints to enter Israel in search of work and good life.
> 
> These are not self-hating Palestinians. Nor are they "pro-Israel traitors" who support the Zionist movement. Many Palestinians feel that neither Fatah nor Hamas has done enough to alleviate their suffering. Many Fatah leaders who stole billions of dollars of international donations earmarked for the Palestinians have invested their fortunes in hotels, tourist resorts and real estate firms in the West. Hamas, on the other hand, prefers to spend millions of dollars on purchasing [and smuggling] large amounts of weapons, including rockets and ammunition.
> 
> ...


The Iconoclast - New English Review

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Most Arabs in Jerusalem prefer to live under Israeli rule for a number of reasons. First, because as holders of Israeli ID cards they are entitled to many rights and privileges that Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza Strip don't enjoy. They include freedom of movement and social, economic, health and education services that Israeli citizens are entitled to.
> 
> Redividing Jerusalem means bringing either the Palestinian Authority of Hamas into the city. The Arab residents of Jerusalem have seen what happened in the West Bank and Gaza Strip over the past 16 years and are not keen to live under a corrupt authority or a radical Islamist entity.
> 
> Over the past few years, many Arab residents of the city who used to live in the West Bank have abandoned their homes and returned to Jerusalem. They did so mainly out of fear of losing their rights and privileges as holders of Israeli ID cards.  But many of them also ran away from the West Bank because they did not want to live in territories controlled by militiamen, armed gangs and corrupt leaders and institutions.


Yahoo! Groups

Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Arabs living in Israel have always enjoyed free and unlimited access to medical services. Israeli hospitals have always been full of Arab patients, who often heap praise on doctors and nurses for offering them the best treatment.
> 
> Even Arabs from neighboring countries have been seeking medical treatment in Israeli hospitals.  Many Arabs in Jerusalem are extremely grateful to the Israeli medical teams for their services. Hundreds, if not thousands, of Arabs can testify how these paramedics and doctors saved their lives.
> 
> Just two weeks ago, a 65-year-old Arab woman in Jerusalem who suffered a heart attack talked about how the Magen David medical team that rushed to her home had literally saved her life.  Magen David paramedics should be commended for the great work they are doing to offer the best medical treatment to patients -- regardless of their nationality and religion. They should be commended for endangering their lives to enter Arab villages and neighborhoods to save lives.


 Why do PalArabs attack ambulances? (Khaled Abu Toameh) : South Capitol Street


----------



## Ropey (Dec 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Travelling into Palestines West Bank and Gaza Strip, which I visited recently, is like a surreal trip *back into an apartheid state* of emergency. It is chilling to pass through the myriad checkpoints  more than 500 in the West Bank.



Israel is an ethnic state. In the middle east there are Sunni Arabian ethnic states where they have and are in the process of ethnically cleansing all but Muslims and you speak of Non Israeli traveling through Israel. These ones have strapped explosives onto their young, old and mentally deficient and when the borders were far more open, they exploded their explosive laden people in the midst of Israeli civil transportation, cafe's, discos, etc. etc. etc. 

So, Israel created a wall and tightened up its borders. Since it has done this, there are no more suicide bombers or self igniting Palestinians used as devices for their ideology which is to delete the state of Israel. We catch them at the borders now and if anyone dies it is Israeli soldiers and those around the checkpoints. They don't get the chance to kill our young as easily now.

And you would like to change that? 

After the Khartoum Accord Dictates (Three No's) it was an is clear that their desire is no peace, but the dissolution of Israel. 

With twenty thousand Hezbollah on the Lebanese Israeli border.  With over thirty thousand on the Syrian border and now Iran's Shia in Gaza and arming them there, you think there will be any movement forwards on peace?

The war, it comes and it will not be nice. I wish it were not so, but there is no middle ground with Arabian fanaticism and Jew hatred.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Travelling into Palestine&#8217;s West Bank and Gaza Strip, which I visited recently, is like a surreal trip *back into an apartheid state* of emergency. It is chilling to pass through the myriad checkpoints &#8211; more than 500 in the West Bank.



About 10 checkpoints, not unlike in any airport, designed to prevent Muslim terrorists from entering Israel.


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2010)

Ropey said:


> And you would like to change that?



well, if you notice, and i see you have, it's clear he and his buddy would like to change that because it results in dead jews. unfortunately, they revel in that type of body count, while sobbing hysterically over a single person dead in retaliation.



> With twenty thousand Hezbollah on the Lebanese Israeli border.  With over thirty thousand on the Syrian border and now Iran's Shia in Gaza and arming them there, you think there will be any movement forwards on peace?
> 
> The war, it comes and it will not be nice. I wish it were not so, but there is no middle ground with Arabian fanaticism and Jew hatred.



hopefully, when and if that war comes, israel won't listen when someone like the last president asks them to stop before they hae secured a victory... thus emboldening the aggressors.

as a sidenote, i actually have been to both gaza and the west bank. gaza is a pit because they want it to be a pit. the west bank is dotted with homes and  fmilies going about their business and while in need of elevation, isn't the horrific place that some like to make it out to be.

as for checkpoints... big deal. we went through a checkpoint en route to and from the dead sea back into israel proper. it wasn't any big deal. and if that's the price to pay for babies in strollers not being blown up, i say too bad to anyone who takes issue with it.

as a final note, notice that the jew haters don't say a word about Egypt's wall..


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

jillian said:


> as a final note, notice that the jew haters don't say a word about Egypt's wall..



Nor, about Arab apartheid...

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## Ropey (Dec 6, 2010)

jillian said:


> as a sidenote, i actually have been to both gaza and the west bank. gaza is a pit because they want it to be a pit. the west bank is dotted with homes and  fmilies going about their business and while in need of elevation, isn't the horrific place that some like to make it out to be.
> 
> as for checkpoints... big deal. we went through a checkpoint en route to and from the dead sea back into israel proper. it wasn't any big deal. and if that's the price to pay for babies in strollers not being blown up, i say too bad to anyone who takes issue with it.
> 
> as a final note, notice that the jew haters don't say a word about Egypt's wall..



I transferred from the Canadian Armed Forces to Israel in seventy. We knew what Sadat was up to with his pre-sixty seven border peace initiative, and if it didn't work then, it will not work now. They are simply trying an old method of attack that didn't work then and will not today.  The definition of insanity is repeating the same destructive behavior with the expectations that they will yield a different result. They continue to attack Israel and when they get their back sides handed to them, they strut around declaring that they have won since they are not all dead. 

Canada has an Armed Forces transfer agreement where Canadian born Jews who are in the Armed forces can request a federal to federal forces transfer. The US has this agreement as well, but that was from seventy three onwards. Canada was there with this agreement in forty eight. I fought in Seventy Three. I saw the dead and believe me, many Jews died in that fight. Had Sadat not capitulated fully, we would have taken Cairo. I can tell you first hand that there is no "Buddy System" in Islam.

I saw first hand how they fight. It sickened me then, and still does today. The way they can walk over their own screaming brethren without helping them says much about their inbreeding coeficient. (I know, not politically correct.)

Nasrallah was clear when he said that a hundred million Arabians dead to end the Sovereign State of Israel was acceptable to them. Israel was attacked and took land. Arabians put their young in harms way to use them as media opportunities, but they have been clear. They consider every Israeli a combatant and their own children who die in such events as martyrs to their death cult cause. 

These Arabians just can not help but whine when they lose a war. They seem to think as children and want the land back that THEY lost. So, they create their own history of lies. It will be hard to create a peace with the likes of these people. They can not stop killing each other to move forward. A pitiful method from a people who just do NOT learn well. They have not learned how to teach and study. They are far too ensconced with terror indoctrination in their schools. Very little time is spent on teaching the true fundamentals of learning. Why? Because from learning comes questioning, and they do not want this. There is an old Arabian saying. 

"Keep your canine half starved, he will be observant to your every command".


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 6, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by jillian
> as a sidenote, i actually have been to both gaza and the west bank. gaza is a pit because they want it to be a pit. the west bank is dotted with homes and fmilies going about their business and while in need of elevation, isn't the horrific place that some like to make it out to be.



Last time in Judea and Samaria [West Bank], I saw so many Mercedes and BMWs and villas, I thought I was in Beverly Hills.  Hotel availability and tables at the better restaurants were in short supply.  Pricey day spas were booked solid.  This, a result of Israeli security working with their PA counterparts to crack down on crime and restore law and order.  The Pallies know full well if Israel left the West Bank, it would be taken over by Hamas and chaos would ensue.

Gaza has pockets of great affluence.   I had a great steak au poivre at the upscale Roots restaurant in Gaza.  While Gaza also has poverty, it's not any different from the widespread poverty throughout the Arab world, where most Arab countries are Third World.  In fact, Gaza is in better shape than other Arab countries with higher per capita incomes and modern convenieinces such as computers and microwave ovens.

Perception is not reality


----------



## Ropey (Dec 6, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> In fact, Gaza is in better shape than other Arab countries with higher per capita incomes and modern conveniences such as computers and microwave ovens.



QFT


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 7, 2010)

jillian said:


> as a final note, notice that the jew haters don't say a word about Egypt's wall..



What can be said. The Palestinians went through the wall and the tunnels are open for business.

It was just another act of desperation by the retards in our state department.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Dec 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by jillian
> > as a sidenote, i actually have been to both gaza and the west bank. gaza is a pit because they want it to be a pit. the west bank is dotted with homes and fmilies going about their business and while in need of elevation, isn't the horrific place that some like to make it out to be.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats good news, long live Palestine


----------



## jillian (Dec 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > as a final note, notice that the jew haters don't say a word about Egypt's wall..
> ...



it would be nice if you knew what you were talking about.

If they wanted a state, they'd have had one a long time ago. They don't... they want the destruction of Israel.

Too bad... so sad.


----------



## jillian (Dec 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by jillian
> > as a sidenote, i actually have been to both gaza and the west bank. gaza is a pit because they want it to be a pit. the west bank is dotted with homes and fmilies going about their business and while in need of elevation, isn't the horrific place that some like to make it out to be.
> 
> 
> ...



There are a lot of mercedes in Israel because they still get war reparations. I don't think their presence in the West Bank is significant.

I can't speak to the other things you're talking about. What I do know is Arab citizens of Israel have more freedom than do citizens of any Arab nation.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 7, 2010)

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



The Egyptian government cooperates with Israel because that is what they are paid to do. The people, however, support Palestine. Egyptians elections are based on fraud to keep the will of the people out of government policies.

That "destruction of Israel" thing is an interesting piece of propaganda. Israel is a foreign power that is inside Palestine's borders by military force. Why should the Palestinians accept that?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That must be difficult to do since Palestine ceased to exist in 1948 with Israeli statehood.

And, historically, Arabs have never even recognized the existence of Palestine.  It was merely part of Syria.

Historian Bernard Lewis...


> For Arabs, the term Palestine was unacceptable.  For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria].  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Faith-Power-Religion-Politics-Middle/dp/019514421X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291731675&sr=8-1[/ame]



Your lesson in reality for the day


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by jillian
> > as a sidenote, i actually have been to both gaza and the west bank. gaza is a pit because they want it to be a pit. the west bank is dotted with homes and fmilies going about their business and while in need of elevation, isn't the horrific place that some like to make it out to be.
> 
> 
> ...



Good post, I have been to the Middle East many times during my career in the Military and that region has taught me that just because a country is wealthy it does not mean it will have a good standard of living. I have spent time in Kuwait and Saudi Arabia and both those countries are extremely oil rich, there are some areas of the country that are very nice and it looks like you could be back in the States with all the new restaurants, malls etc. but then most parts of the country just look like shit, people throw garbage in the street, the beaches are filthy, people go there for picnics and leave their trash on the beach or throw it in the water, you cannot swim because the water is flowing with thrown away food and trash. I was on the beach there back in 1999 and I shit you not the beach still had barbed wire and bullet shells from when the Iraqis invaded back in 1990, I also found an Iraqi soldiers boot on the beach and an unexploded land mine. Disgusting. My point is if it a country is a shithole it is a shithole, no matter how much money they have. Kuwait is one of the richest countries in the world but is still considered third world because the culture of the people is backwards and they just really don't give a fuck about anything unless its Islam.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote: Originally Posted by jillian
> ...



Islam is the problem behind the fact that Muslim countries are last in education, literacy, healthcare, productivity, scientific researchand industrial development.  Muzzies rely on their allah for direction in their societies and if they are poor and undeveloped, it's because allah wills it.  If allah wishes that they be successful and prosperous, allah will make it happen.

Pathetic, I know


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Oh believe me I know, everything in Kuwait is backwards and a simple thing like even getting your paycheck can be delayed, and if you ask about it the Kuwaiti will usually tell you "inshallah" which means God willing if he wants it to happen it will, so I'm not gonna get off my ass and do shit about it. The countries in the Gulf like Kuwait, Bahrain etc are so small and have so much oil wealth divided between them they really have no excuse to be doing so badly in education, literacy, healthcare etc. Its really a damn shame but it taught me a valuable lesson that even if you toss money at a fool, it really doesn't change who he really is.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 7, 2010)

Jesus. I quit hanging around here for a while and this place degenerates into a Zionist circle-jerk. 

Meanwhile...

Sephardi leader Yosef: Non-Jews exist to serve Jews | JTA - Jewish & Israel News
Dozens of Israeli rabbis forbid renting to gentiles | JTA - Jewish & Israel News

_&#8220;Goyim were born only to serve us. Without that, they have no place in the world; only to serve the People of Israel... Why are gentiles needed? They will work, they will plow, they will reap. We will sit like an effendi and eat..."_​
Oy gevalt!


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jesus. I quit hanging around here for a while and this place degenerates into a Zionist circle-jerk.



Too bad the dreaded Muslims are not in a suicide bomb circle jerk.   

Let's see what prominent figures in history have said about Jews and dreaded Muslims...

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
President John Adams...


> They [the Jewish People] are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews. They have given religion to three-quarters of the globe and have influenced the affairs of mankind more and more happily than any other nation, ancient or modern.



US President Warren G. Harding


> It is impossible for one who has studied at all the service of the Hebrew people to avoid the faith that they will one day be restored to their historic national home and there enter on a new and yet greater phase of their contribution to the advance of humanity.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ishmaels-House-History-Muslim-Lands/dp/0300167156/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1291741404&sr=1-1[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Post something indicative of a problem with the Israeli Jewish community;

2. Resident Zio-troll responds with his typical deluge of unrelated propaganda and strokes his enormous Jewish ego in lieu of actually responding and attempting to explain the situation.

Never change, USMB!


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> 1. Post something indicative of a problem with the Israeli Jewish community;
> 
> 2. Resident Zio-troll responds with his typical deluge of unrelated propaganda and strokes his enormous Jewish ego in lieu of actually responding and attempting to explain the situation.
> 
> Never change, USMB!



Paranoid Muslims waste too much time blaming the Jews for the backwardness of the Muslim world and the dismally failed Islamic culture.

Your pedophile Mahomet stole Judaism, its scripture, its prophets and patriarchs to concoct the fraudulent cult of Islam 

13 MILLION Jews: 160 Jewish Nobel Prize winners.
1.5 BILLION Muslims: Only 2 Nobel Prize winners.

Islam is doomed.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> 2. Resident Zio-troll responds with his typical deluge of unrelated propaganda and strokes his enormous Jewish ego in lieu of actually responding and attempting to explain the situation.
> 
> *Never change*, USMB!



1400 years of Islamic apartheid never changes.


*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## HinduPatriot (Dec 7, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > 13 MILLION Jews: 160 Jewish Nobel Prize winners.
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 7, 2010)

It is almost impossible to find a Palestinian with Egyptian or Moroccan or Kuwaiti citizenship.

Getting Kuwaiti citizenship is almost impossible, the only ways I know is if a foreign woman marries a Kuwaiti man, she can get Kuwaiti citizenship but that requires giving up the citizenship of whatever country you are from. I do know 1 Pakistani man who was able to get Kuwaiti citizenship but he had to work 45 years in a funeral home in Kuwait, he didn't get the citizenship until 2 months befor he died.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 7, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> It is almost impossible to find a Palestinian with Egyptian or Moroccan or Kuwaiti citizenship.



That's because those governments benefit from perpetuating the plight of the Palestinians -- it provides a convenient distraction from their own ineffectiveness and oppressive policies. The West and most of the apostate governments of the so-called Muslim world are complicit in supporting Zionist land-theft and murder.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 7, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Just with cancer, there are only two options. Stop the cancer, or it will destroy you.



I'm sure the Americans would love to have you on their front line, Raj; what are you waiting for?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Just with cancer, there are only two options. Stop the cancer, or it will destroy you.
> ...



Islam is a cancer on civilization that must be destroyed.


Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost impossible to find a Palestinian with Egyptian or Moroccan or Kuwaiti citizenship.
> ...



If a Palestinian is born in the United States he is entitled to everything an American would get, if a Palestinian is born in any Arab country he is entitled to jack shit.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 7, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



...That's essentially what I just said. The bit about the United States is inconsequential since that's not a realistic solution for most of the victims of Zionist expansionism.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > It is almost impossible to find a Palestinian with Egyptian or Moroccan or Kuwaiti citizenship.
> ...



Ignorant Muhammadan, Jews have lived in "Palestine" for 4000 years.  Muslim scum are from the desert of Arabia and stole the entire Middle East from the Jew and the Christian...
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jews lived in "Palestine" at least as far back as 1200 BCE, verified by the archaeological record.

Muslim intruders invaded in 636 CE, nearly 2000 years after Jews had been living there.

You're so uneducated, Muhammadan, it's not funny.  But, we still laugh at you

Allah is a Zionist...
Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> since that's not a realistic solution for most of the victims of Zionist expansionism.



Expansionist Muslims control 99.9% of the Middle East and north Africa, which the Muhammadan stole from the Jews and Christians.

Read, learn, ignorant Muhammadan...
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Israel represents merely 0.1% of the landmass.

You're so ignorant, Muhammadan, it's not even funny.  But, we still laugh at you.


Islam is a dreadful curse.

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Ignorant Muhammadan, 8 out of 10 Arabs prefer to live in Israel, the only democracy in the fascist Arab Muslim Middle East, than any other country in the world, including the Arab and Muslim shitholes...
Center for Public Leadership - Coexistence




> *I am an Israeli Arab and I support Israel.
> Why?  Because, I can express myself freely.  I'm a free man living in a free country.  With my family situation, if I was living in an Arab country, I will be killed long time ago.  With my mind and my way of living and my way of thinking, I'm surely already have been killed long time ago.
> 
> Why?  Because, I love freedom.  I adore liberty.  And, in Israel, simply, you can express that.  Can you imagine if you were a Jewish man living in an Arab country and Parliament member and trying to curse your country, they will kill you straight away.  Look what Israel is doing with Arabs in Parliament, they listen, it's a democracy, no problem.  They [Arabs] are shouting freely against Israel in the Parliament.  This is the truth.*
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrIWyEhl8A[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 7, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> If a Palestinian is born in the United States he is entitled to everything an American would get, if a Palestinian is born in any Arab country he is entitled to jack shit.



Palestinians are as much a scam as Islam, which stole everything from Judaism and Christianity. 

You're all one BIG honking hoax, you corrupt, lying Muzzie jihadist dog

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. *In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese.* Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> *There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.* Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 8, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


And if he's born in Area C or Gaza he's entitled to a bullet in the back.

Do you see a reason why anyone should be allowed to profit from Israel's occupation of the West Bank and Gaza or the US occupations of Afghanistan and Iraq?

How likely is it any of those war crimes would be taking place if the global investor class did not profit?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 8, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



The League of Nations' Palestine Mandate establishing all of "Palestine" as the Jewish homeland says nothing about Area C.

Go to sleep, George.  You've had enough of a bitch slapping for the day.


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

No mandate, no league, no government created Israel, 

God created Israel

The war is not against people the war is against God. 

Allah is not a god, there is only one god. 

If there was an Allah Israel would never of existed.

how do Moslem's explain this simple fact


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTbBx622-8[/ame]


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

HEY TINMAN, WHY DID YOU GIVE UP WHEN CONFRONTED WITH FACTS.

It is amazing, that the stupid people are always saved by people like me, despite being ignorer, and if not ignorant just plain full of hate and bigotry, it is me and the people who agree with me who historically always save the ignorant and the bigots.

Tinman, you should go to Israel and see the truth, all you got is your links on the web, I am glad I see how you think, I know what I need to protect my boys from and I know what I need to teach my boys to destroy when the time comes.

It is amazing, that tinman and all the others choose the side of child rapist, this is not a troll, its simple truth, Tinman prefers to side with the people who pick up rocks and throw at women tied to a stake in the ground. 

Tinman sides with people who murder children.

Tinman uses google, google is hate, nothing more. Liberals running the web, willing to agree to censorship in China, willingly censoring information in the USA.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> HEY TINMAN, WHY DID YOU GIVE UP WHEN CONFRONTED WITH FACTS.
> 
> It is amazing, that the stupid people are always saved by people like me, despite being ignorer, and if not ignorant just plain full of hate and bigotry, it is me and the people who agree with me who historically always save the ignorant and the bigots.
> 
> ...



Wow!

What facts are you talking about?

What do you mean when you say I hate? Could you give an example?


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY TINMAN, WHY DID YOU GIVE UP WHEN CONFRONTED WITH FACTS.
> ...



I quoted you but I did not specifically state you hate. You are pretty one-sides are you not. 

I do not see that you believe Jews have a right to live, I think all you post is from the perspective of hate, I cannot know what is in your heart but the endless threads you start paint that picture to me. 

If you believe everything you post you would be a pretty cold hearted bastard not to hate jews.

If all you portray the Jews to be than Jews must be destroyed, I for one cannot love a dog that rips apart babies, I cannot love the people who murdered babies in Nanking, I cannot love the people who murdered babies in Europe during world war II.

If you do not hate those you start threads against to me that is more chilling.

From my perspective you do hate Jews. Can you post some stuff showing Sunni atrocities, do you post the atrocities of all the Arab wars against Arab. 

I see you only as attacking Jews, from my perspective how can I see you or anyone else any other way.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> No mandate, no league, no government created Israel,
> 
> God created Israel
> 
> ...


What if "God" is just another lie the Rich tell?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Interesting.

Link to a post where I said I hate Jews.

Link to a post where I attack Jews.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Dec 9, 2010)

Tinman, I still say that you should visit Israel.  If I dedicated my life to vilifying a country and people, I'd want to actually see it, at least once in my life.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Tinman, I still say that you should visit Israel.  If I dedicated my life to vilifying a country and people, I'd want to actually see it, at least once in my life.



Tin Head has no love for the Pallies murdered and tortured by their own governments...

*Financial Times: Allegations of West Bank Torture Increase*


> According to former inmates and activists familiar with Palestinian prisons in the West Bank, prisoners affiliated with the Islamist Hamas movement are beaten regularly and deprived of medicine and basic comforts such as blankets and mattresses. There is evidence that a significant number of detainees are tortured during interrogation. The most common form of abuse is known as Shabeh, in which detainees are handcuffed and bound in stress positions for long periods.
> 
> There has been a sharp rise in reported cases of torture and abuse by members of the Palestinian security forces, leading Human Rights Watch to remark last month that "reports of torture by Palestinian security forces keep rolling in." Many analysts and observers fear that life in the West Bank is taking on an increasingly authoritarian hue. "I feel real concern that we are reaching the level of a police state," says Shawan Jabarin, the director of al-Haq, a Ramallah-based human rights group.
> 
> For governments in Europe and North America, the worsening human rights situation poses a thorny political dilemma. Many of them provide generous financial support to the PA, and the U.S., fearing an Islamist takeover of the West Bank, has provided much of the training for the PA security forces. Human rights abuses raise difficult questions for donors: "If we are building a police state - what are we actually doing here?"


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c5ceda42-f58b-11df-99d6-00144feab49a.html#axzz16b4EISuw


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinman, I still say that you should visit Israel.  If I dedicated my life to vilifying a country and people, I'd want to actually see it, at least once in my life.
> ...



Needless to say, Hamas must never ever accept such an arrangement. In the final analysis, the Palestinians have not been struggling for ages to finally settle for a police state without a state which is what the PA is all about!!

More to the point, we all know deep in our hearts that the main motive behind this stupid and barbarian inquisition (barbarian because several people have died under torture in PA custody), has more to do with a sick desire on the part of the PA  to obtain a certificate of good conduct from Israel and the US government, especially the American general Keith Dayton who runs the PA security apparatus, than with any legitimate security concerns.

Finally, it is crystal clear that no matter how savagely and brutally the PA treats its own people, especially the political opposition, the thuggish Israeli government would never grant the PA any real award, probably apart from allowing PA officials to walk through Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. Israel, as we all know, treats the PA as a beggar or quisling entity, and neither the beggars nor the quislings   can be choosers, even if they claim sovereignty and dignity.

Fascism in Ramallah

"...especially the American general Keith Dayton who runs the PA security apparatus,...

Hmmm.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



No love for the Pallies oppressed by Hamas, who throw acid in the faces of women who laugh in public and dress immodestly, jihadist ass licker?

*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh *


> *Here is some last-minute advice to the group of women who are planning to organize another aid ship to break the Israeli naval blockade on the Gaza Strip: Do not forget to wear the hijab and cover other parts of your body before you arrive at the Hamas-controlled area. And make sure that none of you is seen laughing in public. Otherwise, you are likely to meet the same fate as other Palestinian women who have been physically and verbally abused by fundamentalist Muslims in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> Some women in the Gaza Strip have had acid splashed in their faces for allegedly being dressed "immodestly" or for being seen in public with a male who is not a husband, father, brother or son.  Just recently, Hamas's Committee for the Propagation of Virtue and Prevention of Vice stopped female journalist Asthma al-Ghul under the pretext that she came to the beach dressed "immodestly" and was seen laughing in public.  "They accused me of laughing loudly while swimming with my friend, and for failing to wear a hijab," she told a human rights organization in the Gaza Strip. "They also wanted to know the identity of the people who were swimming with me at the beach and whether they were relatives of mine."  This incident came only days after a Hamas judge ordered all female lawyers appearing in court to wear headscarves and a long, dark colored clock under their black robes.  By seeking to help Hamas, the women who are planning to sail to the Gaza Strip are in fact encouraging the fundamentalist movement to continue oppressing Palestinian women living there.  Wouldn't it have been better and more helpful had the same group of female activists launched a campaign to promote women's rights under Hamas? Or to protest against the severe restrictions imposed by Hamas on all women, including the right to stroll along the beach alone or to wear a swim suit?*


Love of the Land: On Breaking Israel's Naval Blockade


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Why did you cut the "...especially the American general Keith Dayton who runs the PA security apparatus,..." part out of my quote?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Well, this is how the Keith Dayton's republic is trying to foster freedom of thought and expression in occupied Palestine. This must be a promising preview of the Palestinian state that Abbas and cohorts are trying to create. !!!! May God help the Palestinians.

This is Keith Dayton's Fatah's fiefdom


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



BOGUS website.

Palestinians are a fiction, clueless one.  No wonder you have zero reputational points.

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> *The Palestinian people does not exist*. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. *In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese*. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> *There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc.* Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> *Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all*. I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. *When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from? *I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Do you have "BOGUS website" in your clipboard so you can paste on anything you do not like?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Perhaps, if you were educated, you wouldn't resort to posting BOGUS websites, dumbass.  

No wonder you have zero reputational points.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You quote World Nut Daily and say my websites are bogus.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



World Net Daily is a member of the White House Press Association, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 9, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



It is also a member of Israel's bullcrap machine.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No wonder you have zero reputational points.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 10, 2010)

"'Goyim [non-Jews] were born only to serve us.' Explaining why God allowed non-Jews long lives, he added: 'Imagine that your donkey would die, youd lose your income. [The donkey] is your servant.  Thats why he [the gentile] gets a long life, to work well for the Jew.'"

Racist Jew Jokes


----------



## Ropey (Dec 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "'Goyim [non-Jews] were born only to serve us.' Explaining why God allowed non-Jews long lives, he added: 'Imagine that your donkey would die, youd lose your income. [The donkey] is your servant.  Thats why he [the gentile] gets a long life, to work well for the Jew.'"
> 
> Racist Jew Jokes



From someone who's profile reputation says he "performs fellatio on goats", well I just won't let your hate filled posts bother me all that much.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't make your donkey jealous.

Your rabbi wouldn't approve.
He might suspect you rent to gentiles.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Don't make your donkey jealous.
> 
> Your rabbi wouldn't approve.
> He might suspect you rent to gentiles.



Martin Luther King, Jr....


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 10, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Don't make your donkey jealous.
> 
> Your rabbi wouldn't approve.
> He might suspect you rent to gentiles.



Just because an extreme rabbi says something, it doesn't mean all that much since Rabbi means teacher and I don't wish to learn extremist thinking patterns. It comes down to choice.

It is no fatwa.


----------



## Kalam (Dec 10, 2010)

Ropey said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make your donkey jealous.
> ...



Fatawa are non-binding. I suppose that means that the Rabbi's edict must be followed?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jihad is binding, Muzzie loser.  

Quran 9:111...


> Verily, Allâh has purchased of the believers their lives and their properties; for the price that theirs shall be the Paradise. *They fight in Allâh's Cause, so they kill (others) and are killed. It is a promise in truth which is binding on Him *in the Taurât (Torah) and the Injeel (Gospel) and the Qur'ân. And who is truer to his covenant than Allâh? Then rejoice in the bargain which you have concluded. That is the supreme success.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Focus on elevating your backward Muzzie culture out of the Middle Ages, instead of fixating on Rabbis, and maybe the pitiful cult of Islam will be known for something more than just terrorism


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



"Terrorism" is just propaganda crap.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Qurah 8:12...


> (Remember) when your Lord inspired the angels, "Verily, I am with you, so keep firm those who have believed. *I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes. *


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So, how are your fingers and toes?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Ask the victims of 9/11.  Oh, that's right, they're dust


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Good thing the Palestinians were not involved in that.

Israel..well...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



*Fake*stinians.  

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> * The Palestinian people does not exist*. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. *In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese.* Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.


Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> *There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis,* etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.


Myths of the Middle East


Arab Commentator Azmi Bishara...


> *Well, I dont think there is a Palestinian nation at all. *I think there is an Arab nation. I always thought so and I did not change my mind. I do not think there is a Palestinian nation, I think its a colonialist invention - Palestinian nation. *When were there any Palestinians? Where did it come from?* I think there is an Arab nation. I never turned to be a Palestinian nationalist, despite of my decisive struggle against the occupation. I think that until the end of the 19th century, Palestine was the south of Greater Syria.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3n5-yG-6dU[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Pallies are Muzzies and, thus, complicit in 9/11

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## Ropey (Dec 10, 2010)

Apartheid Israel, a country with twenty percent Arabians who have full medicare, political, education, etc. etc. They do not have to join the army if they so choose not to and the huge majority of them choose not to as is their right. Jewish citizens must perform armed duty. 

Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?


----------



## Kalam (Dec 10, 2010)

Ropey said:


> Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?



Who cares? Why can't Zionists defend their squatter state without pointing fingers at others?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?
> ...



allah sez the Holy Land is Jewish land.  allah is a Zionist.  

Quran 5:20-21...


> Remember Moses said to his people: 'O my people! Recall in remembrance the favor of Allah unto you, when He produced prophets among you, made you kings, and gave you what He had not given to any other among the peoples. O my people! Enter the holy land which Allah hath assigned unto you, and turn not back ignominiously, for then will ye be overthrown, to your own ruin.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ropey said:


> Apartheid Israel, a country with twenty percent Arabians who have full medicare, political, education, etc. etc. They do not have to join the army if they so choose not to and the huge majority of them choose not to as is their right. Jewish citizens must perform armed duty.
> 
> Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?



8 out of 10 Israeli Arabs prefer Israel to any other country in the world, including the Arab Muslim shitholes  
Center for Public Leadership - Coexistence


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?
> ...



The world community sez you're a squatter, Muzzie terrorist...

The League of Nations..


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?
> ...



Stinky Arabs are the squatters.  Go back to Arabia, sand monkey..

The US Congress agrees...

*The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED*


> *Palestine of today, the land we now know as **Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> *A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


>



Can't operate a computer, ignorant Muzzie?  Didn't allah invent the computer?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Apartheid Israel, a country with twenty percent Arabians who have full medicare, political, education, etc. etc. They do not have to join the army if they so choose not to and the huge majority of them choose not to as is their right. Jewish citizens must perform armed duty.
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImueOLYl4LE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Dec 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?
> ...



This is the only way I have learned to find what the other person truly thinks. Then it comes out. Then the truth will out. 

_Out damned spot.

Yet there it is..._


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdeSK1EHUQg[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 10, 2010)

*I am an Israeli Arab and I support Israel. * 


> Why?  Because, I can express myself freely.  I'm a free man living in a free country.  With my family situation, if I was living in an Arab country, I will be killed long time ago.  With my mind and my way of living and my way of thinking, I'm surely already have been killed long time ago.
> 
> Why?  Because, I love freedom.  I adore liberty.  And, in Israel, simply, you can express that.  Can you imagine if you were a Jewish man living in an Arab country and Parliament member and trying to curse your country, they will kill you straight away.  Look what Israel is doing with Arabs in Parliament, they listen, it's a democracy, no problem.  They [Arabs] are shouting freely against Israel in the Parliament.  This is the truth.
> 
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbrIWyEhl8A[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Now Israel is surrounded by what countries supporting human rights, let alone ethnic rights? Enlighten me please?
> ...



Why do loser Muzzies blame their failed culture on Jews instead of taking responsibility for their own inability to transition out of the Middle Ages and be known for something other than terrorism?

Muslims are so pathetically lame, it's not even funny.  But, we still laugh at you, Abu


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Israel calling Palestinians terrorists is like the coal mine calling the kettle black


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



10 Commandments: Thou Shall Not Murder.

Islamic Commandment:  Thou Shall Terrorize...

Quran 8:12...


> (Remember) when your Lord inspired the angels, "Verily, I am with you, so keep firm those who have believed.* I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes.[/*


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Fakestinian Cleric: "Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whU2qFd89fA[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 11, 2010)

Ropey said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make your donkey jealous.
> ...


It's not "*an exterme rabbi*" who's saying something.

It was "...the religious decree issued this week by *at least 50 of Israels leading rabbis, many of them employed by the state as municipal religious leaders.* 

When are religious Jews going to admit their faith comes from the same poisoned root as Islam and Christianity?

The next question to ask is who gets rich from poison?

Israel's blind eye


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


*

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)



			Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices. 

Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

*What About The Arab Apartheid?
by Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## The Rabbi (Dec 11, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> "Of course, Jews and Arabs travel on buses together and watch films in the same cinemas. The apartheid in Israel is not formalised and legalised like it was in South Africa; it is sophisticated, hidden and emotional. It is based on a culture of fear of the Other, which is fed by the Zionist propaganda machine."
> 
> A Jew among 25,000 Muslims | World news | The Guardian



Your only problem is lack of appropriate medication.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you related to this guy?

"'Racism originated in the Torah,' said *Rabbi Yosef Scheinen*, who heads the Ashdod Yeshiva. 

&#8220;'The land of Israel is designated for the people of Israel. This is what the Holy One Blessed Be He intended and that is what the [sage] Rashi interpreted.&#8221;

Racist Rabbis

Who the hell is Holy One Blessed Be He?
Another racist Jew?
How about Rashi?
He sure sounds racist.

What about you?

Got any good Muslim jokes?


----------



## Ropey (Dec 11, 2010)

That Small Sliver of the Middle East is Home to Nearly Half of the World's Jewish People. If That Isn't a Jewish State, What Is?​
The refusal of the Palestinians to acknowledge Israel as a legitimate Jewish state isn't a denial of reality; it is a sign of their determination to change that reality. The Arabian leaders going back to its creation have not sought to live in peace with the Jewish state, but in place of the Jewish state. Now the Iranians and Turks use it to grow their own power base in the middle east. 

Israel must deal with a Middle Eastern Muslim determination to replace the world's one Jewish state with a twenty third Arabian state. The key to Arabian - Israeli peace is not Palestinian statehood. It is to compel the Arabian world to abandon its dream of liquidating Israel. 

As a matter of national self respect, the Palestinians must acknowledge Israel's Jewish identity. Olmert clearly stated, "We support the establishment of a modern, democratic Palestinian state," he says. "The existence of two nations, one Jewish and one Palestinian. 

So if we give their name respect, they must give ours and abandon the desire to liquidate Israel. There IS the rub! That is what makes regional peace tough. 

Not one inch of their (Muslim) soil is to be given up. They're all looking for Peace? Right?

Look up what peace means in the Islamic world. Peace means submission. Even the Dhimmi must submit to the will of those under true submission to their Lord.

So, we have to be very careful that they mean peace in the exact way it is defined by western cultures.

Clicky


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Are you related to this guy?
> 
> "'Racism originated in the Torah,' said *Rabbi Yosef Scheinen*, who heads the Ashdod Yeshiva.
> 
> 'The land of Israel is designated for the people of Israel. This is what the Holy One Blessed Be He intended and that is what the [sage] Rashi interpreted.



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Got any good Muslim jokes?



Did you hear the one about the illiterate cave-dwelling pedophile who conned 1.5 billion suckers into following his idiotic scam cult?

His name is Mahomet.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 11, 2010)

What you call racism is the reason that the Jews are still around when all the other empires that attempted to delete them as a people are not. You just pulled a one line quip out of context and posted it. 

Well done. (Not)

Jews will not become dissolute. We are here until the end. That's a strength, not a weakness.



georgephillip said:


> Are you related to this guy?
> 
> "'Racism originated in the Torah,' said *Rabbi Yosef Scheinen*, who heads the Ashdod Yeshiva.
> 
> Got any good Muslim jokes?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 11, 2010)

Ropey said:


> That Small Sliver of the Middle East is Home to Nearly Half of the World's Jewish People. If That Isn't a Jewish State, What Is?​
> The refusal of the Palestinians to acknowledge Israel as a legitimate Jewish state isn't a denial of reality; it is a sign of their determination to change that reality. The Arabian leaders going back to its creation have not sought to live in peace with the Jewish state, but in place of the Jewish state. Now the Iranians and Turks use it to grow their own power base in the middle east.
> 
> Israel must deal with a Middle Eastern Muslim determination to replace the world's one Jewish state with a twenty third Arabian state. The key to Arabian - Israeli peace is not Palestinian statehood. It is to compel the Arabian world to abandon its dream of liquidating Israel.
> ...



The point is that Palestinians are Muslims, Christians, and Jews. None of them, as a religion, claim exclusive rights to Palestine. As a diverse group they do have exclusive rights to Palestine. They are the indigenous population. An important fact is that none of them, including the Jews, wanted a foreign takeover of their country.

This is not an Arab or Muslim versus Jew conflict. It is a Palestinians versus foreigners conflict. The Palestinians be they Muslims, Christians, or Jews have the legal and moral high ground. Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 11, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > That Small Sliver of the Middle East is Home to Nearly Half of the World's Jewish People. If That Isn't a Jewish State, What Is?​
> ...



The Davidic Monarchy established sovereignty in Judea, the correct historical geographical name ofr the land, from which "Jewish" is derived, 3000 thousand years ago and  several centuries before Muslims and Christians.

"Palestine" is a European invention created by the Romans when they renamed Judea, a reference to the Philistines who were Aegean, not Semitic.  There is no mention of Palestine in the Hebrew Bible, Christian Bible, Quran or any ancient historical documents or archaeological artifacts.

The League of Nations established sovereignty over Judea for the modern state of Israel in 1922...


> *Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country*


 
Both House of the US Congress endorsed the League of Nations in this joint resolution...

*The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED*


> *Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> *A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 14, 2010)

If you want further evidence of exactly how racist the Jewish state has become, look no further.

"Israeli officials on Tuesday canceled a ceremony planned to honor the Palestinian firemen who assisted in battling the *Carmel fire last week*, after a number of crew members were refused permits to cross the border.

Palestinian Fire Services Commander Ahmed Rizik said that he and his staff were surprised to learn when they arrived at the checkpoint that only *seven out of the 10 fireman* would be granted entry into Israel, although all of them had been allowed in at the time of the disaster."

Israel to Sand Rats: Thanks, suckers. Now, go back to your prison and don't throw anymore damn rocks!"

Israel Refuses Entry...


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 15, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _If you want further evidence of exactly how racist the Jewish state has become,_


How can one be racist to the same race? Ah, Wesley Snipes goes to prison, but Rangel jumps around, like a rabbit. Racismoism!


----------



## danielte (Dec 15, 2010)

apartheid in Israel?
how yyou can compare?
have you been to israel lately?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 15, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners._


"One always finds in Palestine Arabs who have been in the country only a few weeks or a few months. Since they are themselves strangers in a strange land, they are the loudest to cry: "Out with the Jews!" ... Amongst them are to be found representatives of every Arab country: Arabs from Transjordan, Saudi Arabia, Morocco, Egypt, Sudan and Iraq."
Ladislas Farago, Palestine at the Crossroads.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Palestine is their country. It does not belong to foreigners._
> ...



What is your point? Arab immigration was a drop in the bucket.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


"So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population."
Winnie Churchill, who knew his settling-squatting arabs from the hood inside out.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



The Arab population declined from about 93% to about 65% in the early half of the century.

What is this clown talking about?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Funny, the Hope Simpson commission stated that, the british practice of ignoring the uncontrolled illegal Arab immigration from Egypt, Transjordan and Syria had the effect of displacing the prospective Jewish immigrants.



P F Tinmore said:


> _What is this clown talking about?_


Arabs, of course, they like to occupy and oppress everybody with their selves.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Funny, the Arab population declined from about 93% to about 65% in the early half of the century.

I would still like to know what these clowns are talking about.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Funny, the Hope Simpson commission stated that, the british practice of ignoring the uncontrolled illegal Arab immigration from Egypt, Transjordan and Syria had the effect of displacing the prospective Jewish immigrants.


P F Tinmore said:


> _I would still like to know what these clowns are talking about._


Arabs, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Arabs what?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 16, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Stink, like their agitprop, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 16, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Off topic.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 17, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


On topic, of course.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 17, 2010)

Ethnic Israel


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 19, 2010)

"The *Jewish and anti-democratic majority* that for more than six decades has systematically excluded the Palestinian Arab minority from access to land, national resources, equal employment and all other opportunities, is now attempting to codify *its apartheid-like practices into law*. 

"Some liberal Zionists find the formalization of such long-held practices disturbing but, as can be expected, they are not prepared to criticize *the structural foundation* of such practices, which is inherent to Zionism."

Is racism inherent to Zionism?

Israeli Towns...


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 19, 2010)

"While the Knesset may not be in a rush to pass a bill on the powers of cooperative communities&#8217; admission committees, fearing criticism and a battle in the High Court of Justice, some of these communities are still rewriting admission regulations in order to 'preserve their Jewish and Zionist character.'&#8221;

Why does preserving Jewish and Zionist character require antisemitism?

Israeli Towns


----------



## Ropey (Dec 20, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "While the Knesset may not be in a rush to pass a bill on the powers of cooperative communities admission committees, fearing criticism and a battle in the High Court of Justice, some of these communities are still rewriting admission regulations in order to 'preserve their Jewish and Zionist character.'
> 
> israeli-occupation



Bogus website, above.

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2010)

Still too stupid to refute the content of bogus web sites?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 21, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Still too stupid to refute the content of bogus web sites?



Garbage need not be refuted.  That's why it's garbage.   That's why you have zero reputational points, loozer.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Still too stupid to refute the content of bogus web sites?
> ...



I am so pleased you are back Marc. I now understand and leave George, PF, et al to you. There's no use discussing with them. Not true discussion at any rate.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist Shit Clumps.


----------



## jillian (Dec 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



you still trying to tell people what they can and can't post, loser?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Racist Shit Clumps.



Any wonder you have zero reputational points?  
[alcoholic]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 22, 2010)

jillian said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



No, he can make a fool of himself if that is what he desires.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You have ZERO reputational points after over a year.  Who's making a fool of himself, fool?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2010)

Said the Banned Bitch


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Said the Banned Bitch



Said the old drunk with zero reputational points.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 24, 2010)

"The present political balance of power has created a Knesset that has become an assembly line of legislation that is dragging Israel down to the bottom of the list of civilized countries."

"In order to deal properly with the diplomatic dead end, we have to accept that the problem is not political in the narrow sense of the concept. 

"It is not a question of right and left according to the common Israeli terminology: *The problem is social and cultural, part of the structure of political culture in Israel*. 

"Therefore, it is unimportant who will be in the government in the near future, just as there was no importance to the identity of the coalitions that ruled during the Yom Kippur War, the two Lebanon wars and Operation Cast Lead in Gaza. 

"The exception was the second government of Yitzhak Rabin."


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "The present political balance of power has created a Knesset that has become an assembly line of legislation that is dragging Israel down to the bottom of the list of civilized countries."



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland, Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Israeli Arab Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh: What About The Arab Apartheid?*


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


 


> And is it not ironic that the government of Binyamin Netanyahu is doing more to boost the Palestinian economy in the West Bank than any Arab country? .


 


> Perhaps the time has come to start paying attention to the plight of the Palestinians in the Arab world.


 


> How come the Lebanese students who recently talked about Israel's "war crimes" in the Gaza Strip during Israel Apartheid Week on many North American college campuses had nothing to say about the fact that tens of thousands of Palestinians have been massacred in Lebanon over the past four decades? Dozens of refugees were killed and hundreds wounded in the three-month offensive that also destroyed thousands of houses inside the refugee camp. Reporters said it was the worst internal violence in Lebanon since the civil war that hit the country between 1975-1990. And just three years ago, the Lebanese Army used heavy artillery to bomb the Nahr-al-Bared refugee camp in north Lebanon.
> 
> Yet who has ever heard of a United Nations resolution condemning Syria or Lebanon for committing horrific atrocities or discriminating against the Palestinians?  The Lebanese, Syrian and Jordanian students and professors who took part in the anti-Israel events on campuses have clearly "forgotten" that their regimes probably have more Palestinian blood on their hands than Israel. In the early 1970s, the Jordanians slaughtered thousands of Palestinians in what has become known as Black September. Can somebody point to one United Nations resolution condemning that massacre?
> 
> ...


What about the Arab apartheid? by Khaled Abu Toameh  Israel, belegerd volk, cultuur en natie


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 24, 2010)

*The Tyranny of Israel*

"That is why Israeli society is incapable of producing the moral and intellectual strength required to put an end to the occupation. 

"Those who choose to hold on to the territories at any price are the minority, although a large one, but along with those who want to control as large a chunk of the territories as possible, there is a majority of society. 

"Those who favor an apartheid state are a minority, but many have already accepted a situation of apartheid that does not call it by name, existing behind a smokescreen of being 'temporary.'" 

Haaretz...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 24, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> *The Tyranny of Israel*
> 
> "That is why Israeli society is incapable of producing the moral and intellectual strength required to put an end to the occupation.



Israel is occupying...Israel.  

The League of Nations agreed...


> Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country



The US Congress agrees...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
NATIONAL HOME FOR THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED


> Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.
> 
> Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0688123635/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=0688123627&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HX00TRZAFXPP1PG6MNR]Amazon.com: Israel: A History (9780688123635): Martin Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 25, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> _"The present political balance of power has created a Knesset that has become an assembly line of legislation that is dragging Israel down to the bottom of the list of civilized countries."_


Funny anyone would want to cite that leftist Haaretz piece in view that, Mister Obama also referred to the majority of the United States as a bible-thumping gun-hugging backward unpalatable something. Well, my dears, if judophobia calls for it, anyone will hug the lefto-marxist line.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"The present political balance of power has created a Knesset that has become an assembly line of legislation that is dragging Israel down to the bottom of the list of civilized countries."_
> ...



Obama is a fascist tool. A mere puppet of the NWO.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


 
Islam = Fascism.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny anyone would want to cite that leftist Haaretz piece in view that, Mister Obama also referred to the majority of the United States as a bible-thumping gun-hugging backward unpalatable something. Well, my dears, if judophobia calls for it, anyone will hug the lefto-marxist line.
> ...


_It's curiously funny that, arab agitprop doesn't like Obama, while sharing very much common ideas - total control, suppression of dissent, redistribution of other people's property, etc.. Although, one plausible explanation of it may be that arabs, initially, placed high hopes on him, like, expecting he would shower arabs with money, cut aid to Israel and aid and abet that arab orgasmic longing for murdering and driving joos out and plundering of their property._


P F Tinmore said:


> _A mere puppet of the NWO._


_Of course! Joos run the sharks out of the Montauk base, using mind-bending rays and planet Venus._


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2010)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



When the corporate media started pimping Obama before he threw his hat in the ring, I knew there was something wrong with him.

And it turned out to be so.


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Arabs never run out of "grievances", of course.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Maybe, Hamastan offers greater liberty for you.  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YVWk8qjsU8[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 31, 2010)

*Let's Ask Dick and Henry*

"Our American ally is not necessarily naive. 

"Like President Richard Nixon and Secretary of State Henry Kissinger in their time (see the article by Aluf Benn, 'Better than Wikileaks,' December 15 ), President Barack Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton know that Israel will not budge from its positions *unless it feels that it is being bulldozed*. 

"*Nixon and Kissinger wanted an Israel that was weakened and in mourning, but strong enough to enter negotiations with Egypt*. 

"Is it proper, is it worthwhile to wait for the day when Obama and the Europeans also reach the conclusion that it will be possible to talk only to an Israel that has suffered a stinging failure?" 

The tyranny of...


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 1, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"Like President Richard Nixon and Secretary of State Henry Kissinger in their time (see the article by Aluf Benn, 'Better than Wikileaks,' December 15 ), President Barack Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton know that Israel will not budge from its positions unless it feels that it is being bulldozed._



With friends, like these two, noone needs enemies, of course. It's become a non-story quite a time ago.
But the funniest thing is that, those, who use the material in the Hate-Israel-Day context, protest military activity in Afghanistan and Iraq, defend Iran, and tout peace (but will support bombing Israel), then go through the airport pornoscanners, which are there because of the arab-muslim terrorists, or so Janet says.
Last, but not least, it indirectly proves that, behind closed doors politicians are aware arabs-muslims are backward barbarians who won't deliver, so it's safer for a face-save to try and push Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2011)

COUNTERPUNCH!

    &#8220;On October 21 (1948) the Government of Israel took a decision that was to have a lasting and divisive effect on the rights and status of those Arabs who lived within its borders: the official *establishment of military government* in the areas where most of the inhabitants were Arabs.&#8221;

    Martin Gilbert, Israel: a History

The definition of "Jewish Democracy?"


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 1, 2011)

CounterPunch:

"*The Israeli policy of evicting non-Jews has continued for six decades*. 

"On June 19, 2008, the Laity Committee in the Holy Land reported in Window Into Palestine that the Israeli Ministry of Interior is taking away the residency rights of Jerusalem Christians who have been reclassified as 'visitors in their own city.'&#8221;

How would you feel about being classified as a "visitor in your own city?"


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _counterpunch_


Ohhh! As authoritative as quran, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _On October 21 (1948) the Government of Israel took a decision that was to have a lasting and divisive effect on the rights and status of those Arabs who lived within its borders: the official establishment of military government in the areas where most of the inhabitants were Arabs._


Like the allies in Germany? Jooz are learning, ain't'em?


georgephillip said:


> _The definition of "Jewish Democracy?"_


Nah, the definition of judophobic "assholyness", of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 2, 2011)

*Speaking of holy assholes"*

"Golda Meir, considered by Israelis as a great leader and by others as one of history&#8217;s great killers, disputed the facts: 'It was not as though there was a Palestinian people in Palestine and we came and threw them out and took their country away from them. *They did not exist*.'&#8221;

Sounds like the ghoul of your dreams, doc.

CounterPunch


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _"Golda Meir, considered by Israelis as a great leader and by others as one of historys great killers, disputed the facts: 'It was not as though there was a Palestinian people in Palestine and we came and threw them out and took their country away from them. They did not exist.' Sounds like the ghoul of your dreams, doc. CounterPunch_


Pity, that cunterpunch doesn't say who made the quote up, trademarks, intellectual property laws, so sad.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 3, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *Speaking of holy assholes"*
> 
> "Golda Meir, considered by Israelis as a great leader and by others as one of historys great killers, disputed the facts: 'It was not as though there was a Palestinian people in Palestine and we came and threw them out and took their country away from them. *They did not exist*.'
> 
> ...



I think what Golda meant was: there was, of course, Arabs residing in that area, but they never defined themselves before as a distinct "Palestinian" people.  That didn't come about until 1967 (or perhaps 1964, when the P.L.O. was established).  Since 1967 though, a distinct Palestinan identity has evolved.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 3, 2011)

And the "Palestinian" population has increased a thousand fold with Shia Arabians who have come from....

Where?

They use Iranian rockets and have Iranian training. Over ten thousand of them now. None before Iran began its machinations.

Hmm....


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 3, 2011)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Speaking of holy assholes"*
> ...


I hope you're right about Golda.

I guess we would have to know how much money she personally acquired from the killing and displacement of people who never existed.

If every penny of war profit was taxed at 101% AFTER the first innocent civilian died, war would go the way of chattel slavery.

And so would the US economy.


----------



## Ropey (Jan 3, 2011)

People existed. They just were not called Palestinians. 'tis a done deal.  Israel is recreated and is strong. 

We continue...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 4, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That is ridiculous.  Mrs. Meir didn't care about "profits".  She was into ideology.  The only war under her watch was the Yom Kippur War, which Egypt and Syria started on the Day of Atonement.  Since you are quoting her, didn't she say, "Peace will come to the region, when the Arabs care more about their children, than killing Israelis"?  I'm paraphrasing, but it was something to that effect.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2011)

So basically the Palestinians won't accept peace until Israel ceases to exist? is that what the story is now?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 4, 2011)

Ropey said:


> People existed. They just were not called Palestinians. 'tis a done deal.  Israel is recreated and is strong.
> 
> We continue...



Good point. Jews were not the first people in "Palestine" nor were they ever the only people there. There has been a parallel population since the beginning of time. When the Jews say that they have been there for 3000 years, that is only a half truth designed to mislead.

There is no precedence for the Jews to claim exclusive rights.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 4, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > People existed. They just were not called Palestinians. 'tis a done deal.  Israel is recreated and is strong.
> ...



So Americans should leave the US as well, because we were not here the longest.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 4, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



It would be like some minority in the US claiming exclusive rights because they came over on the Mayflower.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 5, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _It would be like some minority in the US claiming exclusive rights because they came over on the Mayflower._


Or a bunch of arab settlers from the hood, claiming exclusive rights, because their donkey urinated there, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 5, 2011)

*Where does your donkey piss?*


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 6, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Where does your donkey piss?_


Should be in California by now.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2011)

*Donkeys of the world...*

"Goyim [non-Jews] were born only to serve us.' 

"Explaining *why God allowed non-Jews long lives*, he added: 'Imagine that your donkey would die, you&#8217;d lose your income. [The donkey] is your servant. &#8230; That&#8217;s why he [the gentile] gets a long life, to work well for the Jew.'&#8221;

Israel's racist rabbis


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 10, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Donkeys of the world..._


Unite? And descend on California.


georgephillip said:


> _jonathan-cook-israels-racist-rabbis_


Occupational Kook of Nazareth, supplier of garbage to web dumps.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2011)

*Coming Face To Face With Israeli Racism*

by Adam Astan on August 3, 2009 

"A few days ago, an incident in Tel Aviv changed my entire perception of Israel. 

"Naive as I am, I thought that Tel Aviv is a more liberal and left leaning city in Israel. 

"So I figured that I would not feel too incredibility uncomfortable wearing a Free Palestine T-shirt. 

"So I went about my day just thinking that I&#8217;m another Israeli walking the streets of Tel Aviv. 

"But I was wrong. I was very wrong. 

"I was not just another Israeli. 

"I had a very dark tan and 2 weeks of facial hair that I was too lazy to shave off. 

"Thus, wearing my Free Palestine T-shirt, I was no longer an 'Israeli,' I had for all intents and purposes become a 'Palestinian.'

"My semi-Farsi accent in Hebrew and the darkness of my skin made me lose all the Jewish privileges I previously held. 

"*If I had dirty-blond hair and fair skin, I would just be another lefty Tel Aviv Jew.* 

"But that was not the case. 

"So I went about my day receiving one dirty look after another, getting my entire bag searched before I entered any building, etc. 

"The worst came as I was taking the bus from Tel Aviv to Holon. 

"As I was on the bus, an Israeli man who spoke no English grabbed my arm and accused me of being a suicide bomber. He said that I was wearing a terrorist flag on my T-Shirt, and that I need to be forced off the bus..."

Racist Jews on buses


----------



## Ropey (Jan 10, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Speaking only for myself, I think my obsession with Israel and Jews...


_Obsession is an illness George_​


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2011)

Killing for money is a crime.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jan 11, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> _Killing for money is a crime._


Who's talking.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2011)

*Smedley Darlington Butler:*

"WAR is a racket. 

"It always has been.

"It is possibly the oldest, easily the most profitable, surely the most vicious. It is the only one international in scope. 

"*It is the only one in which the profits are reckoned in dollars and the losses in lives*.

"A racket is best described, I believe, as something that is not what it seems to the majority of the people. Only a small 'inside' group knows what it is about. 

"*It is conducted for the benefit of the very few, at the expense of the very many.* 

"Out of war a few people make huge fortunes.

"In the World War _ a mere handful garnered the profits of the conflict. 

"*At least 21,000 new millionaires and billionaires were made in the United States during the World War*. 

"*That many admitted their huge blood gains* in their income tax returns. How many other war millionaires falsified their tax returns no one knows.

"How many of these war millionaires shouldered a rifle? How many of them dug a trench? How many of them knew what it meant to go hungry in a rat-infested dug-out? 

"How many of them spent sleepless, frightened nights, ducking shells and shrapnel and machine gun bullets? 

"How many of them parried a bayonet thrust of an enemy? How many of them were wounded or killed in battle?"

*How about you, drivel?*_


----------



## Ropey (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe a pos rep will help you. Nothing else seems to do it...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2011)

Would you agree war is conducted for the benefit of the very few at the expense of the very many?


----------

